# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  MeggyFayePhotography's Dream Journal

## meggyfayephotography

This is my first blog ever!

Let me give you a little bit of back-info on me:

-I've always had lots of dreams each night for as long as I can remember.
-I've always been able to remember at least one dream per night.
-I used to keep a dream journal, a hand written one, but through the years I've been busy with work and college. 
-I always look forward to going to sleep at night so I can dream.
-Up until yesterday I never knew that I could learn to control my own dreams.

I found this website yesterday afternoon. We discussed dreams, dreaming and lucid dreams lightly in my psychology class Monday night. That sparked my interest in keeping track of my dreams again. I didn't know what a lucid dream was. I didn't know this was even possible. I couldn't stop thinking about it all night. 

I remember reading that some people are natural lucid dreamers. I also remember reading that a key skill in lucid dreamng is being able to have dream recalls and dream signs. Both I've always been able to do but never been aware of. 

So, last night when I went to sleep I kept telling myself over and over again in my head, "Tell yourself you're dreaming if you see this, or that. Tell yourself you're dreaming if this happens, or if that happens. You are in control of your dreams so tonight we're going to do this. Or maybe this!" 

When I finally started dreaming, I woke up many times to many different dreams that are vauge. I remember one dream specifically that I know wasn't lucid and another dream that I think was lucid but I woke up. 

My first dream: The only thing I remember was saying over and over again "I'm dreaming. This is a dream" then I woke up. 

My second dream: I remember it was dark, lots of overcast. My friend Krystle was driving my car. My sister Lisa was in the passenger's seat. I was in the back sitting on the floor (I found that very odd.). I believe we were at a stop and then Krystle started to accelerate but she did so quickly and with a high RPM. It caused a lot of noise so a cop pulled us over. I was unbuckled in the back because I was on the floor. I remember getting very upset and nervous. Krystle said everything was going to be fine. I buckled up while still sitting on the floor. I pulled the seatbuckle down to the floor and the fastener was on the floor instead of on the seat. The cop was my father (my father works for an insurance company in real life, and I found that weird also). I don't remember the conversation exactly but he ended up laughing and letting us go. Then I woke up. 

I think my excitement got the best of me last night. I'm usually a lot better with remembering dreams. I need to learn how to control my excitement just as much as I need to learn how to control my dreams. 

Comments and suggestions EXTREMELY welcome! ^_^

----------


## Oneironaught

It sounds like you're off to a good start, especially since you're just getting into LDing. As I stated in that PM, don't be afraid to ask and participate in the forums. We're all here to help each other, not only ourselves.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

So last night my sleep was quite disturbed for the first... nearly 3 hours. My boyfriend works night and he's gone 2 nights out of 3. I sleep SHITTY when he's home. Just as I started to get into a deep sleep, a guy from his work called him and it woke us both up. THEN I think I had my first _REAL_ lucid dream and something woke me up, more than likely him stirring in bed. Possibly his first alarm to wake him up. 

*Dream #1:*

It was a very nice and sunny afternoon. I was driving in my car which was my car in waking life but a convertable. I had a feeling I was dreaming, so I tested it. I saw a "For Sale" house sign. The second time I looked at it, the color and text of the sign changed! I shouted, "I did it! I'm dreaming!" Then the next thing I knew I was standing by what seemed to be a pond and I said it again, "I'm dreaming!" I believe it was at that point I became lucid. I then got this very... *amazing* feeling ALL OVER MY BODY. It was cool, and comforting. My body tingled but in a good way. It was like a cool breeze before a summer storm, but inside my body. I felt at peace with everything. My favorite dreams are the flying ones so I thought to myself, "Let's try flying!" Just as I was preparing myself for take-off, I got this new feeling in me. A feeling in the pit of my stomach because I felt like I was waking up. Things started to get fuzzy so I covered my eyes with my hands tightly and spun around yelling "NO!" It didn't work and I woke up anyway.

*Dream 2:*

I had my 4 year old niece in my car and we were driving around, not sure what we were doing. I saw my sister (my niece's mother) sitting on a big truck with her old friend from her pre-teen childhood. I got out of my car and went over to see them (I'm not sure if my niece was still in the car or if she just disappeared). She was smoking weed (she never does that which should have been a big red flashing dream sign). I just kept smiling trying not to give her dirty looks of disapproval. She stubbed out the blunt... on her forehead... and her friend asked her why she was putting it out. "I can tell my sister doesn't like it," She said as I walked away. Then I woke up.

*Dream 3:* 

My mother and I were watching some talk show. It was a special on TV because it was her birthday. A woman I know from college made a surprise appearance on the special and sang her a song for her birthday. My mother and I were cooking dinner. She for her and my father and I was cooking for myself. We made the same exact thing, grilled steak and roasted potatoes, we just had different types of steak. She asked me if I wanted any and I thanked her and said no because I had my own. She went to her big bowl of roasted potatoes and they were all gone. "Did you eat all my potatoes?!" She yelled at me laughing. I said no, I had my own. My mood in this dream was rather depressed. I'm not sure why. Other than the tv transforming into my mother and I sitting in the outdoor live studio at this tv special, there was one other very distinct sign I should have caught on to... there were bits of what appeared to be lobster shells mixed in with my food. They were just the hard shell parts near the lobsters head. And it was freaking disgusting. I hate lobster. Any kind of shellfish really. I woke up.



I think my sleep was too disturbed until 1AM to really concentrate on having lucid dreams after my boyfriend left for work. I had to get up for work myself at 6am and I was really tired by the time he left. I don't think I'll be very successful tonight either because he'll be home. He's too much of a bed hog for me to get into a good REM sleep. When he's home, he passes right out when we go to bed. It usually takes me about an hour or so to fall asleep. Most of the time I just marvel at how quickly he fall asleep. I've never been good at falling asleep quickly. Well I really should get ready for work. It's 6:54AM and I have to be at work for 8am.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Last night was a horrible dream night for me. I was tring too hard to fall asleep/stay asleep that i didnt really focus on trying to have a lucid dream. The boy will be working tonight so hopefully something good will come! 

Oh, and can I just share my excitement from school last night?! My instructor says that I'm a natural editor, more natural than a photographer. He compared me to a professional photo editor who's had very famous clients such as America's Next Top Model photographers, the photographer for Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift, various professional high fasion photographers and magazine photographers. So now, not only am I a photographer, but I'm not a professional photograph editor. 

College Graduation can't come soon enough... ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

No dreams last night that I can recall. Not a single one. I know why though. So I'm not worried.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.tinypic.com/62ohp4o.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i7.tinypic.com/6h376kp.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.tinypic.com/68hjr4p.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i13.tinypic.com/62n5hlv.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i15.tinypic.com/4kcovtc.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i18.tinypic.com/4kc69hc.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i13.tinypic.com/4qr0jr6.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.tinypic.com/5x62mih.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i13.tinypic.com/4xwdslh.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i19.tinypic.com/6c30jgl.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i19.tinypic.com/6bc29tz.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i17.tinypic.com/4u91uo5.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i17.tinypic.com/6g1s3r6.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i9.tinypic.com/61v3szo.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i16.tinypic.com/6gbe13o.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.tinypic.com/4zu2r60.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i13.tinypic.com/6b1iekk.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

----------


## Oneironaught

Your children/child?

The cat one is soooo adorable. I love it!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Your children/child?
> 
> The cat one is soooo adorable. I love it!



haha no. i have no kids. im merely 20. and im a college student. i dont want kids until after i get married. and i dont want to get married until after i graduate. they are my two beautiful niece's. the cat's mine though! lol

----------


## Twoshadows

Very nice pictures!

The children are adorable. 

I like the way you cature the color just right in certain of you pictures--like the light house, and lobster place, and that other place on the dock with the red. Oh, and the gumballs with the lighting on one side.

And also the close-ups of the furit are very appealing.

Great job. Hope to see more!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I meant to post this earlier... I finally had a dream last night that I had an easy time remembering...

Dream:

I went to North Carolina to visit my best friend. The only scenario I remember from my visit was being in a bar with her. But I wasn't sitting with her because I was mad at her. I was mad because she had a newborn baby, like 3 months old, and had the baby, in the carseat, ontop of the bar, and she was drinking a lot like the baby didnt even matter.

So I had my boyfriend who was still in New Hampshire, come and pick me up. My dad was supposed to meet him in Pennsylvania and pick me up from there and bring me the rest of the way home. This I didn't understand because my boyfriend still had to drive the rest of the way home to New Hampshire. 

The next thing I know I'm in a gas station in the middle of the night in Pennsylvania buying food after Matthew walked out. I wanted a ham sandwich but all they had were re-heatable cheeseburgers. So I got one of those, a juice drink and a bag of chips. The total came to $9.95 so I gave her a $20 dollar bill and she gave me another $20 dollar bill back. I told her I gave her a $20 and she said no you gave me a $10. This made even less sense to me because I should have gotten $0.05 if I gave her a $10. I just took the money in confusion and started walking out the door. On my way out, I saw chips that were a new flavor in a lilac purple colored bag. I grabbed a bag on my way out and didn't think twice about paying for it. 

Matthew disappeared and I was in a car with my father driving home. I don't remember driving home though, just sitting in the car with my dad. 

Next thing I know I'm at my parent's house and it's still the middle of the night. I called Matthew's cell phone to see where he was and it was someone else's cell phone number. It was the correct number but the wrong person. I found it really weird though that I was at my parent's house and was to sleep in my old bedroom seeing as how I haven't lived there for about 7 months. 

I remember my mother telling me that my dad went to my grandmother's house, 62 miles away, to drop off one of her Segways. My mother and I were supposed to bring the other two Segways back to my grandmothers house. All I remember was thinking it was crazy because it was too far away to drive on a motorized scooter and then we didn't even have a ride back. 

Then I woke up.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I don't know what to say about the two dreams I remember from last night. Well I suppose the first one throws me off more than the second one. It makes me want to cry just thinking about it, but at the same time it makes me wonder. I know that's horrible but... I can't help it.

My memory from the first dream is a bit scattered...
To help you understand, I'll give you a little prelude. I've been with my boyfriend for almost a year now. We're very serious and very much in love. I have two classes this term with a guy who I'm attracted to both physically and personally. He has a fiance. I don't want to date him. It's just an attraction that I can't help and don't want to act on.

Dream 1:

Ethan and I were hanging out. Everytime our faces got close to each other when we spoke, we'd hold back kissing each other, then look away quickly. We were close to his apartment and we were finally discussing our attration to each other. "You have a fiance." I said to him looking away. "I can't help it, I love you." He said to me. "What did you say?" But when I turned around he was gone. He was inside his house. 

I was afraid that if I called his fiance would answer the phone and get upset. I was afraid that if I knocked on the door for no reason, his fiance would answer the door and get upset. He had a large gap under his front door. I noticed that his kitten had gotten out of the house and crawled under the door. I picked up the kitty and knocked on the door. No answer. I knocked again, let myself in and called for him. I told him that his kitty got out and he thanked me and smiled as if nothing happened between us earlier.  

I was in his apartment and we were talking about how his fiance was out with her friends and she should be home by 10pm. It was 10:36pm. We saw headlights and heard a car door shut. She was home. I left and a few minutes later he came out after me. 

This was the moment I was anticipating. We were talking, I don't remember everything that was said. I think he said something about us hanging out right now. I said it wasn't enough time. We were standing at a round table covered with things. He asked me why it wasn't enough time. I didn't answer. The next thing I said was along the lines of, there's only one guy I want in my life for the rest of my life. He asked me who it was. "I'm looking at him." I said. Knowing that things could never work between us (I have a serious boyfriend who I love, he has a fiance who he love), tears started welling up in my eyes and he too seemed a little misty. He started to walk away again and I followed. He stopped walking and I began to rub his lower back. I could hear him breathing heavy because he was frusterated and confused. He started to walk away again. "But I love you!" I shouted. 

That's all I can remember. I think, though, that Ethan and I kissed which initiated our talking about being in love with each other. 

My next dream doesn't really bother me. I often have dreams about Matthew and I breaking up. At first they used to made me sad and I'd tell him about these dreams. He'd reasure me that they were merely dreams and I had nothing to worry about. 

Dream 2:

This is a short dream that I remember. 

Matthew and I had broken up. This guy Jake that I had a crush on in high school was there. We were at an amusement park that was sponsered for $40 million dollars by McDonalds. One of my best friends was there with me. After flirting with Jake and teasing him until he started following me around, the three of us ended up in some room with a tv, chair and sleeping bag. I was tired. Krystle was in the chair watching tv. I was lying on the floor. Jake had the sleeping bag and came to lie with me. Krystle was oblivious to what we were doing. He kept kissing my neck and I kept quietly telling him to stop as I raised my hips and rubbed myself against him. I could feel my breathing getting heavier. 

Then my stupid cellphone rang and woke me up. I don't even know who called because it was a private number. I tried to fall back into that dream by thinking about it and thinking about what would happen next and just as I felt myself drifting off again... the private number called again. So I then said fuck it and just tried going back to sleep. A half an hour later, Matthew called to let me know he was on his way home from work. So I just got up out of bed.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Yet another dream about not being with Matthew...

Dream:

I remember the dream starting out in the night. I was trying to get to school. I was driving in my car. There was a red light coming up. I stepped on my breaks and nothing happened. I pressed as hard down on my breaks as I could and still my car would not stop. There were cops nearby. I went right through the red light. The cops did not pull me over. I was so scared I almost cried. I pulled myself over to the side of the road to compose myself. 

I got to school and I remember driving Matthew's 72 VW Beetle around and the breaks were doing the same thing as with my car. To top it off, I was driving the car inside the building. 

I remember getting a note or talking on the phone to my ex boyfriend Rob. (Note: Rob was seperated when we were dating. The last time we broke up he and his wife got back together for the 3rd time) Rob and Hannah had broken up again. (Note: If Matthew and I ever break up and Rob and Hannah aren't together, I'd more than likely go back to him. For a 4th time...) So in this form of contact we had, he told me that he was single again and he also told me where he lived. 

After school (but I actually think I was there for work; I do work at school during the day and have class at night) I went to find where Rob now lived. I found it. He let me inside. He had just woken up. I didn't want to kiss him because he had to brush his teeth. 

The next day I was at work in the morning like usual. People kept trying to get into the equipment room and I had to keep telling them to get out. No one is allowed in there unless you work there. I had stuff to do and I told Krystal to make sure NO ONE goes in there while I'm gone. She's kind of a slacker when it comes to working there. 

My shift ended at work. This guy on a bike from school was following me to Rob's house. He kept trying to kiss me and ride his bike with his arm around me while I walked. I kept telling him to stop and moving out of his way. We neared Rob's house and I kept telling him that I have a boyfriend and we're right in front of his house and that he needed to stop. I went down the hill to the back door of his house. I knocked on his window. He was sleeping. I saw his foot startle and get caught under the curtain of the window. He told me to come in.

Then I woke up. 



The weirdest part of that dream for me was my car not stopping when I was pressing down on the breaks. I often have dreams about that. The fact that I was back with my exbf didnt really bother me because I know the chances of that happening are slim to none. I don't talk to him anymore. And funny enough I'm very good friends with his wife. We hated each other at first, mainly because Rob was dating me and didn't tell me he was still married and didn't tell her about me when he was trying to work things out with her. Yeah, he cheated on me and I still got back with him twice after that. Now Hannah and I are really close. It's funny how things work out, isn't it?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I remember having a bunch of different dreams last night. My body was in too much pain to remember the dreams. Damnit for taking after my mother... I just couldn't get comfortable last night so whichever way I fell asleep ended up with my body aching.

----------


## Oneironaught

You too? I tossed and turned more last night than I can recall ever doing.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I remember one part of one dream from last night-- I was cooking for Matthew's family and his dad thanked me for the meal and told me it was great. Then Matthew said something about me being the best cook in their family but he kept using his last name as mine. I said I'm not a L********, he said no you're not and I said but someday I will be and he said yes that someday I would be. 

That's all I remember.





> You too? I tossed and turned more last night than I can recall ever doing.



It's horrible!! I sleep on my sides and my hips kill so much that I cant sleep on my sides. I lay on my back and my spine curves too much and I get major back pains. I never lay on my stomach because I get the worst back pains of all from my spine curving from that. Not even 21 years old yet and I'm falling apart...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Last night I had a rather odd dream. I went back to college for culinary arts. My chef coat was a blue smock (very similar to the one I used to have to wear when I worked in the photo department at Walgreens). There were two girls there with me who I went to elementary school with. I don't really remember anything else.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I think I had several dreams last night. But I've only been able to remember two parts from one dream, the last one I remember having of the night. I won't... shouldn't... post them on here though. They have to do with me and Matthew... intimately. And boy was it an amazing dream. It was funny though because we were in a hot tub with like two other people and he was sleeping. And well, it was still intimate even though he was sleeping in a sitting up position. 

I &hearts; my baby! And I'll probably never tell him about that dream. Or any other dream when we have sex for that matter. Lol.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

So Matthew's never had even a slightly good dream recall. The other day he had a very vivid dream. He was Italian, and in the mob. He was living in his old house where he grew up. He shot two people in the head. And he found it absolutely hilarious when he told me about it tonight. I really do love him more than anything in the world! lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream:

I went to work what seemed to be an hour early. There were people signed up to use the studios starting at 10am. When I arrived at work, an instructor was letting a former employee/current student into the photo equipment room. I yelled at her from down the hall that he wasn't allowed in there without me being present. They backed away. This student was there to shoot his grandfather and 4 young male cousins around the junior high school age. The grandfather got very upset and started bitching. I tried to explain to him that, by request of my boss, no one was allowed into the studios unless a work-study student was present; there have been too many expensive equipment items going missing and we're trying to stop it. He didn't care and stormed off. I tried explaining it better to one of the 4 boys as well... "We started off with 6 lenses that cost about $600-$700 and now we only have 3 and one of the stolen ones was just returned to us yesterday. Thats why people aren't allowed in there without us." He understood. I went in the equipment room and Tristan, the former employee/current student, was sitting at my table as if he were working there; his things thrown all over the table. I started yelling at him about how when he works he needs to keep the table clean, then I threw something of his off the table onto the floor. Krystal, a co-worker/co-student, was there signing stuff out for me because I was suddenly overcome with nausea. Christine asked me if I was ok and I shook my head no and crouched down to the ground, leaning my head against the metal door frame. She walked me to the bathroom. She went in the stall farthest down. After I looked at the cleanliness of the other stalls I realized the one she took was the only clean one. I walked out of the bathroom feeling better. 

I started walking around outside. The scene was totally different from what it should have been. I saw my old high school. There was the boys lacrosse team practicing outside to my right and to my left were boys playing basketball. Wanting to show off I started shaking my rear end a bit more as I walked. I don't remember why but I then started running. "Let's fly!" I thought. A second later, my next thought was "I'm lucid! This is a dream!" So I started flying and yelling "I'm dreaming" as I flew. 

I felt the dream fading and things starting to go black, kind of like when you close your eyes and press on your eyelids. I concentrated on remaining lucid. The next scene was different, but I was still lucid. I don't remember what it was, but I do remember I didn't like it so I changed it.

The next thing I know I'm on a bed with a guy's face between my legs. He then climbed on top of me and we took our pants off. We started to... you know... and I sensed the dream fading again. I concentrated hard on it staying then things got weird. I had a false awakening but this false awakening was half dreaming and half awake. I was still in the lucid dream but I could feel myself lying in my bed. I knew it was almost time for me to wake up for work. I heard someone moving around downstairs so I thought it was Matthew coming home from work. I heard someone come up the stairs and then I heard a knock on my bedroom door (I keep the door locked at night when I sleep). That is when I really woke up. 

I didn't know if the noises of someone downstairs was a dream or if it were real. So I got up out of bed and opened the door. No one was there. I called Matthew and he was still at work. 

It was actually pretty funny.


*Now, for anyone who reads this, I have a question:*

Once I become lucid in a dream, what should I do to practice my control over it not fading so quickly? It seems everytime I find myself lucid it quickly fades away even if I'm not surprised or excited about it. Is there anything I should do during my waking hours to help with my lucid sleeping hours?

----------


## Twoshadows

Cute picture of you and Matthew. 

And congrats on the LD last night.

But I don't have a really good answer to your question. I have just recently started having this problem. So I haven't had a chance to figure out a good solution that works for me. I know there are lots of threads on this board about this topic--because it's a fairly common problem. Maybe if you do a search, you will find something that will work for you.

----------


## The Cusp

In answer to your question, I find the best way to maintain lucidity is to completely ignore the dream scene you are in.  Ignore the dream characters and their problems, and focus only on the goals you have set for your self.

There are two main pitfalls to lucid dreaming: Waking up and losing lucidity.  THe blackness you described in that last lucid sounded like you were on the verge of waking up.  To prevent waking, I like to fly.  But anything with an intense feeling of movement will help anchor you in the dream.  A lot of pple use spinning, but I find that technique unreliable, both in my experience and from what I've read of other people's dreams.  Jumping and running work as well, but the key is to focus on the feeling of movement.  Of course once you do it a few times, it becomes easy.  I never wake up from lucids anymore.

As for control, there are many types.  Every type of lucid skill has it's learning curb, such as flying or walking through walls.  The more you do it, the better you get.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream:

It was a very dark and dreary dream. Don't remember too much. Steve, from school, could see dead people. They could see and harm him too. No one believed him. All of the events lead up to the big dramatic ending. I don't remember all of the events and I more or less remember the dramatic ending. 

I was in my psychology class. I was handing in my research paper a week early because I wasn't going to be there the following Monday for class to hand it in due to my 21st birthday. The instructor became incredibly upset and I told her that I've worked really hard with every assignment she's given me so she had no reason to be upset that I was missing just one class. I was also confused as to why she was upset because I was being responsible and handing in a huge research paper early as opposed to late. She said something about if I was trying so hard then I should have more detail in facts in my papers than what I do, which I really had pleanty of to receive and A on the paper. I left to go downstairs. 

I went downstairs and found myself with other friends from school on a dock by a lake. There was some horrible accident and Steve was cast into the middle of the lake floating on a piece of wood. He was freaking out because he could see dead bodies all around him. I was freaking out with my friends because we didn't know how to get to him. I jumped into the lake to go and help save him. When I got to him I was trying to calm him down by telling him that the dead bodies were, well, dead, and they couldnt harm him. 

"They're dead right?" I asked. 
Then before he could answer I turned my gaze away from him and saw hundreds upon hundreds of dead bodies floating in the water. They slowly started moving towards us.
"Yes..." He said with a trembling voice. He was trying to convince himself as well that they couldnt harm us. 

It started to get hazy after that. I'd like to say that we made it back to shore ok, but I'm really not sure. I could have woken up before we were safe for all I know. 


And I really am handing in my paper tonight too in psychology. And my birthday really is next monday so I'm skipping class to spend the night out with Matthew. And I'm so exctied! Good thing I know my instructor really wont flip out like in my dream!!! Hahaha. I'll have to tell her about it, she'll find it funny!

Ok, off to work! ...more like off to "work" to work on school work! Oh the joys of being a college student who works on campus!

----------


## Oneironaught

> ...Then before he could answer I turned my gaze away from him and saw hundreds upon hundreds of dead bodies floating in the water. They slowly started moving towards us.



That's some creepy stuff there. It makes me view your signature picture in a new light. Those floating bottles are really starting to scare me.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Long, busy day today. Work and errands. Now I'm taking a break before school tonight. I had a really weird dream last night that's kind of scattered.

Dream:

I remember Matthew and I being in a city away from home. We were staying in a home that was not in a good part of the town. I had to leave for work and I didn't want to leave him there alone because I didn't know what he was going to do (I often get paranoid that he'll do something I don't approve of due to past relationship experiences... it's an issue I'm working on.). So I left for work. 

Next thing I remember I'm walking up a sidewalk of a very large and busy street in the good part of town. Someone was being chauffered in a tan car, I think it was my sister and her boyfriend, and they told me the adoption was a success, or something along those lines. I kept having visions of the little girl they adopted peeing an incredibly excessive amount of blood. I yelled my sister as she started driving off that it wasn't good and she needed to take her to the hospital. She didn't believe me or listen to me and drove off. 

I found myself sitting on the side of the road, on a stone wall that lead to a park with really green grass. I sat along the wall and (this is that part that sticks out the most to me) across the street I saw a WHOLE BUNCH OF OSTRICHES. They weren't colored normally black and white in my dream, they were like a dolphin blue color. I was afraid they were going to peck my face. Someone around me said that they wouldn't hurt me. I remember one of them coming right in front of me just a foot away and I was afraid it was going to peck my face. 

Then I woke up.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

So it's 11:18AM and I finally got a break to write this down. I wish I had time to earlier because I only remember after a certain point. 

Dream:

I was at some really large building. I was unsure of what it was at this point. I was there with my sister, her 8 month old daughter and her old friend from years ago. All of a sudden something triggered in my head and  I knew I was dreaming. I'm lucid! I tried to fly just to make sure, and I flew! I told my sister, Lisa, and her friend, Heather, that if they told themselves they were dreaming that they, too, could fly. Lisa said out loud that she was dreaming and she started flying. I had her daughter, Sophie, in one arm and held Heather's hand with the other. For some reason she was refusing to say that she was dreaming. Because I was holding Heather's hand, she was able to fly. I was her connection to flying in a dream. We were in mid-air, up really high. "Come on, if you just say that you're dreaming you'll be able to fly." She didn't want to. I told her that as long as she's holding my hand, she'll be safe flying with me. I let go of her hand for a short second and she began to fall. I quickly held her hand again trying not to drop Sophie. 

It was then that I realized where we were. It was a really weird aquarium. It was outdoors, but the outdoor part was just a bunch of fish tanks like in a pet store. And there were very weird fish in them. Some were like dragon/monster/dinosaur things that looked small in the tank. If you got close enough to the tank they would pop their head out and try to eat you. We quickly went inside. 

Inside was not an aquarium at all. It was like a really big family renunion. But the only people I recognized were my sister, Sophie and my uncle. I gave Sophie back to her mother and went over to my uncle. "If you tell yourself you're dreaming you'll be able to fly." And then I demonstrated my flying. He seemed less than amused. I flew away.

I don't know if the rest of the dream was just cloudy for me or what, I think I may have just woken right up (I really had to pee and was having a hard time staying asleep after I woke up from that dream. But sometimes I'm too lazy to get up!). It was a great LUCID dream though! The longest one I've had yet! It was really a break through, too! It was the first lucid dream I've had (knowing I was lucid and knowing what lucid means) where I was able to stay asleep after realizing I was dreaming! The dream also seemed a lot longer than my details make it out to be. There was a lot of flying. I should set sort of task for myself soon so I do things other than flying. But for right now, I'm just working on remaining lucid when I realize I am. One step at a time, right? 

I also remember at one point in the dream that I was shaking my head at something and closed my eyes for a second. Then I realized that if I close my eyes and shake my head, I may change my dream scene. So I opened my eyes and shook my head. I thought it was cool that I realized that in my dream though. I think I made a lot of good progress last night. My dream recall really is helping my lucidity. This dream journal stuff really works! 

Yay for Meg!

----------


## The Cusp

The first part of your lucid where you're trying to get everyone to fly reminded of that scene from Peter Pan, only with less pixie dust.

----------


## Oneironaught

Great job! I'm proud of you.





> This dream journal stuff really works!



I really does. It seems strange to "outsiders" but, the fact that you make a conscious effort to recall and record them does make a big difference. And that difference is the key to regular lucidity in dreams.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Ok so I used to be OBSESSED (to say the least) with the show The OC when they were still airing new episodes. Now, yeah I'm still obsessed with it, but not nearly as much. 

Dream 1:

This is kind of hard for me to explain. There are 4 main characters in The OC. Seth and Summer (who date each other) and Ryan and Marissa (who date each other). Well for some of the dream I was me and for some of the dream it was as if I were seeing things through Seth's eyes. The four of them, and at times myself too, were outdoors in a very rocky area. At first we were just enjoying the mountainous area then someone was trying to chase Ryan so we were running from people. Ryan didn't know how to escape them so I (now playing myself) showed him how to jump from large rock to rock and slide down them and move quickly to escape. I remember scraping my arm against a rock as I slide down it and I remember feeling the burn from it. When I got to the bottom of the rocks safely, I was once again looking at everything through Seth's eyes. 
That's really all I remember from that dream. 

Dream 2:

Pardon my language but this one was really fucked up. Like the first dream, this, too, is hard to explain. 

I remember a bunch of different animals. I believe I was an animal also, but not sure which one. We were all trying to escape to somewhere. I remember gathering my belongings (shampoo, conditioner, razor, shaving cream, and a pair of pink shorts I sometimes use to swim in. I remember thinking when I was grabbing them "I'll take these just in case I feel like going swimming."). The only animal I really remember traveling with us was a spider, like Charlotte from Charlotte's Web. A few days had past from the start of our journey and day by day another animal would give up and go back to where ever it was we were leaving from. The last day I remember (before waking up) it was the spider's turn to go back. It was getting very sick from moving so much. So the night before the spider departed, I told someone to put on a certain movie, I don't remember which one it was. I said to put that on because the spider is leaving us. I didn't say it straight out that it was leaving, I had to say it two or three times to get that person to understand that another animal was giving up and going back. I remember a glimpse of this movie and the only thing I can picture is Matthew's 1972 VW Beetle a baby blue color (the color it was before he painted it many year ago which I've only seen pictures of). After that there's only one more thing I remember. I remember moving along the next day, or maybe it was still the same day, and seeing a couple of girls camping out in sleeping bags lying in a row on the ground. One of them I knew. A friend's cousin who I used to be really good friends with but then grew apart from. I remember taking a picture of her with my camera phone posing very weirdly on her sleeping bag.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Man, talk about a shitty night's sleep. 

Dream:

My college put us up in hotels between two specific classes because we have a lot of commuters. I live 10 minutes away from campus. One night I decided to stay in the hotel just for fun. There was someone there on that night I decided to stay who was trying to harm us all. I was in the room right at the peak of it all. She was right next to me. Someone rushed in to save us. He stabbed her in the head twice but she was still moving. Then he left and came back with a chainsaw. He sliced her in half and blood spewed everywhere as if it were fireworks going off. She was dead. The room was covered in blood. I was covered in blood. I tried to call 911 but I was so beside myself I just couldn't manage to dial the numbers. Someone told me that they were already called. The police showed up. Everyone was outside talking with police, being checked out by EMT's and being comforted by family. For some reason my mother wanted to see the room. I told her that it really wasnt a site for weak stomachs. She still wanted to see. So I took her upstairs to the room. But it was all cleaned already. The floor and walls and ceiling were all wet from being cleaned. It was spotless. It was just a giant, empty, clean room. I think I tried describing it to her and everything that happened. 


There is another dream that I had. I was lying in bed thinking about both dreams with my eyes closed. Then I opened them and the above dream is all I can remember. If it comes back to me, I'll post it. It sucks because it really did just poof away. I've only been awake for like 25 minutes...

----------


## The Cusp

Wow, I haven't seen that level of gore in someone's dreams in a long time.  A chainsaw too, those are extra greusome. ::o:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Last night's dream kind of weirded me out. I haven't had a dream about being pregnant in a long time. Normally when I dream about being pregnant, it freaks me out. But I'm not pregnant. Nor have I ever been when I've had dreams about them in the past...

Dream:

I was living back in my old apartment from 12 years ago with my family. Either Matthew and I broke up or we had never met. He wasn't in the picture nor was he in any of my dream memories. There was this guy from my very recent past. I don't know if we dated or just had sex. He didn't want anything to do with me anymore. I'm not sure why. My dream didn't go that far back or let me think that far back. I don't remember taking a pregnancy test. But I was pregnant. At that point only my sister and my mother knew. My mother was surprisingly ok with it. Or at least handling it very well. I picked up smoking again and wanted my parents to buy me a carton of cigarettes and I'd pay them back when I got my next paycheck. I called my best friend who is down in North Carolina for college. I was going to tell her but then decided not to. My father came home from work. My mother talked to him. I was sitting on the floor of the living room when my parents came into the room. "He's ok with it, about the cigarettes..." She gave me a look which I read as YOU HAVE TO TELL YOUR FATHER YOU'RE PREGNANT! I never told him. I went outside. 

The next thing I know I'm waiting in my car for the baby's father in a parking lot. He was driving a truck. I think it was white. We were meeting to do something, but not talk. Like I said he didn't want anything to do with me. We were going to kill someone. He threw a metal rod and a gun in my car. He walked back to his truck which he parked behind my car. I started driving forward, not sure why, then drove backwards. I stepped on my breaks as hard as I could but my car just wouldn't stop. I ended up slamming into his truck. He got in and I moved over so he could drive. I asked him if we could talk when we were done this. He said no. He said something along the lines of you better not tell me your pregnant. And I said "But I am, well, you know." And the look on his face was as if everything inside of him just died. I told him that I hadn't talked to my father yet but my mother said I could still live there if he was fine with it. I don't understand why but he seemed confused with my parent's decision. I explained to him that if my father was ok with it then I'd have a place to live and they'd help support me in the same ways as if I weren't pregnant (housing, food, general bills). But if my dad were to kick me out then I'd have to find my own housing and pay for it, buy my own food and pay all of the bills that came along with it. 

Apparently he had a girlfriend, a very serious girlfriend, who I met in the next scenario. I don't remember where we were. But it, and this is really the only way I can desribe it, was like a church. I was standing in the front pew. This guy and his girlfriend were like sitting on the bleachers in the front where the chior usually stands and sings. He was telling he about me. The chior was singing but not in sight. He was telling her that he was going to do the right thing and come live with me. They were both crying. A lot. She fell into his arms and he rocking her on the floor. He kept repeating "I can't hold you right now, I can't hold you anymore."


I don't remember anymore after that. I think I woke up. I kept waking up a lot this morning before I was up for the day. I think it was again because I had to pee. And now I really badly want a cigarette.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

So my sister and I went to Walmart today. We were standing in line talking about our recent dreams when another dream from last night hit me:

I DATED WILL SMITH! Haha yes. I did. And it wasn't even the young Will Smith. It was the 40-year-old or so, however old he is now. It was weird. It seemed to be some "scientific study." Three normal/nonfamous females dated three not normal/famous celeb guys. I was paired up with Will Smith, and the other two male celebrities I didn't recognize. I don't really remember too much else other than picking him up on the side of the street that was on a really steep hill. 

I thought it was funny though, that I had a dream about that.

Oh, I have another question.  
Is it possible to have a dream about being lucid but not really be lucid? I haven't really had an experience lucid enough to know if the short times I've thought I was lucid, I really truely was. Does that make sense? Sometimes I think things and have a hard time explaining what I mean...

----------


## Oneironaught

One of my LDs from last week had Will Smith in it  ::D:  I didn't date him though.

It is possible to have dreams "about" lucid dreaming but not be lucid but, if you _know_ you're dreaming then you really are lucid dreaming. If yours aren't _very_ lucid then you may just need a little more practice. You'll get better at being "sure".

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Kind of depressed today. I don't really feel like writing my dream today. But I know I should because I don't want to break a good habit. My dream wasn't anything special. I just don't feel very happy today...

Dream:

I was at school. I was learning how to edit movies by starting out with small video clips. I remember watching my first attempt at editing a video clip. It was a clip from Shrek. My most recent attempt was another clip from Shrek. Neither clips I remember from the first two movies. I also remember editing a photograph and enhancing it. There was an igloo and a bright yellow sky. An instructor I don't recognize was showing off my talents to newer students. I was humbled. The end of my dream I was driving two of my instructors somewhere after class. Thats all I really remember.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Kind of depressed today. I don't really feel like writing my dream today. But I know I should because I don't want to break a good habit. My dream wasn't anything special. I just don't feel very happy today...



But, it's your birthday so you have to cheer up. You're too young to let birthdays depress you. Wait until you're my age (and single). My birthday is less than a month away, I've never been married and I currently have no girlfriend: Now that's depressing.

Now cheer up, dammit!  ::bigteeth::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> But, it's your birthday so you have to cheer up. You're too young to let birthdays depress you. Wait until you're my age (and single). My birthday is less than a month away, I've never been married and I currently have no girlfriend: Now that's depressing.
> 
> Now cheer up, dammit!



Ok so maybe you're right. And at the rate me and Matthew are going... if I'm not married by the time I'm your age, I'll kill him! Hahaha. I did cheer up too because my mommy came over and we hung out and I washed her car! lol. My birthday and I'm washing her car!! Go figure... its ok, I love my mum!


Thanks for cheering me up!!

----------


## Twoshadows

Happy Birthday, Meg!!

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey Happy Birthday.  RE:  washing your Mom's car - I've always thought it would be more appropriate to give a present to your mom on your birthday, rather than the other way around!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

My birthday was alright yesterday. Matthew and I went to Ruby Tuesday's for dinner. They had like 6 girly drinks for me to choose from. Wasn't too happy about it. But my steak was gooooood. Then we went to my sister's house for a bit. Rather boring night, all in all, but I spent it with Matthew so it made it wonderful. 

Thanks for the birthday wishes you guys! 

I couldn't really sleep last night. So I don't really remember any dreams except for one really short dream I had this morning at like 8am. Don't really want to talk about it though, it was rather sexual. 

Tonight probably wont be any better. I've been feeling a bit off lately, which is causing me to not sleep well. 

Well, Matthew's outside doing something, I'm going to go find him.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I once again had a shitty night's sleep. I haven't been feeling like my normal self lately. After this weekend, I'll be better, I hope. I had two dreams last night. I should have written them down sooner, but I had stuff to do here at work before I got a chance to. 

The first dream, I don't really want to discuss. I remember it, and that's all that matters. Matthew had already left for work so I was alone when I had the dream. I woke up scared. 

The second dream I don't remember anymore, which is why I should have posted this earlier. Hopefully I'll remember sometime today. If not well thats fine too. 

I just want to go to bed. I feel like ass.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Long day at work. Should have posted this at 5:30am when I woke up and couldn't go back to sleep. I had two dreams that I remembered this morning and now I only remember bits of the first one. But it's funny!!

Dream:

I was back in middle school. It seemed as if I were back in the 7th grade and I was 13 again. It was weird because it was like it was a second chance not living that age for the first time. I was living in a town that I didn't recognize. And I had a new neighbor. She was someone who was very distinct in my dream. Dreamview's very own TS was my neighbor. It was funny because I don't know her real name and in my dream, DV was supposed to be very secretive and annonymous so everytime we saw each other we wouldn't make eye contact. In my dream I knew it was her and everytime I saw her I thought of her user name and it even looked just like her in her picture she has on here. 

Ok, so back to the school part of the dream. When I was in high school, I didn't hang out with the "cool kids" (aka the stuck-up snobby kids who think they're better than everyone else). So in my dream, back in the 7th grade, I was trying to "get in" with the "cool kids" while we were still young and our minds were still pure enough to accept new kids into our cliques. 

Thats really all I remember other than the extremely awkward moments when TS and I were in the same room or we saw each other.

----------


## Twoshadows

I love it.







> and in my dream, DV was supposed to be very secretive and annonymous so everytime we saw each other we wouldn't make eye contact.



Funny...

Are you like me and only talk about LDing to a certain few select people? In some ways it actually is a secret part of my life.


And that reminds me--according to Ranma's dreams (see his DJ 4-3-07), DV is a cult and full of all kinds of secrets.

Or maybe I shouldn't have said that...

 ::ninja:: 

...because it's a _secret_ cult , of course.


So...

Shhh.....


 ::laughhard::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> [SIZE=3] 
> Are you like me and only talk about LDing to a certain few select people? In some ways it actually is a secret part of my life.



Actually, the only person I've talked to about this, and it was only breifly, was my psychology instructor who had us read the section about dreaming which re-sparked my intrested in writing down my dreams. which then in turn led me finding this site. i mean i talk to matthew about my dreams but i dont tell him about the LD stuff and my journal. its awkward for people who dont believe in this stuff.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Are you like me and only talk about LDing to a certain few select people? In some ways it actually is a secret part of my life.



I third that. You've got to choose wisely who you go into depth about it with. Some people will never understand.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream:

Something, some disease that made people... I guess you could say evil was taking over the town. The children were the only ones who couldn't get affected unless an affected adult kidnaped them and forced the disease into them. I was a very young child, about 4, but in my head I was still my normal self. I was running from the adults with two other children, my sister and her newborn baby (her baby is really about 8-9 months old in real life so I don't know if she had another baby or what). I remember hiding in every place we could think of. We were in a large indoor market. I remember seeing the produce section. There were baby carrots with the green parts still attatched and baby bananas in bunches the same size as the carrots. I was quickly walking around the market so these certain adults couldn't catch me. 

I found myself in a very large, old mansion. I kept navigating down, to the cellar. The adults were coming. I was getting scared that they would find me. I found some weird place to hide, I don't even know how to describe it. It was in the cellar. There was a rectangular hole in the floor about 3 feet deep, on the left side there as a covering, then a shelf. Behind the shelf there was a small door that looked like it was for a laundry shoot. I was going to hide in there but I would have been too exposed. There was another door but a wall was right behind it with many shelves. It wasn't wide enough for me to hide in. I started to tear the shelves off but it still wasn't wide enough for me to hide in. I pressed on the wall and it fell through. There was a little room behind it! A secret room! I quickly got in the tiny, tiny room, closed the first door, closed the second door and put the wall back up. I held onto the wall, pushing it in so if the adults tried to push it in, it wouldn't move. I heard the adults coming. I heard muffled talk about the shelves on the floor of the hole so they thought they knew where I was. They opened the first door and didn't see me. They opened the second door and didn't see me. They didn't try pushing the wall in. They left right after that. I heard my sister and the two other children. They were trying to figure out where I hid. One girl plugged a wire into an outlit. She used to live in the mansion before the town was overtaken by the disease. She was explaining her little secret room to the others. They opened the door to the room and I saw myself sitting there from outside of the room. The plug the girl plugged in was for sets of Christmas lights that lit the entire room. It looked so cool! I didn't move an inch. I don't know if it was because I was scared, or if I knew it was them and I was proud of myself and waiting for them to find me. My sister said she had to go get the baby. 

I woke up.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Long fucking night last night. Never thought I'd have to have a cop pull my sister out a bar for me. Let's just say my sister doesn't hold her alcohol very well and the drunker she got the more I sobered up. No dreams. Very naseating sleep last night. Glad I decided to come home instead of stay at my sister's house. Geez, she makes me want to stop drinking and I've only been 21 for 5 days...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Bike week for Matthew is over with. He's home now and everything's almost back to normal. Even my sleep schedule and dreams. I actually had a dream that I remember from last night. I may not feel extremely well about it, but it's a dream. 

Dream:

I think Matthew and I were on really rocky terms. I was thinking about breaking up with him. I was at my grandmother's house with my family and this guy Josh (he's my sister's boyfriend's best friend. I've known him for about 4-5 years and when we first met I was in sooo in love with him for the first two years.). Well Josh suddenly had a change of heart about me, I think he was jealous because he saw how happy I was with Matthew and realized what he missed out on. I'll admit, I still do have _some_ feelings for him, but nothing I'd leave Matthew over. Well, in my dream, we were in my grandmother's guest room. By ourselves. We were talking and then we got really close to each other. Then we kissed. I quickly pulled back and just looked at him confused. I was confused about my feelings, not because he kissed me. I thought about all of the couped up feelings I'd had for him in the past and kissed him again, very passionately. Someone walked by the room and caught us. I was worried they'd tell Matthew. I ran outside. After this point it gets a little fuzzy but I remember the rest of the dream being along the lines of us kissing again and talking about our feelings for each other then me contemplating whether or not I wanted to work thinkgs out with Matthew or break up with him for Josh.

----------


## The Cusp

That dream confirms my theory that women don't know what they want. :wink2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> That dream confirms my theory that women don't know what they want.



hey now, it's just a dream. it wasn't lucid so i can honestly say that i couldnt control what i was dreaming! :p

----------


## meggyfayephotography

work. school. finals week. stressed. more work. working to prepare for work over vacation. working allll vacation long. what's a vacation from school when you'll be at school the whole time working there? blah. tired. dream recall is shit. not enough sleep. stress is making me tired. need to edit final pics for class tonight. hopefully my prints came out good. going to pick them up today at 3pm. final class tonight at 5:20pm. final class of the term tomorrow night at 6pm. not enough time in the day to get things done... my dream recall better come back next week when things die down.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Interesting dreams last night, to say the least. I definitely feel they reflect my life right now. The first one seemed to be metaphoric and the second one reflects my relationship.

Dream 1:

My family was at my grandmother's house. Matthew I believe was working. I was... somewhere. It was raining. A lot. It started flooding. A lot. I couldn't stay afloat. I started drowning. I came back up the surface. I was there in this flooded water for a long time. No one came looking for me. I saw my things sitting on the ground under what seemed to be about 10-12 feet of water. I swam down to the bottom and grabbed 2 out of my 3 things down there. I came back up, very much out of breathe. Scared. I went to my grandmother's house. My cell phone was barely working. I noticed no one had called to look for me. To see if I was ok. I went inside and everyone was having a great time. They saw me and they looked shocked. I went outside and cried. My mom came out after me. I cried and yelled that no one came looking for me and no one called to see if I was alright. 

Dream 2:

Matthew was getting ready for work. We were out somewhere, driving, relatively close to the house. It was a very wooded area. I didn't know where I was. He had to go to work. His conductor got in the car. Matthew told me if I walk this way(he pointed in a direction) it will take me out to the road and then I'll only have a 2 mile walk to the house. I was mad because he was going to leave me stranded two miles away from home in a location where I didn't know where I was. He got pissed off and started driving me home, apologizing to his conductor. He said, "I'll drop you off at _MY_ house." I questioned why he referred to it as his house and he then went on saying he didn't want to be with me anymore. I don't remember if I was upset, sad or both. 

I remember I went inside the house and things were instantly better with Matthew. The house wasn't the same as in real life. It seemed as if it were a rather large log cabin. 

(NOTE: Matthew has three Volkswagens. A 72 Bug, an 86 GTI and a 2006 GTI.) Matthew took the 86 GTI to work. I couldn't find the 2006 GTI. I saw his bug sitting outside in the driveway, which I found not right because he keeps it in the barn. There were two other classic VW's in the driveway. I called Matthew to tell him that it was gone. 

I looked out another window. I saw our very large male neighbor cutting down a tree. The tree was about a foot and a half away from the 2006 GTI. The tree was about to fall. I started yelling to stop. He just laughed at me. He disappeared. I then saw him running toward the tree as if to knock it down with his body weight, making it purposely fall into the car. He changed course of direction and ran into the car, nearly knocking it over. He then jumped up in the air and landed directly on the top of the car. I kept yelling at him to stop and he just ignored me. I immediately thought of calling Matthew to tell him it was here, but first I was going to go outside to the car and the fat man. The car was gone by the time I got there. I didn't call Matthew. 

There were a bunch of people outside, mostly males around my age. Two of them were hanging all over me. One kept putting his arm around me trying to hit on me. I kept pushing him away telling him I have a boyfriend but deep down I really liked the attention I got from him and lacked from Matthew. I kept asking people where his car was. They all seemed to laugh at me. Finally someone told me that it was towed. I believe at one point I finally called Matthew to tell him what happened. I still had that one guy hanging all over me. I loved it, but I felt guilty so I kept pushing his arm off of me. I kept repeating that I have a boyfriend and he just kept saying he didn't care. 

At the very end of the dream, I was sitting on what I think was a concrete wall, not too high up, with some other people. A man wearing all black walked over to me and started talking to me. I wasn't listening so I thought he was preaching his religion to me, trying to get me to join his church. I immediately jumped down and yelled I'm a Jew (which I really am, and in real life I always say that as a joke when people talk about religion so I found it really funny I said that in my dream. I guess now I'll have to do a RC whenever I say it in real life! Hah!). I started walking away. He yelled after me that he wasn't there to discuss religion with me. He must have said something else because I remember sitting back next to him. (I recently watched Blood and Chocolate, which is about werewolves) He was breaking down dates and events that all happened on my birthdate but all very previous to my actual birth. The last date he wrote down was my date of birth. They all tied together. I was something I had never known I was. My dream didn't last long enough for me to find out what exactly it was that I was but I woke up with a feeling that he was trying to tell me I was a werewolf and he wanted to help me find my powers. 

I really wish I would have stayed asleep longer. The dream seemed like it could have taken a rather interesting turn. 



So I would definitely say I had a breakthrough last night. And I'm having wicked deja vue right now. Yes, I said wicked. I'm from New England. Hah! I want to go back to bed, I'm tired. I woke up at 7:20am and I was at work at 7:45am. Damn I'm good. Ok, I'm done now.

----------


## The Cusp

If you dissapear, I'll come look for you!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> If you dissapear, I'll come look for you!



Thanks, at least I know someone will...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Very broken sleep. Lots of dreams. Just remember bits and pieces of them. Not sure which bits go to which dreams...

-I remember my first dream being a lucid nightmare. I remember waking up right when I realized I turned lucid. I remember waking up very quickly and my body was very cold. 

-I had a FA and I moved my arm backwards toward Matthew and he was drooling everywhere. My arm was soaked.

-I was buying ice cream. Coffee ice cream. Hood made individual quarts along with the half gallons.

-Something about me and Matthew fighting or he was thinking about another girl or something like that.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

More dream bits from last night:

-Grilling veggie burgers over tiny grills in my parent's bedroom made from tart burners. 

-There was a huge leak in my parent's bedroom ceiling. When the heat was turned off, the leaking was greatly lessened. 

-Playing old school nintendo games in my parent's bedroom.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

One dream that was rather vivid last night...

Dream:

Matthew and I went to the Rec Center in my parent's town, where my best friend's mother works (she helped me out with a school project this past term at school). We went to visit her so I could tell her the outcome of my photojournalistic report. I remember being outside with people. I was flying. I told a girl that if she held my hand, she, too, would be able to fly. I wasn't sure if it would really work though. She held my hand and I began to fly and as I thought, she, too, began to fly. "Wow, just like in my dreams!" I said. We didn't really go anywhere, just hovered around for a minute. 

Then Matthew and I went inside to talk to my best friend's mom. She was sitting in her office with her youngest daughter and a few of her friends. They were sitting at a circular table eating waffles. The daughter poured a LOT of syrup on her mom's waffle, then ran away laughing. I remember telling her about my grade for the report and the pictures, but I don't remember exactly what I had said. 


Its funny that I had a dream about waffles because when Matthew and I went to my mom's house this morning, she made us waffles for breakfast.

----------


## The Cusp

> "Wow, just like in my dreams!"



Dreams like that are such a tease.  

Cool waffle prophecy there!  That's kind of like TwoShadow's doll dream she had not to long ago.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I had a really odd dream last night. I have no idea where the thoughts even originated from.

Dream:

I was at some really large, fancy hotel. There was a wedding I was attending. There was something awkward about it, like it was a fake wedding, a ploy to get certain people there. I was one of these certain people. Everyone was dressed up and ready for the wedding. People started gathering. I got a weird feeling, I knew something was not ok. There were, oddly, two brides and two grooms (the killers). 

The murdering began. I ran back to my hotel room. I was scared. I killed someone on the way to my room in self defense. The room right next to mine belonged to one of the grooms. He knew I was in there but waiting until the perfect time to make his move on me. My dad showed up. He said to stay put, stay quiet and he'd be right back. He was going to go kill the groom next door. I was scared that he would be killed instead then the groom would come after me. 

I heard gun shots. I ran. Someone quickly came after me, I turned and it was my dad. I began to cry. I was scared that we would both get arrested for killing people even though they were both in self defense. 

We got away from the hotel. Someone in a mack truck was kind enough to give us a ride to a log cabin we thought would be safe. (This part was odd too) There were four kids dressed up in dalmation costumes. Someone followed us to the cabin. They were out for revenge for us killing two people. They shot one of the kids in the dalmation costume. I cried. That person thought it was a real dog. I told him they were just kids. It got awkward because you could sense the sadness he felt for killing a child. Then they turned into real dogs. 

There was a lot of bloodshed in the dream. When I was running back to my hotel room, I remember people being killed left and right as I passed by. Same with when my dad and I were getting away from the hotel.




I had a second dream but I can't remember it. I was too worried about losing the memory of this first dream so I didn't focus on the second one too much.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

no dream recall from last night. blah. i have the bed to myself tonight so hopefully i'll get a good night's sleep. plus i'm on vacation from school so i can go into work whenever i roll out of bed!

----------


## NeAvO

What kind of weddings do you go to???  ::shock::  :p

----------


## meggyfayephotography

acutally i've never been to a wedding before lol. butttt on july 4th i'll be photographing my first wedding which will also be my first paid job as a photographer!! so exciteddddd

----------


## NeAvO

Arh cool, I'm guessing photography is something you enjoy? Judging by the name and all. Plus you get paid which makes it better!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Snooze just confuses me.  ::D: 

That's really weird about your friend.. I mean my eye color changed when I was a toddler. Hmmm I've never heard of contacts doing that!! Maybe I should try it. :p

Yay for using DJs as chat rooms, among other things!!  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I'm a photographer... well im going to "university" (so you know what i'm talking about lol) for professional photography. so yeah, i like to take pictures lol. 

Mes... i must agree, yay for DJ as chatrooms! lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Bunch of dreams last night. Well more like 4 total but the 3rd one I kept falling back into. Andddd I only remember the 1st and 3rd ones.

Dream 1:

I was online looking, the website hi5.com is sticking out in my head, for my "perfect match." After the "tests" were run for finding this match, my sister's ex-boyfriend's picture popped up on my screen. He isn't just any ex-boyfriend though, he is my neice's biological father who denied he was the father until she was a year old and my sister went through the state system to get legal sole custody of her. He also broke up with her shortly after she got pregnant, due to the fact he denied it was his. He also got her pregnant on purpose. My sister gave him condoms, he said he put them on and later confessed that he didn't because he thought she would make a good mother. Sooooo as you can see, him being my "perfect match" really creeped me out...

Dream 2: 

I was so concerned about forgetting dream number 1 that I totally forgot to keep repeating dream number 2 to myself whenever I woke up.

Dream 3:

*First time having the dream-*

I was working back at the afterschool program for elementary school kids. This time it was being held at SSS, which is significantly smaller and older than CSS, where it is normally held. Jess was the supervisor as well as being the school-aged director. I saw a bunch of my old kids. We were coming inside from playing on the playground. Jess was outside with a parent who was picking up a child. Inside we were sitting in a circle. A parent came to pick up a child and I had never seen this parent before. I asked for an ID and they didn't have one. I told him he had to wait for Jess to come back up to verify he's picked up the child and she knows the parent. Jess came back upstairs and said everything was fine. 

*Second time, falling back into the dream-*

I was at my grandmother's house... 62 miles away from the daycare. We were going on a fieldtrip to a fair. I was meeting the daycare at the fieldtrip location. I remember being worried about getting lost. My grandmother lives in a big city where I had never driven by myself, or at all... always a passenger. I remember going down her street, taking a left and that left immediately got me onto the highway and passing over a really big, metal bridge (in real life, it's SOOOO not even close to that). I got to the fair and the daycare was nowhere around, but I sensed that they were there and I was working. I walked past a psychic and she wanted me to sit with her. The method she used for my psychic reading was asking me a large series of questions in a specific order and writing down my answers. After all the questions were answered she'd be able to give me my reading from the answers and their order. But the funny thing was, everytime I gave her an answer, she's put a piece of halloween candy in a large ziploc bag. The ziploc bag was labeld "Tom MnM." It was supposed to be my name and who I was doing (something, I don't remember what, but it was important) for. I don't understand why "Tom" was my name and the "MnM" was my mom but she obviously spelled mom wrong too. At the very end of that part of the dream she asked me if I wanted to answer two more questions and she'd give me a king sized milky way bar. I told her I didn't like milky ways, I liked snickers. 

*Third time, falling back into the dream again-*

I was back at my grandmothers house. It was the day after. I remembered I didn't have my candy. The fair closed before I could finish. So I got in my car, went down the street, took a left, got onto the highway and went over the big, metal bridge. It was closing time again by the time I got to the fair. I wanted my candy. I found their storage closet with the psychics belongings for her reading stand. I saw her notepad with my questions and answers on it and I saw my ziploc bag of candy. Two guys I went to high school with were in the closet. Geoff N and another guy I couldn't recognize well enough, but knew he went to high school with me. I showed him that the paper had my first and last name on it and that the bag was label with my name on it as well. After about 10 minutes of influencing them that it was mine, they gave me my candy. I went back to somewhere else and ended up with even more halloween candy. (When I think about it, it was an embarissingly large amount of candy) I put them into a large, brown paper bag with handles and put some stuff ontop of them to cover how much candy I had. I think I put like those white box carton the take-out chinese food comes in. Then I left. 


Dream 4:

I just remembered while writing the 3rd part of dream 3... wanting the candy made me think of cravings which made me think of being pregnant.

In my dream I was pregnant. Like, really pregnant. I was scared because I was going into labor. I wasn't at a hospital, we didn't have time to get there. My mother was holding one hand and someone else was holding the other. I was squating on the ground. My mother told me to push. I said I couldn't and she kept telling me over and over again I had to and to push. So I tried pushing but the baby wasn't coming out. I don't remember too much more other than I don't think I was really pregnant, or maybe I wasn't going into labor at that time because no matter how hard I pushed the baby wouldn't come out. I've had dreams about being pregnant before but none of them seemed so real to me like that one did. And it kinda makes me want to have a baby. 



Wow, talk about a night full of dreams. Matthew will be gone again tonight working so maybe I'll be just as successful tonight!!

----------


## Twoshadows

Good job on the good recall!






> Dream 2: 
> 
> I was so concerned about forgetting dream number 1 that I totally forgot to keep repeating dream number 2 to myself whenever I woke up.



Nice to know that I'm not the only one this happens to. I keep telling myself that I need to remember the dream. In the end, all I remember is that I was supposed to _remember_ something.  :Confused: 


Hope you've had more good recall.... :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Blah... shitty night's sleep last night. I tried to WILD but I was concentrating too much on my image to induce an LD that I couldn't relax enough to fall asleep. So I laid in bed for about an hour trying to WILD then I rolled over and when I rolled over I couldn't get any images at all in my head. So I just gave up after another hour. I had a few dreams but I only remember one: 

My dad had a different job, he drove trains (funny that's what Matthew does). Me and my two sisters were little again. My dad was a complete asshole. My sister got hurt and broke a bone. My dad wouldn't carry her to the hospital. I remember yelling at him over and over again "You're such a fucking asshole! You fat peice of shit! Why don't you just carry her?! She can't even walk!" I was yelling that at him and he was getting so pissed off, to the point where he might hit me, but I didn't care because it needed to be said. So me and my other sister helped our hurt sister to the hospital with our father walking behind us. I get a feeling he was smiling too. Like he thought it was funny that she was hurt and he wouldn't help her.

----------


## The Cusp

Ouch, that dream was pretty harsh.  Do I detect some tension there?  I'm pretty mean to my old man in my dreams as well.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Oh man. I've had dreams similar to those before and I always woke up in an angry mood.  :Sad:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Oh man. I've had dreams similar to those before and I always woke up in an angry mood.



I wasn't angry when I woke up, just a little weirded out with the fact that I was like 7 again lol. 







> Ouch, that dream was pretty harsh.  Do I detect some tension there?  I'm pretty mean to my old man in my dreams as well.



No tension at all. I love my dad very dearly. We actually have the best relationship out of him and my sisters, and sometimes even my own mother, his wife! For him to act in real life the way he did in my dream is just foolishness. His girls come before everything.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Woke up at 7:30am to pee. Had a headache. Couldn't remember dreams 1 and 2. Closed my eyes to go back to sleep and BOOM! I remembered them. Went back to sleep and had another dream.

Dream 1:

Came home from school. Walked into the kitchen first and saw a whole bunch of packages of fish filets. I assumed that's what his brother bought and made for dinner. Matthew's niece was sitting on the love seat. Matthew was sitting on the couch, on the far left side of it. I was pissed because the kitchen was a mess. I sat on the far right side of the couch. His cell phone was sitting in the middle section of the couch. I don't know if Matthew wasn't paying or if he went in the other room for a minute but I grabbed his cell phone and went on the back porch. I checked his cell phone to make sure he wasn't getting phone calls or text messages from other girls. I don't remember if I found anything. I don't think I did. I never do in real life and I don't remember being upset about his phone. 


Dream 2:

Driving around northern NH/southern Maine with my mom, sister and baby niece. I remember taking a dead end street in a city. I think it was in Maine. 

I was now driving around by myself with just my baby niece. I didn't know exactly where I was but I recognized that dead end street. I parked the car. 

I took Sophie out of her carseat. I was carrying her against my stomach, with her legs on either side of me. We were walking around. I started walking north, farther into Maine. I got lost. I got scared especially because I had Sophie with me. 

Getting scared, I started roaming around the downtown area, hoping someone would be able to help me, or that I'd recognize an area and find my way back to the car. My instructor from school showed up. He was behind me. Following me around, joking with me. I turned around, "Oh my God, Chris! I'm so happy to see you!" We started walking together. "I'm lost." I whispered. I told him that I wanted to find my way back to my car, and I told him where it was located. 

He called over some guy, who ended up being an old neighbor from my parent's house, to help me get back. Chris said that he had to go and I started crying and went over to him and burried my head in his chest because I was scared. He assured me that Brandon would help me and that he's very nice. 

So Brandon and I set off to find my car. We made it back to the town in Maine where my car was. I guess we bonded quite a lot on what seemed to a rather large journey back to my car. We were sad to have to go our seperate ways. I walked towards my car and he walked in the opposite direction. Next thing I remember, Sophie disappeared. She wasn't lost, she was just no longer a part of the dream. 

I found my car and I was safe. I started walking around the shops. I guess Brandon missed me just as much as I missed him. It was like those romance movies where the guy and girl know they can't be together but they want to be together so badly and the guy always goes back to the girl in the end. Brandon came back to me. I don't remember us ever kissing. We were walking around the downtown shops together and I could feel that we had a lot of chemistry. We went into a Christmas shop. We were looking at cards together. The last thing I remember was looking at an orniment that had my name on it, surprisingly spelled the correct way (normally all things with my name on it are spelled "Megan" but I spell mine "Meghan" which is rather uncommon so nothing ever has that spelled that way).


Dream 3:
Now to me, this one is rather funny. I'll give you a little background info... I used to work at a daycare. Off and on 3 different times. First time I was a junior in high school then I quit because the kids were bad and I was too stressful. The second time I came back because I needed a job and I knew they were hiring, I quit because I went to college. The third time I came back because I moved back home from an ex-bf's house and needed a job. I quit because I found a job with more hours and better pay. This is also the daycare I had a dream about the other night. 

Ok so my dream...

I was deciding whether or not I wanted to go back to work at the daycare. I missed my kids. I went to the school where my daycare site was at. There were two staff members working there that I had never met, they were new. I saw three of my old kids, the rest were all new. 

Demitrius asked me if I was coming back there to work. Demi had always been a little shit so I always took what he said with a grain of salt. I said, "I don't know do you want me to come back to work?" He laughed and said no. I never let him get away with anything, so I'm sure he wouldn't want me back there, Haha. 

I was sitting on the stairs. Alex came over and started hanging all over me. Alex is one of those boys where you know he's going to be a hottie when he gets older, especially by looking at his parents who are both very attractive. Alex was laying on my legs rambling on and on like always. I told him he had to get up, because I had to get up.

I saw Jacob. Now, Jacob would be the only reason I'd go back to working at the daycare. This little boy is like my brother. He's funny, and kind and respectful. The little brother I never had. He always thought of me as his older sister, too. I went over to Jacob and he was so excited to see me. We gave each other big hugs. 

The kids started getting loud and roudy. Things were out of control compared to when Jess and I ran the site. I started thinking to myself "I _do NOT_ want to work here! What was I thinking?!" 

Then I woke up. And I laughed to myself because I felt like I woke myself up because I knew I didn't want to be in that dream anymore. 



So I suppose last night was another rather successful night with dreams. Haha see what happens when Matthew's not home. My entry from yesterday only had one dream in it because Matthew got home from work at about 2am. He started hogging the bed as soon as he got home because he was trying to cuddle with me. I fell back asleep for a little bit then I woke up at like 4:30am when the sun was still down. Next thing I knew, I was still awake and the sun was up... it had to have been about 6am when I fell back asleep. Then I woke up at like 7:30-7:45am, went back to sleep at 8am and was up an hour or so later... DAMN YOU LOVING BOYFRIEND FOR TRYING TO CUDDLE WITH ME WHEN I WANT TO SLEEP AND DREAM!

----------


## The Cusp

All your dreams are relationship stuff.  That's as confusing to me as my dreams are to you.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

DAMN THOSE CUDDLERS!!!! :p Can I tell you a quick story? I was having some romantic relations with this man. He was the kind who was used to women sleeping on his chest and never the other way around. A very dominating, manly kind of man. He also had trouble falling asleep. Well one night I forced him to sleep on _my_ chest. He said, "Huh, I've never done this before..." and was instantly asleep. I thought, yes, I win.. I lay there for a while and as soon as I fell (almost) asleep, I violently threw him off of me and rolled away to the other end of the bed, curled up. Us oneironauts are bitches!!!  ::D: 

Anyway. Your last dream reminded me of a school I used to work in, filled with "underpriviledged" children. The high pay wasn't worth it.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

haha i still dont get what a oneironaut is... 

and as for my last dream... the pay was shit. $7.50 an hour. eff that. im photographing a wedding and when i break down the pay rate it's $50/hr. not turning back to the daycare business now...

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Wow, very nice! I have a part time job (still in college) and after _two raises_ I get $9/hr. It's only enough for food!! I really am poor.  :Sad:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Wow, very nice! I have a part time job (still in college) and after _two raises_ I get $9/hr. It's only enough for food!! I really am poor.



Oh trust me, I'm really poor too. I'm also still in college and I work a part time job, 20 hours a week tops at $9/hr. This photography job is my first paid job. I'll be making more in one day than I do in one week lol. 



Had a few dreams last night. Some are kinda lost. I think I slept too well that I didn't want to wake up enough to repeat the dreams to myself so I would remember. But I remember bits and pieces.


Dream 1:

My grandmother was sick. She didn't look like my real grandmother though, but I knew that's who it was. She was at my parent's house visiting. She got so ill we had to rush her to the hospital. We put her in the back seat of the car and I stayed with her. We came to a hill and at the bottom of the hill there were a bunch of helicopters and military cars, something very important was going on. Then we ended up suddenly in another vehicle, a large one, with the military people rushing around. I was worried, my grandmother was on the verge of dying. Apparently, she looked exactly like a celebrity who had just died, and they had her in a casket in the large vehicle we were in. I looked and saw the celebrities body and she looked exactly like my grandmother. Everyone was rushing around and couldn't hear me say that my grandmother needed help. My family gave up, but I didn't. After exhausting efforts, I finally got someone's attention and a bunch of people rushed over to help. For some reason they had to cross her legs and pull which ended up breaking her legs but she survived. Everyone was so happy that she was ok, but I was afraid to touch her. I was traumatized by what seemed to me because I was the only one who was persistant with getting her help and no one seemed to notice that I was the reason she was still alive. 


Dream 2:



I was driving a go kart very similar to the one in the picture above. The only difference is, my go kart in my dream had no steering wheel, no flag and no fin on the back. I had to steer using peddles where my feet were. Not sure how I made it accelerate and stop...

But anyways, in my dream I was driving this go kart. I was going to take it from New Hampshire all the way down to Pennsylvania to visit my sister, her boyfriend and my two nieces. I got to a certain town, the town where my sister's bf's best friend Josh works. (This is the one I've had dreams about before, the one I was in love with in high school) I stopped at Josh's place of work because I happened to see that his car was there. He asked me what I was doing there and I told him I was just stopping real quick because I noticed he was there. He said goodbye and kissed me on the cheek. Just as he started to turn away, I grabbed onto his shirt and kissed him. I'm pretty sure he asked me why I kissed him but I don't remember what I said in response. 

So I continued on my way to Penn. It was getting dark and I couldn't see a thing. After all, it was only a go kart and didn't have headlights. I ended up driving off of the road and into a really big puddle. So I turned around and went to Josh's house, hoping he was home by this time. He wasn't home. I waited. 

He never showed up by the time I woke up. 


Dream 3:

This one I just remembered while typing up dream 4 (which was dream 3 at the time because I forgot about this one). 

This should have been a hugeeeeeeee DS. Stupid me.

I was in a really big warehouse store, like Sam's Club or BJ's. There were a lot of people. I always told myself I wouldn't fly in public, but I just couldn't get out of there. So I started flying high up, high enough where I thought no one could see me. But someone could see me. She didn't make a big deal out of it though. I told her I'd show her some tricks I could do later in a place where no one could see me. I told her about how I could jump really high, and I could do front flips and back flips while jumping too. Some guy overheard us and challenged me to a jumping contest. I said fine. He kept jumping and pushing me down so he'd win. Finally, I shoved him backwards, yelled at him to get off of me and give me some space, jumped up so high I nearly hit the rafters, did a backflip and landed. Now that was something a lot of people saw. 

I don't understand now but for some reason in my dream if you could fly then you were like... I don't know taboo or something. So people saw that I could jump that high which obviously meant I could fly, and they were after me. 

I flew to this really fairly tall old building. I landed on the balcony. Some guy was out there. He was pretty cute. He wasn't bothered by the fact I could fly. I tried to get him to go in his room with me (obviously so I could seduce him). He was hesitant at first, then gave in, saying we'd have to be quiet or his mother would hear. His mother was very strict. She heard that everyone was after this girl who could fly. Before we started doing... anything, she rushed upstairs because she had a feeling something was going on in her son's room. I flew out onto the balcony. She came out, but before she could see me I flew up onto the roof. She had a feeling that's where I was at so she hopped up to catch me there. Luckily, there just happened to be another level of rooftop where I flew up onto just in time. She gave up looking for me.


Dream 4: 

It was a FA. A very realistic FA.

I woke up. Matthew was still upstairs sleeping because he didn't get home from work until about 8:30am. I couldn't sleep anymore. It must have been 11am (because I told his brother that he was sleeping for only 2 1/2 hours). 

I was hungry. There were two subs in the fridge from the day before that I bought for Matthew and his brother, John. I grabbed John's sub and sat on the couch to eat it and watch tv. I turned on the Food Network and they were playing porn. Like, really intense and graphic porn. John walked in with his friend Johnny, Johnny's son in a stroller and his wife. I immediately changed the channel. I had a piece of meat from the sub stuck inbetween my teeth and I was trying to get it out while John talked to me. 




Wow, so obviously I remembed a lot more to my dreams than I thought. Also, I think the theme for the night was sexual frustration...

----------


## The Cusp

You're always trying to teach DC's how to fly and stuff.  That wasn't a lucid dream was it?  When you learn lucid tricks, you start to do them in normal dreams as well.  Doesn't seem that out of the ordinary any more.





> I think the theme for the night was sexual frustration...



For the night?  I was thinking more like for the past month.   I had felt I had no  business commenting on that up till now, but since you brought it up...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> You're always trying to teach DC's how to fly and stuff.  That wasn't a lucid dream was it?  When you learn lucid tricks, you start to do them in normal dreams as well.  Doesn't seem that out of the ordinary any more.



It could have been lucid. I was thinking that if felt like it was because I felt like I was controlling the dream. But I didn't realize I was dreaming so I didn't think it was an LD. 







> For the night?  I was thinking more like for the past month.   I had felt I had no  business commenting on that up till now, but since you brought it up...




Yes, for the night. Lol. I haven't felt sexually frusterated all month. Off and on for the month maybe, but that's because Matthew works a lot.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Yay I love it!  ^_^

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Cuuuuute!  ::D:  Whenever I cut my hair short, I spend the next few days obsessively brushing it. :p I like your glasses too, makes me want a pair!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Thank youuuu and I've brushed it about 40 times since I got it cut! Lol! I like my glasses too, thanks. But they look better in person, pictures make them seem larger than what they really are.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I only remember two dreams. 

Dream 1:

FA that seemed soooooo realistic and I'm pissed it wasn't real. But I can't type it, very censored. *Don't worry Cusp, I didn't dream it because I was frusterated either*


Dream 2:

I was seeing this guy. I couldn't remember his name. He had two kids. I couldn't remember their names either. I hadn't seen this guy in a long long time. We both had busy lives and just went our ways. He showed up at a social event I was at one night and told me he was moving, it had to have been some place far away because I was really sad. I was in love with this guy when I was seeing him, but it just wasn't the right time for a relationship for either of us.

We were walking around, holding hands. Being together again, we started to fall back in love with each other. His two kids were wonderful. I loved them too. 

"I love your kids so much." I said sadly.

He smiled. 

"You know, when we were seeing each other I used to wish that I was their mother." I had tears in my eyes.

I think after that comment we had gotten back together. 

The next thing I know, I was sitting in a car with him in the parking lot where this social gathering was being held. He was mid-sentance then he just stopped talking. He froze completely. Didn't move, didn't breathe, nothing. I got out of the car and someone else got in with him to look at him. "He's dead..."

I was standing on the sidewalk. I fell to my knees, started screaming "NO!" and started to cry. 

I think I put him in my car because I didn't think he was dead. I put him in my car so I could keep an eye on him, just in case he wasn't dead. 

I went to his kids daycare to pick them up and tell them what happened. They were now my responsibility. I was to take care of them and raise them now. They were sad and wouldn't come to me. 

I was driving in my car with this guy in it and all of a sudden I heard him breathing really heavy, a light snore. I KNEW HE WASN'T DEAD! I thought to myself.

----------


## Oneironaught

> haha i still dont get what a oneironaut is...



An oneironaut is an "explorer of the dream world", a fancy term for one who partakes in lucid dreaming. "Oneiric" refers to sleep and dreams. "Naut" is an "explorer of"... like "astronaut", "cosmonaut", etc...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Oooh i get it now, thank you!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Oh wow, that second dream of yours would have left me scared to death! I probably would of thought that he came back from the dead instead of just not be dead....

PS- Your haircut looks nice. When I get mine trimmed I have a habit of brushing it a lot too, haha, maybe it's a short hair habit for women...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Lol no I think it's just a habit for women to brush their hair a lot when they get it cut. Even when my hair is long and I get it trimmed just a little, I brush it a lot. I'd like to see your haircut when you get it! 

And as for the dream... I did think of it as him coming back to life but I guess I never thought of it as being scary because I thought the dream was just odd all in itself.

----------


## Moonbeam

Yes that is an eerie dream!  One that you wonder what it really means...

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Oh man!  ::shock::  I found the second dream depressing. I had one *very* similar to that recently, where I was despairing that someone died and then he suddenly told someone to "shut up". :p You seem to have several dreams about random men who aren't your boyfriend, young lady!!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I know, I know... I cant help it. Actually funny story... the only dreams I have WITH my boyfriend in them... we break up in! Hahaha... oh wait no I take that back, the FA the other morning had Matthew in it. He woke me up and it was a very hot and heavy dream scene. It was like a graphic romance novel...

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Mmmm, graphic romance novel....  ::dreaming::  ..........  :Oops:

----------


## The Cusp

> You seem to have several dreams about random men who aren't your boyfriend, young lady!!



See?  I told ya!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I CANT HELP IT!  :Sad: 

Last night/this morning I had a series of dreams I kept falling back into. They were, by far, the worst I've ever had. I'm not going to split them up into seperate dreams because they just blur together. It went on from when I fell back asleep after Matthew left for work at 6am until he just now called and woke me up at 9am. 

I'm not concerned with people reading this, I know its incredibly wrong. But I had to get it all out for me. 

Dream:

It started out in Germany. He has family in Germany and we went to visit. We were in a restaurant. It was packed so we were placed at a round table that seats 4 people, but one person was already seated there. The guy looked like he was from India, but dressed in "normal" clothes. 

He was smoking a cigarette and handed it to Matthew. When Matthew handed it back, I saw that he also handed back a blunt rolled in a cigar wrapper. (Matthew and I don't smoke weed. I hate it. So does he. He can't smoke it even if he wanted to because of his job.) I saw it and got pissed off. Matthew didn't seem to give two shits. The guy handed him a blunt that looked nearly new. I told Matthew that if he smoked it, then I'd leave. He smoked it. I ran out of the restaurant. It felt so incredibly real because I could really feel my heart just shattering. 

After walking around outside for a little while, I went back in the restaurant. He was now sitting at another table getting shitfaced with other guys, smoking even more weed. I told him that if he didn't stop then I was going back home, to the US. He didn't seem to care. I left. I ended up walking around and found a party. There was a girl there who looked like a girl I know from college so I yelled "Hi Erika!" Aparently, this girl found it insulting and was now after me. I was trying to hide from her. She found me inside the house where the party was. I tried explaining to her that it was a simple mistake and she shouldn't be offended because Erika's very pretty. She beat me up anyway. 

I was home again. Matthew was still in Germany. There were a bunch of homeless people who most of them didn't speak English outside the house. They looked like they were a cross between Indonisian and African. I went to talk to them. I started crying. I told them that they were lucky because in other countries the homeless people have it so much worse. I said a few other things out of sadness for them. They were all very nice and liked me. There was a little boy who could speak English and he jumped up on my lap. He told me his name but now I can't remember it. 

Matthew was home from Germany. I asked him how many girls he slept with after I left. He told me that I wasn't there so obviously he didn't sleep with any girl. I told him that it was over now and I couldn't do anything about it and he needed to be honest with me. He said that I didn't want to know. I told him that I did want to know. He said three. I went crazy. I started hitting him, slapping him, punching him in the face, yelling and screaming. I walked out of the room and then came back. "Give me one good reason why I should stay." I said to him. "I don't want you to stay if you're going to be a bitch." He said back. "I don't want to be a bitch, just give me one good reason why I should stay." I don't remember him every saying anything. 


(I said I wasn't going to seperate my dreams, but this is the only part I remember the dreams being seperate. The first part above was the very first dream and the part below is the second part. I don't know where it stops and continues after this.)

I don't think we stayed together because I remember moving back to my parent's house. I was on the phone with my Mom while she was at work. (When I was about 9 or 10 we got a puppy, a scottish terrier. He was just a few months old at the time. He's now about 11 or 12 years old.) My mother told me over the phone she didn't want Shadow anymore and to kill him. She told me that there was a gun (somewhere) and to shoot him until he's dead. I had a hard time grasping the actuality of doing it, but I did it. I shot him four times in the chest/stomach while he laid on the front porch. I dropped to the floor and cried. 

Some guys kept coming in and out. I think we were renting out a room now that my parents had two empty bedrooms. They were older guys. Early 30's. They kept hitting on me. At one point one of them wanted me to take my clothes off. I kicked him out of the house. The other guy who was hitting on me was pretty nice. I walked past the front porch and noticed that Shadow was still breathing. I felt horrible because I was supposed to make it so he had a quick and painless death. But there he was, suffering. I started feeling sick to my stomach and began to cry again. The nice guy who was hitting on me asked me what was wrong, I told him the story, he found a gun and ended Shadow's pain. I then started to put aside that he was hitting on me and began to like him. 

So it turned out that these two guys who were hitting on me, the nice one and the one who asked me to get naked, work together. And they worked in an office building right next to my mother's place of employment. I went to visit my mom at work. I think at this point me and Matthew were back together, but things were rocky. I walked past the office building and looked for the nice guy. I was thinking about sleeping with him. My mind frame was "Hey, Matthew cheated on me with three girls, I can cheat on him with a guy." I was looking for him through the windows. I could see a bunch of people moving around, walking in all different directions. Then I saw him. I think he saw me and smiled at me. 

I got scared because I really didn't want to cheat on Matthew and I tried to rush inside my mother's work. I realized I didn't have shoes on, so I couldn't go in. It started raining out. Luckily, we only live right down the street. I was going to take my Mom's car because I thought she was using mine and I obviously had a key too it. But I couldn't find her car. I couldn't find any of the cars we own. So I just ran home. When I got home, I had one of the homeless boy who was sitting on my lap with me. He was now helping me carry stuff. I opened the screen door for him that leads to the front porch. He grabbed the mail from the mailbox and said, with his native accent "I wonder what this stuff is!" He was all excited as if he had never seen mail before. My parent's landlord, Greg, then came over to talk to me. 

He found a pair of car keys in the mailbox and got upset. "What are these for? What do they go to??!" He yelled at me. "I DON'T KNOW GREG I DON'T LIVE HERE ANYMORE!" This is another reason why I think me and Matthew got back together, because I said I didn't live with my parents anymore. Greg followed us in the house. The little boy saw Shadow (yeah I know he was dead, but he was alive again in this part of the dream) and tried to open the back door to let him outside. He couldn't get the door open so I helped him. I let Shadow out. Greg then asked me if I was able to talk to his guy about getting a hard drive for a computer. I said that I'd have to write it down so I could remember. 

Next thing I know I'm outside. My dad is pulling up in the Cobalt. I had my Cavelier and the the minivan was also in the driveway. I asked him what car mum had and he said she had the Cobalt. I didn't think anything of it at the time because he was driving it and there was no way she could be driving it. I went to tell him that I didn't see any of our cars there when I went to see her at work just as a really loud car alarm went off. Then that set off a second car alarm. He asked me what I said. I started to repeat myself and told him to shut the car alarms off then I'd tell him. 

I woke up. 




I'm still really upset about this series of dreams. The fact that Matthew cheated on me. That I shot my dog. That I got back with Matthew after he cheated on me. He would never cheat on me ever. I'm not worried about that. It was just really upsetting.

----------


## EmilySian

ooo what a depressing dream about the person dieing. I hate dreams like that!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Ick, me too. Try shooting your dog... that was definitely a new one for me this morning.


Oh, I also think I had a dream about *Ramna187* because I woke up in the middle of the night and his name was all I could think of. Maybe it had something to do with what happened in the chatroom last night? That really did make me upset for him...

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow... who wouldn't be upset if they had that long series of dreams? I would be too... Wow, it sounds like you had a harsh night... if I had to kill my dog [even in a dream] it would indeed disturb me along with all the other horrific things you went through...

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Wow. I've had a similar dream involving my cat I think, but I can't recall the details...

In all seriousness, I think there is a reason why you are having these recurring dreams of breaking up with Matthew. There must be something going on in your subconscious, some misgivings or doubts. Or maybe they're there consciously too? I had recurring dreams about my ex and they were there because of the thoughts I had about him during the day.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I don't understand why I have dreams about Matthew and I breaking up. We're so happy and so in love. We always have fun together and laugh, granted the days where we're stressed about something but everyone has a bad day every now and then. Every time I have a dream about us breaking up, he always reassures me that they're just dreams and that everything is fine between us, so it isn't like I don't talk to him about them. The only thing I can think of is that I find him to be so perfect for me that I'm worried about someday losing him. I remember one of my first dreams about him was that he died and I was crying so badly in my dream yelling that I'll never get over him because there's no one else in the world for me. I've learned not to think too much of my break up dreams, but every once in a while they get so intense and realistic that they just get under my skin a bit. 

Oh, funny thing. I was on my way home from my mothers today and I saw a guy who was kinda cute. I thought of my dreams and realized that my DS is... GUYS. And out of instinct I did a RC. Haha.

----------


## Man of Shred

ooh wow! nice u were thinking of me lol.

----------


## The Cusp

> I'm still really upset about this series of dreams. The fact that Matthew cheated on me. That I shot my dog. That I got back with Matthew after he cheated on me. He would never cheat on me ever. I'm not worried about that. It was just really upsetting.



Did I mention your haircut looks nice?

----------


## Oneironaught

> ...The only thing I can think of is that I find him to be so perfect for me that I'm worried about someday losing him.



It does sound as though you have waking life concerns about you two. I can empathise with you there as I've been there myself. Relationships - even prospective ones - can be unnerving sometimes when you aren't sure where things are going. I've found myself saying and doing stupid things out of fear of loss.

Killing your dog had to have been disturbing. Why can't we all just have nice, pleasant dreams?

----------


## Moonbeam

Sometimes bad dreams make you not want to do it anymore; you think about it, then you think because you're thinking about it so much, it will happen again, and it can turn into a vicious cycle. 

Luckily is usually just seems like that will happen, but it really doesn't.

Your haircut does look cute.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Meh, had some dreams last night. But don't really remember any. 

So I'll just respond to comments. Then I have to get ready for work.









> Sometimes bad dreams make you not want to do it anymore



You know, I don't think having bad dreams ever really made me want to stop dreaming at all. It's too much a part of me that the thought has never even crossed my mind. 







> Your haircut does look cute







> Did I mention your haircut looks nice?



Thanks you guys! 







> Relationships - even prospective ones - can be unnerving sometimes when you aren't sure where things are going.



That's for sure. It's hard to try and take things just one day at a time right now for me. I just love him so much but I know it's too soon for anything more than what we already have. I mean I've already told him that I don't even want to get engaged until after I graduate from college because I don't want to lose focus on school and point my focus on a wedding... 






> I've found myself saying and doing stupid things out of fear of loss.



Haha I just say and do stupid things out of being me! 







> Killing your dog had to have been disturbing. Why can't we all just have nice, pleasant dreams?



You know, I told my mom about that dream. After all, it is her dog. And she just laughed at me! I was just like IT WAS REALLY SCARY! DON'T MOCK ME!







> ooh wow! nice u were thinking of me lol.



Lol, anytime. Well, actually, anytime my subconcious mind will let me! lol



Oh, people have been posting pictures with their dreams lately. Well I don't have any dreams to post from last night so I'll just post some of my photography because well I want to...


This one's for Cusp! 


This is the dog I shot...  :Sad: 


The Dover yard where Matthew sometimes drives trains (depending on what job he's working)


The beach at night!


Portland, Maine


Corona, anyone?


I prefer pineapples...

----------


## EmilySian

Really cute photo of the dog!  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaught

> That's for sure. It's hard to try and take things just one day at a time right now for me.



Sounds like some body's been reading my mind. I need to learn patience myself. *sighs*





> Haha I just say and do stupid things out of being me!



Ditto. *hides face in embarrassment*

----------


## Man of Shred

Canada LOL. I live there.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Lol well then Ranma that picture is also for you too!  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Love the black and white pics  ::D:

----------


## NeAvO

Awww cute pic of the dog  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

yes, the dog is cute. now do you see why it was so hard for me to kill him???  :Sad: 

thankfully he's ok in real life!

----------


## NeAvO

> yes, the dog is cute. now do you see why it was so hard for me to kill him??? 
> 
> thankfully he's ok in real life!



Whoah how can you kill the little fella?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream:

*The moral of this dream is "the slightest little decision can change the course of your life."*

Me and Matthew were dating. Everything was fine. I remember we were eating dinner. Pasta. At a restaurant. We were leaving the restaurant. I was looking for his *Red 2006 VW GTI* but couldn't find it. I got a vision of his past. Something happened, some _thing_ made him decide not to get the red car. Something happened, some _thing_ made him get a different job, so he wasn't able to afford the VW. We were in a *Black Ford*. 

Next part of the dream took place in a shopping center. He wanted to buy me some lingerie. But I didn't like any of it because it was from a store like Macy's or JC Penny. I saw my old best friend from high school, *Becky*. She was with her older brother and some other guy. I was surprised to see her because I hadn't seen her in years. I went to take a second look to make sure it was her and I slid on the floor and fell. I was excited to see her. *She could have cared less to see me*. 

I got a vision of my past. Eighth grade. All four years of high school. Something changed. Some _thing_ made me mean to Becky. Some _thing_ made me stay friends with the girls I was friends with in the eighth grade. 

*Note:* The girls I was friends with in the eighth grade were really snobby. At least half of them had babies, unwed, before we graduated high school or shortly after we graduated high school. They were into drugs and partying and didn't do well in high school. Becky was the complete opposite, as was I. 

The next scene I was sitting at a cafeteria lunch table with all of my eighth grade friends and on the other side of the table was Becky and all of the other friends I had in high school. I was starting to get it. That _thing_ that had happened, that *changed the past* made Becky act as if I didn't exsist. I was hurt. But I was starting to understand what was going on. Stephanie, my best friend from 4th grade until 8th grade, was sitting on my right. Jessica, my best friend of the same years (me, Jess and Steph were all best friends) was sitting across from me. 

I was starting to remember things. Things I felt like I didn't experience but I knew I did. *I remembered hanging out with these girls in high school* and all of the fantastic times we used to have. But *I also remembered them hating me* and all of the fantastic times I had with Becky and also remembered her hating me. 

We were sitting around talking about memories. The good times we had. 

"I'm so glad that we're all friends. I don't know what I would have done without you girls!" Everyone 'awwed.'

I started telling them about what happened to me, about how I had visions of the past and things were different but then they changed. They all listened intently.

*(*Below is what really happened in real life and I'm explaining it to the girl in my dream about the changes my dream made*)*

"Me, Jess and Courtney were all best friends. Then one day Jessica decided she and Courtney weren't going to be friends with me anymore..." Jessica got a sad look on her face like she didn't believe that could ever happen. 

"Brittany, Stephanie and Ashley C all became best friends." They laughed.

"Alana B, Jasmine and Amanda C all became best friends." They laughed. 

"Ashley M, (and two other girls I can't remember) became best friends." They laughed. 

As we sat together, this large group of girls who have all been best friends for many years, we all sat in disbelief. We didn't understand how we could never all be best friends. We didn't understand how we could all go our seperate ways and just *forget each other*. 


*After thoughts:*

But that's how it really happened. I didn't want to get sucked into the badness of high school drama. I kept to myself. I befriended the new girl. We grew apart. I befriended the other new girl, she drifted away when she got a boyfriend. I befriended an old friend from the 7th grade and also another I'd known since the 4th grade. Eventually we drifted apart as well. I stayed far away from those girls above. I went in and out of different "cliques" in high school trying to find my real friends. Which didn't happen until 2 months before I graduated. I met the best friend I still have. And she wasn't even in my dream at all. 

It wasn't a bad dream. Or a good one really either. It was just a dream that made me thing "what if?" What if I had stayed friends with them. What if I had made the choices they did. What if I stayed friends with them but made the choices I really did and I turned out fine. It was just... I don't even know how to describe it. I think in a way it gave me some closure with those people. It was like one day we were all wicked good friends, then summer vacation came. When we went back to school everyone had changed. They were all still friends, but none of them looked at me. So in my dream I got to tell them what happened. I got to tell them how I felt. But we were still friends in the end. It was nice.

----------


## EmilySian

lot's of detail in your last 2 dreams. I never remember dreams in detail. :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I've actually surprised myself with how well I've been able to remember my dreams. I've come a long way. It just shows how much my DJ has helped me with my recall!

----------


## Twoshadows

> The moral of this dream is "the slightest little decision can change the course of your life."



That sounds like a very interesting complex dream. I like having dreams like that--though I have never had one exactly like this one.

Cool....

----------


## The Cusp

And you said you don't have complicated dreams!  Sounds like some sort of time travel paradox out of some sci-fi.  Things can get confusing with two sets of memories.  Good thing it wasn't painful like the butterfly effect

----------


## meggyfayephotography

My dream actually reminded me of my favorite movie, Frequency. Great movie. Complicated. I suggest you watch it if you haven't yet. 

I had a few dreams last night. I'd say I only remember fragments of them, but normally when I say that, I usually remember a lot more when I start writing them down. So here we go...

Dream 1:

I went to a concert. The seats were all 30 feet or so above the stage. I had front row seats. It was really fun at first. Then I realized how high up we were. The seats were on the floor (they were actual seats with arm rests and backs just on the floor, no chair legs to sit on). My feet were dangling off of the edge of the seating balcony. I started freaking out. All I could picture was myself falling. I started freaking out. My friend came back from where ever it was she went to. I told her I had to move because I was scared. I struggled to get out of the seats. I had to move three seats to the left in order to get to the isle and walk out of the auditorium. I got caught on one of the arms from a chair. I started to get even more scared. I made it to the isle ok. There was a little girl. She threw something and it landed on top of a doorway. The doorway went underground. She stood on the stairs to try and get it but her reach was too short. She got her thing that she threw but got stuck coming back off of the doorway. I went to help her but she pushed herself back to the stairs before she fell. 



*I think I fell back into the dream, because the scene seemed to be the same in some aspects.*


Dream 2:

There was a "Miss Teen...." Something or other contest. A really nice and deserving girl won. A really self-obsorbed and selfish girl lost. The mean girl was trying to prove that the nice girl cheated to win. There was a guy there. He was really cute. And to add to his cuteness, he was really humble and really kind. He was helping the nice girl with something. A lot of other girls were fighting over his attention. We went into a room where my Mother was. The guy turned into Matthew  :smiley: . We were sitting down on a couch looking at pictures on my laptop of my sister, her bf and their two kids. They went to some event and they emailed us pictures. Matthew had the laptop on his lap. He kept kissing my forehead but wouldn't take his eyes off of the monitor. I thought it was cute. Then he went to kiss my forehead and I looked up so he'd kiss my lips. He was thrown off because he was expecting my forehead and I just laughed. "You weren't expecting that, were you?" He said no and smiled.


Dream 3:

This one is somewhat based on today's events. 

I was driving in a car that was dirty on the inside. It reminded me of my friend Katie's car. I had to cash my check from my photoshoot last night but I didn't have time to. I picked up my mother, Jolie (my niece) was there too and someone who I can't remember but I am sensing for some reason it was my old best friend Rachael. Thankfully I had cash on me, a little over $100. I brought my mom to Longhorn's for lunch for her birthday. I remember counting my cash to make sure I had enough money to buy her lunch.

----------


## Man of Shred

Stupid mean girls gotta try and ruin everything haha.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Aww... that's cute, you and Matthew got to be together in peace even though all those other girls were fighting over him

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Lol it was nice to finally have a good dream about our relationship. That's how it really is in real life. He kisses my forehead all the timel It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside just thinking about it  :smiley: 

And the mean girls do have to ruin everything, Ranma, lol. She actually reminded me a lot of my sister, the middle child.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I tried to WILD for an hour and a half last night. I gave up at 12:45am. Every time I just nearly slipped into sleep, I felt my body jerk which woke me up completely. So after about 3 jerks I gave up. I fell asleep in about 15 minutes after that.


Andddd I'm back to the same old dreams...

Dreams of Matthew and I fighting and breaking up all night last night. Was getting kind of redundant to tell you the truth. 

They were triggered by our fight last night. Well, it wasn't really a fight, it was more like him being an asshole. He came home from work in a bad mood and I knew he was in a bad mood before he even got home because we spoke on the phone. So when he got home I was talking to him in a very caring voice, asking him about what happened and trying to make him feel better. And he totally freaked out and took it out on me, "You know why I'm fucking pissed! Because it took me two fucking hours to get home!" So I stopped talking to him because obviously he didn't want me to talk to him. Well, that didn't work either and he got even more pissed at me for not talking to him. Ugh. Guys. I swear I just can't fucking win. If I talk to him, I get yelled at. If I don't talk to him, I get yelled at. So I pretty much cried myself to sleep last night...

Dream 1:

Me and Matthew were in his car driving back home so he could get ready for work. We got in this huge fight. I told him that I could move back home, my stuff would be all out by the time he got home from work.He didn't believe me. He asked me what time I'd be home at and I told him that I didn't know it depended how long it took me to get all of my shit out of his house. 



Dream 2:

My parents moved to a new house. My mom was thrilled. 

There were these... things, tiny creatures... in their backyard. They were the size of pennies. They had little suction cups on the bottoms of them. One end could be attatched to your hair and the other end attatched to your knuckles. 

They were supposed to help like curl your hair or something. But if you pissed them off they suctioned harder to your knuckles and left a big red mark on your hand for days. 

I had them on my hands and I kept pissing them off. I thought it was funny. They suctioned harder to my hands. Some of them came off before others. They really did leave a red mark on your knuckles. I still thought it was funny. They didn't really harm you anyway.

So, my mom had a kiddie pool out in the yard for my nieces, her granddaughters. Because this was her first house, the first time she ever owned property, she felt like she was free to do what she wanted in her yard. So she got naked and sat in the pool. I laughed. My dad asked what my mother was doing and I told him that she was naked. He didn't find it funny like I did, but he wasn't really bothered by it either. He did have a negative reaction to it, though.

Next thing I knew she was inside, clothed. She made brownies with a chocolate glaze on them. I went to bring one to Matthew, and I couldn't find him anywhere. I went outside. 

Will Smith, the young Will Smith like from The Fresh Prince of Bell Air, was outside with a basketball. He was trying to make a pass at me and I was going to let him. Then Matthew came walking over. He must have seen because he wasn't happy. I told him that we were going to the movies and I wanted him to go. He didn't say anything. 

I went in my bedroom to get ready and when I was done I couldn't find him anywhere. I tried to call him on my cell phone, I pressed his speed dial number but somehow it got deleted from my phone. So I tried to dial his cell number but I kept dialing my best friend Alicia's number instead. So I really concentrated and I finally got the number right. He was down the street playing basketball. He was mad at me and we were fighting again. He hung up on me. I called him back and started yelling at him for hanging up on me. 







Thankfully, Matthew was out of his pissy mood this morning. I'm sure he'll be coming home in another pissy mood, though, because he's been working really long hours and doing a lot of work in those long hours as well. I mean I know it's no reason for him to take it out on me, but there's nothing I can do about it. Like I said, if I talk to him I get yelled at, if I don't talk to him I get yelled at. So if he talks to me first, fine. If not then fuck him.  ::o:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Ok so I really wanted to write more about my WILD attempt last night. It was the closest I've gotten to actually succeeding. 

My body was very relaxed. My mind was focused. I know you're supposed to focus on just one thing but my mind wouldnt allow me to concentrate _that_ much. 

So I was focusing on things such as going on a *slip and slide then flying when at the end of it*. I was picturing *different DV members* in as much detail as I knew about them such as *TS*, *Ranma*, *Oneironaught*, *AdamA* and *Neavo* (I chose to think about them because I've seen enough pictures to really recognize them in a dream). I thought about *being at a tropical island*. I thought about *horseback riding* and the horse galloping through a feild. I could feel the air rushing through my hair. 

I was so relaxed it all seemed to be getting more realistic. The horseback riding seemed the most realistic to me. I felt I was getting close. 

Then everytime I felt I was about to slip away into a dream, my body jerked and pulled me back into the waking world. The first time it happened it was a pretty big jerk. I startled myself and I felt my heart fluttering. I rolled over and faced Matthew's back. The second time it happened it wasn't as harsh but I think I may have punched him in the back  ::o: . *cough*that's what he gets*cough*. What? I mean I love him...?

So I decided to roll back over, again, so if it happened again I wouldn't hit him. I think I may have jerked one more time, but I can't really remember. But I do remember knowing I went to bed at 11:25pm and started my WILD attempt then. I looked at the clock at 12:45am and decided to give up, again... 

This was my third WILD attempt and I just seem to be having no success. The only good thing I get out of it is that I'm reallyyyyyy relaxed by the time I give up which makes it easy for me to just fall asleep...

Ugh. It's frusterating.

----------


## Twoshadows

Good for you for trying to WILD. It sounds like you were doing all right. Just keep trying.

And I hope all of us show up for you when you're successful.... ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

So it sounds like I'm on the right track then? Because I feel like I'm doing it wrong or something... doing something wrong.

----------


## EmilySian

Wow it would be so kl to have a dream with Will Smith in it!  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Wow it would be so kl to have a dream with Will Smith in it!



Haha this was my second dream with him in it. The first one he was the age he is in real life now. And we were dating for some scientific study... it was weird. Funny thing is I find him attractive but I don't go out of my way to look for him in movies and I never watch The Fresh Prince of Bel Air.

----------


## Oneironaught

I've had an LD with Will Smith in the non-lucid section (though it also contained naked guys so, we won't be discussing that dream any further).

Alright, let me help you out a little bit, Meggy. First of all, WILD is all about timing. The least successful way to WILD is to try at the beginning of the night's sleep. You'll have far better luck if you combine it with the WBTB (wake, back to bed) method. And, for some people, a midday nap because it's contrary to the "normal" sleeping pattern.

Try waking somewhere around 5-6 hours after you go to sleep. Stay awake and conscious for around 15-45 minutes, THEN try your WILD. You want to time your awakening so it coincides with a dream period (REM). That way, when you reenter sleep, you'll already be at the threshold of REM.

It will take some practice to figure out the best time for you to awaken for this but, believe me, you'll find it much more profitable that way. I wake at around 5 1/4 hours to 5 1/2 hours after going to sleep. I use my alarm clock to do so. I'll then watch TV for a few minutes, log on to DV, write down dreams, whatever it takes to "be awake" for while.

I'll admit that it's sometimes hard to get myself to commit to being awake when I'd much rather be asleep but, even if the WILD attempt fails, I set myself up for a possible DILD.

Good luck and keep practicing.

----------


## Man of Shred

Yeah i get that a lot too with the WILD. The other night (i forgot to write in my DJ) i was entering a dreams. but there was something i didn't like about it and i jerked awake.

 I really like the feeling of the heavy blanket whena  WILD starts. it's very comfy.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Thanks for the tips GH.

----------


## Twoshadows

Yes--I totally agree with GH. Good advice....






> but, even if the WILD attempt fails, I set myself up for a possible DILD.



And this is so true. I have tried to WILD several times and ended up with a DILD instead. So give it a try and whether you WILD or DILD, you still get the LD.  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

So I was reading Neavo's DJ and it triggered a memory of the only dream I can recall from last night:

Dream:

I was working full time at Walmart. I really enjoyed it. My employers really enjoyed me working there. I was also working full time back at my old restaurant where I did my internship as a chef. I really enjoyed working there again too. My employers really enjoyed me working there as well and REALLY didn't want me to quit. Matthew and I were sitting in the kitchen talking to the executive chef about how I'm a full-time night student and how I'm working at Walmart full time as well and that I wouldn't be able to work at the restaurant. The executive chef was saying that he really didn't want to lose me as an employee again and I responded and said that I really didn't want to quit. Matthew asked how I was supposed to find time to do my homework and the Anthony, the ASSHOLE kitchen manager, said that I would walk my ass into the break room and do it there. I said that I planned on doing my homework on my work breaks at both jobs. Everyone was happy. I knew Matthew would be so proud of me for working two jobs and going to school. The last thing I remember was running around Walmart trying to get work done while in my Chef uniform and thinking about my schedules. How would the restaurant and Walmart know what to schedule me for each job? They didn't even care to ask what my school schedule was. How was I supposed to know what time I would be going to what job next? I was confused but I was happy!

----------


## EmilySian

:smiley: I always seem to have dreams relating to school. It really annoys me!

----------


## NeAvO

Glad to be of dream journal service  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Another school related dream. The school dreams have caught up to me ever since I said something about people having them a lot... This one seemed very realistic though.

Dream:

Matthew and I decided it would be a good idea if I lived in the dorms for a little while. At first I thought it would be a good idea but then when I realized that Matthew wouldn't be living with me, I got incredibly sad. He reassured me that everything would be ok. 

So, I got to my dorm and started moving things in. The rooms were so run down and shitty looking! I was so sad! I missed Matthew, my bedroom was a dump and the bathrooms were filthy. My roomate had already started moving her things in but she wasn't in the room at that point. Each room had it's own private bathroom. I looked in the bathroom again and there was one shower stall with two toilets. There was a toilet outside of the shower stall and a toilet inside of the shower stall. It was a little weird. 

I couldn't take living away from Matthew so I talked to him and we decided that maybe me living in the dorms was a bad idea. So I made the decision to move back home. 


*At this point the dream merged with another dream. I'm not sure if I woke up and fell back into the same dream scenario or if the scene of the dream just shifted.*

I was still living in the dorms. My bedroom was different and we no longer had our own private bathrooms. I had bunkbeds in my bedroom and I had the bottom bunk. 

I believe I was working. I came home really late, about 2am. I was running late, I was supposed to be back home at my dorm around 10pm. Matthew usually slept over in my dorm. That night he was supposed to be there but because I was home so late from work he stayed home. 

My bedroom was right down the hall and just around the corner from the men's bathroom. Just as I was about to turn the corner to the hall my bedroom was on, I caught a glimpse of what was going on in the men's bathroom. 

I saw two or three dead bodies lying on the bathroom floor with the light on. There was blood all over the floor. No one was around, I think I was the first person to see them. I quickly turned the corner and flattened myself against the wall. I peeked my head around the corner to make sure what I saw was true. And it was. I had never felt so scared in my life! 

I ran to my bedroom to see if Matthew asleep in my bed. He wasn't. I called his cell phone and he was at home sleeping. I woke him up. I asked him if he had been to my dorm at all tonight and he said no and asked me why. I told him I'd tell him about it when I got there, I couldn't sleep at the dorms tonight. 

It was suddenly morning. Everyone was moving out. Cops were everywhere and the dorms were crazy. Everyone was packing quickly and dragging luggage all over the place. I was all packed. I had someone in my car with me, I think it was my roomate, and she was a parapelegic. 

We were both sitting in the passagers seat. I was trying to put my shoes on. I managed to get one shoe on and then my car started moving. It was winter now. My car would not stop rolling no matter what I did. I put the car in park. It rolled. I put the car in park and pulled the emergency break. It rolled. I put the car in park, pulled the emergency break and shut the car off. It rolled. So I decided to drive the car, with one shoe off still, to a spot where it wouldn't roll. All I wanted to do was put my other shoe on! I managed to park it on a spot of gravel. Great! It stopped rolling. I got out of the car to put my other shoe on and just as I was starting to place my foot in the shoe a car without a driver came barreling over to me. 

"What the fuck!" I thought. "I just want to put my damn shoe on!" I yelled. The car that rolled over to me was having the same icy problem my car was having too. Some guy came running after it and yelled "Just hold on to it! Just hold on to it! I'll be right there!" So I pushed the car up as far as I could onto the gravel and tried to hold it there as long as I could. I remember my shoe-less foot being the foot that was in the snow. Figured, right? 

Then I woke up. 




I had another dream, a FA but it's very censored. Sorry. I have no problem sharing so if you want to know send me a message and I'll tell you the dream. But it's just not appropriate to post on here.

----------


## EmilySian

errr what a gruesome dream with the dead bodies!! Like a nightmare....... ::o:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

It really was like a nightmare until I couldn't get my shoe on then it was just ridiculous! lol

----------


## Oneironaught

> I always seem to have dreams relating to school. It really annoys me!



My school dreams are always frustrating. I'm always lost between classes, either not knowing what my next class is, not knowing what my locker combo is, or both. It's always a near-panic situation.

I can only remember ever having one school dream in which I became lucid and it was a true WILD so I was lucid from the onset and there was no frustration at all.

----------


## The Cusp

Finally, some dead bodies!  Change of pace from all the relationship stuff.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Haha I had a dream about dead bodies before! Remember, they were floating in the water but no one could see them! But I really do agree 100% with you Cusp, it was a very nice break from a relationship dream. 

As for my dream recall from last night. Totally shitty. I don't remember having one single dream until about 7:15am. And that was only about 10 minutes worth of sleeping. 

I've finally given up with trying to WILD. Given up completely. I woke up at 4:15AM to go pee. I came back to bed and laid there for a few minutes. Then I decided I would try to WILD again, taking GH's advice and try it after I'd been sleep for a while. Yeah, shittiest attempt yet. I gave up after an hour because I just couldn't fall asleep. After I gave up, my body was just so restless and awake that I didn't fall back asleep until 7:15am. It makes me want to punch babies! 

And as for the dream, all I can remember is hiding from my sister. But not in a playful way...

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> as for the dream, all I can remember is hiding from my sister. But not in a playful way...



... The first thing I can think of is a Freddy movie or something scary like that. But still, it's not another relationship dream.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> ... The first thing I can think of is a Freddy movie or something scary like that. But still, it's not another relationship dream.



Lol I dont remember it as being scary at all. I think after a few minutes of trying to hide, I got bored and just gave up because I didn't care. (Oh! Like my WILD attempts!)


And this is totally off subject to dreaming completely but I just HAD to share how *STUPID* people in my state are:

MANCHESTER, N.H. -- A man was arrested Saturday and charged with robbing a bank while disguised as a tree.

Police said surveillance images showed that James Coldwell, 49, tried to disguise himself as a tree during a robbery attempt. Police said Coldwell used tape to put branches on his body in an effort to hide his identity.

The robbery happened at a Citizens Bank on Elm Street around 9 a.m., when the bank first opened, police said. The suspect demanded cash from a teller and walked out. Witnesses said it happened very fast.

No one was hurt in the incident, and no weapon was shown.

A police K-9 unit was brought in to search the area, but the suspect was not located until around 11:30 p.m. Saturday at his home on Lowell Street in Manchester, police said.

Officials said an anonymous tip from a News 9 viewer who saw the surveillance photos on television helped lead them to Coldwell.

----------


## Oneironaught

> MANCHESTER, N.H. -- A man was arrested Saturday and charged with robbing a bank while disguised as a tree.
> 
> Police said surveillance images showed that James Coldwell, 49, tried to disguise himself as a tree during a robbery attempt. Police said Coldwell used tape to put branches on his body in an effort to hide his identity.
> 
> The robbery happened at a Citizens Bank on Elm Street around 9 a.m., when the bank first opened, police said. The suspect demanded cash from a teller and walked out. Witnesses said it happened very fast.
> 
> No one was hurt in the incident, and no weapon was shown.
> 
> A police K-9 unit was brought in to search the area, but the suspect was not located until around 11:30 p.m. Saturday at his home on Lowell Street in Manchester, police said.
> ...



This just in:

The *Elm* Street *branch* of Citizens Bank was held up today by a tree, leaving workers *pining* for answers. Luckily, the teller was able to snag a *limb*, allowing investigators to count the *age rings* and give a definite species and age of the perp.

According to witnesses, who are admittedly going out on a *limb* here, the criminal stormed in *barking* orders and making an *ash* of himself. He advised the teller that he *wood knot* harm her if she didn't go against the *grain*. The customers were instructed to line up, *2x4*, near the first *table he saw*. One female tried to escape but he *cedar* and *hedged* her *foliage*.

The surveillance video is *grainy* at best and shows the perp *lumbering* over the heavy bags of loot as he was trying to *leave*. The suspect is described as having a *mahogany* complexion and lightly veiled on Spanish moss. He was last seen driving away in a *cherry* 1936 Ford *Woody*, looking *board* as can be. Given how *poplar* the Woody once was, we expect this *deciduous* mastermind to be *pruned* in no time.

Investigators are hoping to get to the *root* of the problem as soon as they can piece together the *splintered* evidence (which has already been *logged*) in this case now dubbed: "*spruce* on the loose".

This has been *Corky Mc.Rosewood* reporting live from *Evergreen* County.

Sorry, I couldn't resist being so childish.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Hahaha I'm glad you understand the stupidity of the situation! That put a huge smile on my face, thanks GH! lol

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hello!!! C'est moi!! Ahhh I've missed reading journals. (Almost) back now.  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Mes, it'll be good to have you back when you return today! 


Not feeling well. Want to go back to bed. Had a dream during the night, remembered it until I went back to sleep. Had a few odd dreams when I went back to sleep after Matthew left for work:

-Something to do with a party. Chyenne and Van from the show Reba were there. They had a friend there too who was having a bachelor's party. The friend suggested they bring money. Van said no not to bring money. Chyenne said she wanted hotdogs then Van got excited and said that they would bring hotdogs because he loves hotdogs. 

-I saw a magazine clipping of my old best friend for "businesswoman of the year" or something like that. Then I thought to myself something about how she must have had a really good life before she screwed it up and had two kids.

-My roomate from SNHU told me she had a job interview as a lifeguard for the campus indoor pool. 


My tummy hurts. I'm going to work and coming home to go to sleep.  :Sad:

----------


## The Cusp

> Then I thought to myself something about how she must have had a really good life before she screwed it up and had two kids.
> 
> My tummy hurts. I'm going to work and coming home to go to sleep.



Hmmmmm....   There isn't any chance you might be, you know... is there?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

No it was because I was hungry. And if I am, I'm going to my doctor on Monday anyway... we'll see. But I don't think I am.

----------


## EmilySian

ooo that's creepy. A dream about dead bodies that noone else could see. Sounds like something out of a horror movie! Like in sixth sense!  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Blah. Rough night. 

Dream 1:

Matthew came home from work. He was ignoring me and started playing video games in the other room. I was upset because I wanted to spend time with him and all he ever does is play video games. I got mad and yelled "ALL YOU EVER DO IS PLAY YOUR STUPID VIDEO GAMES!" And with a remote from the living room, I turned off the tv in the bedroom to piss him off. 

There was another person there I was venting to, a female, but I don't know who it was. Could have been my mum.

Dream 2:

I was at a private boarding school. There was a midget with me, like a really short dwarf midget. We were hiding from someone and also trying to gather information about the person we were hiding from. It was lunch time. We ran to the building where they did the laundry. I lost the midget. I then saw him run into an open dryer. The person who ran the laundry place left for lunch herself. I had a whopper from Burger King. I wanted no tomato, no onions and add cheese. All I got was the no onions. I ate it really fast. I remember the bottom bun being really soggy and greasy. Its making me nausous just thinking about it. It made me never want to eat any type of burger again. 

The recess bell rang. Me and my midget ran outside with all of the other kids hoping we wouldn't be noticed. We had a german shepard following us. We ran around the running track, hoping to find our way out of there. We went in a circle because the midget thought he knew where he was going. Some kids noticed us and they laughed when they saw us return to where we started. Then all of a sudden the dog turned into a gigantic purple VW Microbus and was following us around, kind of like Herbie the VW Bug in all of the Herbie movies. Never once did I think that the bus wouldn't make us obvious as to where we were. I led the way. Instead of turning right with the running track, we went straight onto a dirt path. 

I woke up.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I actually had a really good night's sleep last night and went to bed with a smile on my face and a happy heart. But vivid dreams lately seem few and far between. 

I kept falling in and out of the same dream but the the scene shifted a bit for each one.

Dream 1:

I was at the grocery store with my mom. We were hungry. There were having a werid buffet thing. I got here some food. She was sitting on a metal bar over by the refrigerated section. The bar was dirty. I remember putting this really weird food on her plate. It was like spinach and bacon. But the bacon was all in really long strips and it was pretty uncooked. I gave her the plate and her fork was laying on the dirty metal and I said "Ew! It's dirty! You can't use that!" Because she was going to. I went and got my plate of food.

Dream 2:

I was driving in my car, which was now an SUV. It resembled my best friend's mother's old SUV, a blue Ford Explorer. The only SUV I'd ever own is a VW Toureg. I was eating my food that I got (from the previous dream), talking to Matthew on my cell phone and driving out of a building parking lot. It was a circular driveway, a really large one. One way driving on each side. The guy on the opposite side of the road let me go before him and I thanked him. I was telling Matthew about the food and told him to meet me so he could get some. 

Dream 3:

Matthew met me to get food. It was now like a high school reunion for me. There were a bunch of people I went to high school with, I think one of them was throwing a party. All of the snobby people were there mainly, the ones who always thought they were so much better than everyone else. Matthew and I were going down the buffet line getting our food. None of them recogninzed me. I was not friends with them in high school. They were all really shocked to find out it was me and that I had this amazing boyfriend and a nice (only in the dream) car and a great career. I remember thinking to myself how much better than them I am now. And I laughed inside to myself. 



I think I had another dream before this one, earlier in the night. But I was so tired and comfy that I just forgot it. Once my sleep pattern and stress level goes down, things should go back to normal.

----------


## EmilySian

That private school dream is really weird! I have loads of dreams that are really weird and don;t make sense...... :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

A buffet now! Still hungry?  What did you have for dinner, those were all about food.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Haha I had cheese ravioli for dinner! And a rather big salad as a late lunch...

Emily- that private school dream was SO weird! Between the midget, the midget running into a dryer and then the car following me around with no one driving it... geez lol

----------


## Mes Tarrant

meggy!  ::D: 

Have you tried using Matthew as a dreamsign? Like, doing a nose RC every time you see him in real life (done discretely of course :p )?

Haha oh man... you gotta feel sorry for those snobs from high school. I mean they had their best years as teenagers while the rest of us have our entire adult lives to rule the world.  :wink2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

My adopter says that Matthew isn't a good DS because it isn't something unusual. I thought he would be a good DS but the way he described it, can't remember exactly what he said because I'm really tired, but he made a really good point. So now I'm looking for odd things to do RCs with, like my bedroom light switch. When I turn the light on, there's a delay before the light actually turns on... it used to work fine but Matthew's brother is "trying to be efficient" and put the energy bulbs in all of the light fixtures in the entire house and the watts are too much for our fixture... 


And those girls... ugh, they're still just as snobby! I can't wait until my 10 year high school reunion so I can throw my success in all of their faces! Is that bad? I mean I wont be cruel, just brag casually lol.

----------


## Man of Shred

Spinach and bacon? interesting combo ::rolleyes::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

yeah you're telling me, it was so weird!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I'd have to disagree with your adopter. For instance, doing a RC in my bedroom is important for me because I often times have FAs in my bedroom. I used to dream about the bathroom often and doing RCs there in real life helped tremendously. I don't see a reason why you wouldn't give it a shot. Besides, we usually dream about _usual_ things rather than unusual, right?

----------


## The Cusp

AAAAAAHHHHH!!!! Run! It's the Terminator!

Oh no, wait, it's just meggyfayephotography with a new avatar pic.  I like it, you look so full of attitude.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Holy crap is all I have to say... 

Dreams 1, 2, and 3 seem to merge together as if they were all the same dream but the scene just shifted. But I'm writing them as seperate dreams.

Dream 1:

I was in the bathtub with my sister (the one I despise). She was really sick, she kept falling asleep as if she were terminally ill (but she was just REALLY sick, not dying). Then blood started to appear in the bath water. I pulled the plug in the tub and told my sister we had to get out. She asked me why. "Because I, um, got my period and I have to change the water." She passed out again from being sick and I had to have my mom help me drag her out. I got dressed and sprayed the entire tub down with Comet and started scrubbing to make sure there were not germs. 


Dream 2:

I was sitting on the front porch with my parents. This guy drove by in his car. My dad said, "Is that Eric?" As he drove around the block again my dad realized that it was who he thought it was, and he waved to him knowingly. And Eric waved back. He stopped his car. "Oh my God, is that Eric Horne?!" I shouted. It was and I ran off of the porch to go talk to him. I remember thinking to myself that I had the biggest crush on him in high school for years. (In my Web Design 2 class he told me he "liked my frames" on the webpage I was making. I think that was the only time he had ever talked to me.)


Dream 3:

Me and Matthew were at my parent's house and we were all in the living room. It was night time. We were deciding on a movie to watch. My parents, for some reason, had a bed in the living room. Me and Matthew were sitting up on the bed, covered up, with our legs streched out. He started to get a little frisky. We kept giggling and fooling around and trying not to make it obvious that I was giving him a hand job under the blankets. We decided to tell my parents we were tired and we were going to go home. 


Dream 4:

This was a FA.

I woke up because I had to pee. I got up out of bed and opened the door trying not to wake Matthew up. In the hallway, Matthew's niece and newphew's bedroom door was open. Their computer was on but they werent here. I remember thinking "Matthew's going to be pissed about that!" I went down the stairs. I looked to my left. Matthew's brother and his gf were sleeping on the couch, with one's head at either side and their feet meeting in the middle. They were covered up with a tan fleece blanket. The living room was TRASHED. Again. I turned to the right at the end of the stairs which brings you into the office. I had to step over a large... thing that was rolled up, nearly tripping and nearly missing it. The bathroom light was left on. Again. I went in the bathroom and that, too, was TRASHED. The shower head was completely torn out of the wall and water was spraying everywhere! As I sat there and peed I first thought "Matthew is going to be SOOOOO fucking pissed!" Then I thought "This doesn't feel right..." And I woke myself up.



*Between dreams 4 and 5, I was up for a little while. Matthew's alarm went off at 5am, then the snooze at 5:15am and 5:30am until he finally got up for work. Normally I wake up completely when this happens, but I was so tired that I pretty much remained more asleep than awake. He came upstairs just before 6am and gave me a kiss goodbye. At this point, I woke up fully and wished him a happy anniversary.  Then I got comfy and went back to sleep in hopes of having a nice LD. I had had a successful night with dreams thus far and knew I could manage an LD if I really tried.* 


Dream 5:

This started out, again, as another FA. THANK GOD!

I woke up and it was still dark outside. Matthew had left for work. I got up out of bed. "This doesn't seem right." I thought to myself. 

"I'M DREAMING! I'M DREAMING! I'M DREAMING!" I yelled over and over again. And I mean, I really yelled it! Loud and clear! I had never felt so lucid and so in control in a dream before! 

I thought to myself, I know I'm really dreaming and I'm really in control now so let's try flying outside throught the ceiling! I immediately took off and flew outside. It didn't feel right so I flew back inside, I felt like my vision was still inside but my body was outside. Let's try it again! So I took off again and flew through the ceiling. SUCCESS! 

"Wait! If I'm really in control then I can summon someone. Someone I'd never really meet in real life!" I flew back into my bedroom. I thought about it for a minute. ADAM BRODY! I walked into the hallway and stopped. I thought to myself, this is my dream, I can do whatever it is I want to without feeling ashamed. I thought about Adam Brody being there and he walked up the stairs. I pushed him up against the wall and we started making out. Eventually we ended up with our clothes off... still in the hallway... having sex. And it was great. 

The dream faded and I woke up. Or I just don't remember any more. Don't know. But talk about making use of being lucid! That was a huge success for me! I really had never felt so in control before. I think this was my first REAL lucid dream. I never felt in control before. GOD IT WAS SO AMAZING! 


Dream 6:

This is just a short dream. Me and Matthew were sitting at his laptop and he was trying to write in his DJ that he just started (he doesn't really have one though). For some reason he kept searching google to see if he could find anything that might spark a memory of a dream. I kept telling him that he's not going to be successful that way. But he didn't listen.


Dream 7:

This one was also based at my parent's house. We were playing some sort of game. My parent's werent in it thought. It was me, my sister Lisa, her bf's friend Josh, this guy Rawson I know from school and possibly another person but I can't remember. It was some sort of mystery game. We had character's assigned to us and we had to dress like them. There was a man who would disguise his voice and call us with hints to the clues we had to find. At one point it seemed like we were playing Scooby-Doo. Rawson said "Do we have to talk like them too?" And he jokingly started talking like Scooby then I responded by talking like Shaggy. Everyone laughed. The dream starts to get a little fuzzy here... I remember I went outside I think to smoke a cigarette. It was winter time and there was a ton of snow on the ground. I think it was snowing out too. A few moments later everyone came outside too. Rawson came over to ask if I was ok. Then something happened, something drove by the house (that had nothing to do with the game) and everyone was like in awe with it and they were ignoring me and didn't care that I was hurt by (what, I don't remember). I started trekking up the street. Once Rawson realized I was gone, he came after me. He was holding me while I cried. He showed a lot of compassion to figure out what was wrong with me. Something happened and he lost focus and wandered off towards my parent's back yard fence. I yelled his name and he held his finger up in saying hold on a minute. I rolled my eyes and started walking down the street again. 




Like I said, HOLY CRAP! I had so many dreams! And even A LUCID DREAM! After having all of these dreams, I totally thought of you, Mes because I used my previous FA as a DS to become LUCID! I didn't do a RC though because when I realized I was dreaming I could just feel it. It didn't feel like waking life. I just knew. It was just an absolutely spectacular night! And I can't believe I remembered that many dreams!

----------


## The Cusp

That is a ton of dreams.  Do you take notes during the night?  I'd never remember that many without notes.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

i never take notes. last night i wish i did at one point but i didnt have any paper around. but luckily i remembered them just as well.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

::banana::  ::bowdown::  :Clap:  ::goodjob::  ::drink:: 

CONGRATS!!!! That's great. Maybe you could post a link to that thread too? Seems to be taking DV by storm. Wow that's just terrific, and congrats on such good summoning skills!! If I were to summon a celeb... at this point it might be Clive Owen. Oooh the manliness.

I woke up about 4 times last night due to autosuggestion gone right, had tons of dreams, but wasn't lucid I don't think.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Thanks Mes! 

Here's the link to the "non-technique" that I combined with a WBTB that incuded a very successful LD:


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...t=39389&page=2

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...What a night full of dreams.

And great job on the Lucid Dream!! Sounds like you had great control. 

Awesome.... 

(And it also sounds like you had a lot of fun....:p)

Yay, Meg.... :smiley: .


I'm also interested in that technique...but that link doesn't work for me. Is it just me?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

THANKS TS! And the link works now...

----------


## Oneironaught

> Dream 1:
> 
> I was in the bathtub with my sister...
> 
> Then blood started to appear in the bath water. I pulled the plug in the tub and told my sister we had to get out. She asked me why. "Because I, um, got my period and I have to change the water."



* Hahahahahahahahahaha.* 

* Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha... ha. * 

 ::happyme::   ::rolllaugh::   ::lmao::  
*That's for laughing at my stupid naked man dream* :p





> Dream 5:
> 
> "Wait! If I'm really in control then I can summon someone. Someone I'd never really meet in real life!" I flew back into my bedroom. I thought about it for a minute. ADAM BRODY!



Ah, you could so easily have summoned a DV member and completed the lucid task this month. You'll get it soon so it doesn't matter.





> Like I said, HOLY CRAP! I had so many dreams! And even A LUCID DREAM! After having all of these dreams, I totally thought of you, Mes because I used my previous FA as a DS to become LUCID! I didn't do a RC though because when I realized I was dreaming I could just feel it. It didn't feel like waking life. I just knew. It was just an absolutely spectacular night! And I can't believe I remembered that many dreams!



I could tell how excited you were. Congratulations: a nice solid lucid and recall of 7 dreams! Can't ask for much more than that.

Damn, _every_ one's having good recall it seems like. I had decent recall too last night, plus a short lucid segment myself. But I haven't remembered 7 dreams in a long time.

Keep up the good work  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

damn what a dream. I'm so jealous of everyones lucidity lately.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> *That's for laughing at my stupid naked man dream* :p



touche...

Ranma... if i were you i'd be jealous of adam brody  :wink2:

----------


## Man of Shred

> touche...
> 
> Ranma... if i were you i'd be jealous of adam brody



 You are a sharp gal. you're right i would love nothing more than to ravish you in a dream. But first i would have to do something about that brody guy:p.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> You are a sharp gal. you're right i would love nothing more than to ravish you in a dream. But first i would have to do something about that brody guy:p.



I promise next time I'm lucid I'll try my hardest to make you appear so I can have a censored dream with you :p


As for last night... My first dream I'd like to forget...

Dream 1:

Someone raped my 5 (4 at the time) year old niece. She got pregnant by it. And she kept having these weird feelings. But obviously being 5 she didn't know what being in labor was, she couldn't understand the concept of a pregnancy. We kept rushing her to the hospital because she would yell in pain and grab her stomach. She didn't have a pregnant stomach though... I kept asking how it was possible for her to become pregnant because she was far too young and she wasn't nearly close to even getting her period. 

The entire dream was very nitemare-ish. She, her sister and her parent's have recently moved out to Pennsylvania so her father can go to college. They're about 10 hours away. I just want to hold my baby. That dream was by far the most disturbing dream I have ever had... 


Dream 2:

You know, I remembered it about 50 minutes ago. But now I can't remember it. The first dream was just drilled into my head so much it was all I could think about... *sighs*  :Sad: 

Hopefully I'll remember later...

----------


## The Cusp

Well that was unpleasant.

----------


## EmilySian

What an unpleasant dream! I have only ever had a dream with rape in it once, and it was horrible!

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay...you want to hear weird?   ::shock::   A couple of days ago I dreamed (but didn't record) that my neice was having a baby. I was there for the delivery. I remember thinking that she was way too young to take care of the baby--so I would probably have to help. How strange that we would both have that unusual and very similar dream.  :Eek:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

And strange that you (meggy) and I would remember the same number of dreams *again*!  :wink2:  We're all on the same wavelength around here.

----------


## Man of Shred

except for me Mes. lol.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Aw you can join us ranma  :wink2: 

And this marks post 777, which I should have had on my bday (7-7-07) but OH WELL, opportunity missed.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> And this marks post 777



Glad I could be of service my dear!






> except for me Mes. lol.



You and I are on the same wavelength, just on a different page  ::smitten:: 






> And strange that you (meggy) and I would remember the same number of dreams *again*!  We're all on the same wavelength around here.



Like I said on your page... 

GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE!






> Okay...you want to hear weird?    A couple of days ago I dreamed (but didn't record) that my neice was having a baby. I was there for the delivery. I remember thinking that she was way too young to take care of the baby--so I would probably have to help. How strange that we would both have that unusual and very similar dream.



That is a really weird dream. And like I said to Mes...

GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE!







> What an unpleasant dream! I have only ever had a dream with rape in it once, and it was horrible!







> Well that was unpleasant.




It was very unpleasant. I couldn't stop thinking about it all day. Luckily I didnt see the rape part. It was months later when she was giving birth... 


The whole thing just makes me feel sick inside even though I know the pregnancy part was so unrealistic.

----------


## Oneironaught

> GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE!



...and fools seldom differ.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> ...and fools seldom differ.



 ::o:

----------


## Oneironaught

> 



It's only a joke  ::rolleyes:: 

Do you really think I'm man enough to actually tell three women that they are fools. That would be the most foolish thing I've ever done. Talk about cat scratch fever. Ouch.

What I _meant_ to say was that you three ladies are doing well with all of your "cool dreams" and "fancy lucids"  ::mrgreen:: 

*runs for his life from a gang of lucid estrogen*

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> *runs for his life from a gang of lucid estrogen*



coward! run you fool, run! 

lol you know i love ya!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I got the bed all to myself last night. I wanted to have an LD so badly so I can work on the task of the the month. I really wanted to summon a DV member. No such luck. Maybe tonight though. 

I did have a bunch of dreams on the other hand. Unfortunately, I tried to keep my mind blank for an LD and ended up only remember two of the dreams.


Dream 1:

Matthew came to get me while on his rest up in Portland, ME. We had a great time. Then it came time for him to go back to work and I had to go home. But I had no way of getting home! I couldn't drive his car because it's a standard and Portland is an hour drive away from home. Matthew just kept telling me to drive home. But he wasn't understanding that I couldn't drive home because I didn't have a vehicle to drive home with! 


Dream 2:

I had gotten into some really big fight with everyone. I wasn't living with Matthew but we were still togethre and my parents didn't want me living with them either. I remember something about having to go into hiding. Thats why we were fighting because no one wanted me hiding in their house. 

I packed as much as I could in as few bags as possible. I remember gathering my camera equipment and I was finding new equipment that I never knew I had (and don't have in real life). There were extra flashes on stands, there was even some sort of live action camera stuff. So I gathered it all. Clothes, toothbrush, shower stuff, everything. 

My sister was telling my niece that I was going to be living in my car. My mom asked me if I wanted her to give me the list of photographer internships. I said no. She asked me again and I yelled at her that I had already said no. 

I didn't want to find a job around here because I wanted to travel the country. And I kept thinking about how I only had a quarter tank of gas left and no money. Hahaha. But I still had my heart set on traveling...

Matthew didn't really seem too concerned. At one point he looked really sad and looked as if he were about to tell me I could live with him. But he never did. 

I was standing on my parent's front porch making sure I had everything together to put in my car. Then I woke up.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Cusp's DJ entry triggered another dream:

My future brother-in-law (who was in the form of my father) was trying to mop the kitchen floor. I kept telling him it wasn't worth it because it's just going to get dirty 5 minutes after he's done. 

He didn't even sweep the floor first. And he was just using water, no cleaning chemicals. As I was watching his lazy efforts to clean the floor, I felt myself getting mad. 

I got up out of my seat and snatched the mop from him and started mopping the floor correctly. It was as if that's what he wanted the whole time.

----------


## The Cusp

lol, that's a trick us guys have.  If you do something badly enough the first time, you'll never get asked to do it again.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

hahaha... NOT FUNNY CUSP! NOT FUNNY!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I had two dreams last night. 

The first one I only remember bits and peices of because the second one was really scary.

Dream 1:

It was all about me and *Ranma*.
We were talking a lot and getting to know each other. 
I remember holding hands outside and walking together. Leaning against him. 

I remember waking up feeling very happy. I was overwhelmed with satisfaction. I wish I could have remembered more.


Dream 2:

I was at school. But it was the form of my high school in the town of my college. Class had just gotten out. *Ranma* was in this one as well. But in the form of a classmate. I knew it was supposed to be him because my personal feelings for him and the way we were acting towards each other made it obvious that it was supposed to be him.

So me, Ranma, Krystal and Jason left school and were going to grab some lunch. I said I had a dr.s appointment at 3:15pm. I looked at the clock and it was like 2pm so I was fine. (I subconciously did a RC, not realizing it was a RC) I looked at the clock again and it was already 3:19pm! Shit! I'm so late! So we drove to my dr.s. 

Then the mood of the dream changed. They were no longer my friends. They were different people altogether. We turned down the street of my dr.'s office. 

"Oh! That's the building right there! - No, that's not it. It's the next one. Wait, where are you going? You went right past it..."

No one was saying anything. The street was completely different. (In RL my dr.'s office is the only large brick office building around) In my dream there were tons and tons of large brick buildings of all sizes. I knew it wasn't right. I even thought in my dream that it shouldn't be there.

I tried to jump out of the car, they wouldnt let me. At this point it was now a mother driving, and a father and two young kids in the car with me. They were supposed to adopt me. But it turned out they wanted to adopt me, kill me and collect my insurance policy.

I managed to fight my way out of the car. I ran into a building with a lot of people in it. The kids ran after me first. I fought them off and the people around didn't understand why I was hurting these children. I had no time to explain. I escaped the children.

Somehow the children ended up dead, along with the father. It was down to me and the mother. 

She kept chasing me with a gun and shoot at me constantly. I was flying around, zooming through the air, just trying to escape her. I was so scared. 

I was in a rural area now. There was a gas station with a restaurant inside. Before I went in, I found a nice older lady and explained to her what was going on. She decided she'd help me. We went into the restaurant and she told me to hide in the bathroom and she'd tell the owner what was going on. 

There was a lot of comotion going on in the dining room. I came back out and the mother killed the lady who was helping me. The restaurant owner decided he would help me for a short while. 

We went... somewhere then when we came out he seemed to have had enough of helping me. I started to cry. I didn't know what to do. I threw myself at him.

"If you help me, I'll do anything for you..." I said through my tears pulling his body really close to mine. "Anything..." I started to kiss his neck. He decided to help me more. We went to get into his car and the mother shot him dead from a distance. 

It was nighttime. I flew off, scared more now than ever before. I flew near the shore of an ocean. I landed on a boat. She came right after me, shooting constantly.

I flew into a department store with high shelves about 30 feet in the air. I hid myself on the top shelf. She found me and started shooting at me. I flew somewhere else. Again she found me and started shooting at me. 

Finally I flew back to the top shelf of the department store. I found things to fight back with. I started dropping large bags of candy on her. ALAS! Something that was slowing down the gun shots! I dropped bag after bag after bag until finally she fell to the ground. Then I found a bunch of wine glasses. I started dropping those on her. Glass shattered everywhere! All over her body and all in her eyes. Cuts everywhere, blood everywhere. She was dead! 

As I flew off in victory, I woke up.

----------


## EmilySian

Another school dream. I used to have lot's of school dreams, I atcually have not had one in a while now though! Probs because I finished year 11 a few weeks ago. :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

it wasnt a school dream at all though. it just started out there...

----------


## Mes Tarrant

::o:  Whoa you and your crazy dreams!!!

Hey congrats on getting ranma in there, if only I could dream about what I wanted!!! :p Hasn't happened in a while.

----------


## The Cusp

What a way to go, glass cuts...*shudders*

----------


## Man of Shred

wow! that's a very nice dream you had about me! I wish my dreams last night were as exciting. but in any case I'll be smiling all day now!

 ::smitten::  ::smitten::  ::smitten::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1:

My Uncle, my father's brother, was a member of the Red Sox. My father took me, my mother and my sister to one of his games because my Uncle wanted us to see him play. The Red Sox were doing great! The score was like 9 to 13 Sox. They kept hitting homerun after homerun. The Sox's score kept going up, 13, 14, 15, 16... 19... My Uncle was up to bat. I thought for sure he wasn't going to hit a homerun. But sure enough, he did! I was so proud of him! My father said it was time to go after my Uncle batted. I was mad because I wanted to stay for the whole thing. He got soooo pissed off at me, he was up in my face yelling at me to go infront of everyone. 

"WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO? HIT ME?!" I yelled at him.
"NO, I'LL GET SO MAD THAT I'LL THROW MYSELF DOWN THE STAIRS!"

All I remember after that was him just being real mad. He never threw himself down the stairs. And I don't remember leaving either.


Dream 2:

Me, Matthew and his brother John were at my parents house. Me and Matthew were sitting on the couch. His cell phone rang with a ring tone he downloaded. I was mad because he didnt tell me that downloading ringtones was part of our cellphone plan. I went over to John who was standing in the entrance way and told him I was sad. He said "Awww Meggy why are you sad?" In a sympathetic voice. 

I woke up.

----------


## Adam

> "WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO? HIT ME?!" I yelled at him.
> "NO, I'LL GET SO MAD THAT I'LL THROW MYSELF DOWN THE STAIRS!"



 ::lol::  Thats so funny!!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

It was only funny once you pointed out how funny it was lol. Cause up until then I just thought it was... not good that he was yelling at me. But what he yelled at me was pretty funny after a second look at it...

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Heeh, you should post that in DCs say the darndest things thread.  :wink2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

ooh i've never seen that thread, where's it at?

----------


## Oneironaught

> ooh i've never seen that thread, where's it at?



Come hither.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Thanks GH! 

Dream:

I was working at Walmart. I had the same hours there as I did for my job at school in the equipment room, but I wasn't working in the equipment room anymore. I had to be at work for 11am. All of a sudden my sister, her boyfriend and their two kids show up. There was a portal that let them travel from their new home in Pennsylvannia to my parent's house in New Hampshire. I had to go to work but I didn't want to because I wanted to spend time with my sister and neices. Sophie was getting so big! I went over to my sister who was sitting on the couch and asked Sophie if she wanted to come see me. She reached her arms up to me and and clenched on to my neck and gave me a huge hug. I was so happy I could have cried!

The next time I looked at the clock it was after noontime. I was afraid that I was going to be fired. I didn't even call in to tell them I'd be late or not show up that day at all. And it was only my third day of work. But I didn't care at that moment because I was with my family who I hadn't seen in so long.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

1AM and I'm just stumbling home... 

hung out with some friends from school tonight after class. had some drinks. lots of good conversation. they all are into LDing. how relieving it is to find people i can talk to face to face about LDing. gail is really into it. she has books and stuff. suzie has lots of vivid dreams and lots of dream control. devin has tried to LD but has never been successful. me and gail had some really good conversation about it. i told her about my last LD i had, with adam brody in it. it was so nice to be able to conversate with people about it. i dont feel so alienated now. 

going out to a friend's house after a late class was so not like me, but i think it was the best thing i could have done. it's 1:07am. i have to be up at 6:30am for work. 

i hope talking about it tonight will give me a better chance of LDing. i hope i do. i want to summon a certain DV memeber... the man of my "dreams"  :smiley: 

i wish you were online right now dream man. i wanted to tell you how happy i am from talking about it tonight. i hope you read this in the morning... you know who you are.

----------


## Adam

> i hope talking about it tonight will give me a better chance of LDing. i hope i do. i want to summon a certain DV memeber... the man of my "dreams" 
> 
> i wish you were online right now dream man. i wanted to tell you how happy i am from talking about it tonight. i hope you read this in the morning... you know who you are.



Is it me?  ::D:  lol

Awesome your friends are in it. None of mine seem interested when I told them, so keep it to myself now, and don't bother telling anyone else now, in case they think I'm weird or something lol. Thats what makes this forum such a refreshing change  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

That is very unusual that you found several people into lucid dreaming.  I'm with AdamA, I don't talk about it anymore because people think I'm weird.  Weird like a dancing banana! ::banana::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

haha well they're like lesbian hippie tree huggers. it was the first time i hung out with them outside of school (minus that one weird trip to dos amigo's for dinner...) and i really got a chance to know THEM. and it didnt surprise me so i was just like "hey have you ever heard of lucid dreaming?" and it was all gravy from there... and no Adam im sorry, it's not you. but you're still hot! lol

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Or maybe we're all freaks and don't know it.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

i like to use the term "special" thankyouverymuch! :p

----------


## Man of Shred

Haha Adam. I know who it is tho:p

 so you hung out with lesbian tree huggers? cool, is there something else you aint telling us  :Hi baby:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

no but they invited me to the goddess fest this weekend... no guys allowed. lesbians, bis and straights. and i said if i go devin will have to be my first kiss hahaha. and gail told me she was a good kisser...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Ok... so 1:30pm rolls around and I think to myself "Yes! I get to leave in 30 minutes from work!" And then... Here comes Chris, one of the teachers at my college... And he wanted to sign out a bunch of stuff. Today was such an interesting day. I ended up staying at work for 9 hours today as opposed to my 6 I was supposed to work. Here's some pics from my day...

Here's a picture of my "office." Its the photo equipment room where I spend my days working... 


Here is the ring leader, aka Old Man River... aka Chris.


And THIS is why I stayed 3 hours late at work... I felt responsible for it, because I am... and Chris worries me. He's like a child lol.


Yeah, he definitely brought a car into the building! Thats Rawson sitting on the floor and Chris's foot to the right. 


That's Emma's back. Rawson on the floor again. And Cory, Kristen and Shanoah in the background.


Then it was time to bring the car back outside. But first a stroll down the hallway...


Then out the door it went...Cory to the left and Rawson to the right.


Then came time to re-attatch the doors. Yeah because he definitely took 4 really heavy duty doors off the hindges...Rawson in the background, Chris in the middle and Kyle crouched down.


A few more screws...Kyle in the middle, Chris's arm up top and Rawson in the back.



What a day!!! It was a lot of fun though!!

----------


## Adam

Cool pictures. When ever I read about other people and what they do I always emagine what I think their work, or house, or what ever is like. Always fun to see pitcutes of other peoples environments  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I thought it would be cool to have people see where I work. That's why I posted them here instead of the dv member pics thread. 

Had two dreams that I sense were rather vivid. I was startled awake from both dreams. Instantly forgetting each dream because my eyes flew open and my heart started beating fast. First time I think the house settled and there was a rather loud noise in the bedroom. Second time Matthew's alarm went off for him to get up. 

But I'm going back to sleep. I'm exhausted. I'm hoping for a lucid... or at least a dream about a certain DV memeber...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Looks like my recall is getting better for the time being... I managed to complete both tasks this morning but guess what... I WASN'T LUCID FOR EITHER DREAM I HAD!!! Rawr! Lol. At least I know the tasks were on my mind... 

Now, Adam. Don't get too full of yourself because I've already told you that you're not my dream guy. Lol. But I still like you nonetheless. NeeNee you were in too because you two go hand in hand lol. 


Dream 1:

We were going on a class feildtrip to Bermuda. We were on the plane. Getting ready for take off. The plane was going fast. I got out my cell phone because I wanted to take pictures. I realized we were still on the runway so I put it away for the time being, until we were in the air. I was sitting next to Devin. Behind me was *Adam* and across the isle from me was *Neavo*. 

I had seen a video with the two of them at a skate park. And it was about 10 minutes or so away from where me and Matthew lived. It was weird though because they live in England and we live in the United States. But the way our two countries were located it were as if me and Matthew lived way up in Northern New Hampshire, right by the Canadian border and England was squeezed in somewhere right between the US and Canada. 

The pilot told us to buckle up because we were getting ready to lift off. The seats were like school bus seats and could only buckle two per seat. I saw three people in one seat and I told the kid he had to sit behind them in an empty seat. I told him he could sit back with them when it was safe to unbuckle. He got pissed off. 

So we were in the air and I looked out the window of the plane and saw the ocean. It was so beautiful! I got my cell phone out again and started taking pictures. 

I turned my attention back to my two DV friends and I was asking them more about where they lived. I asked Neavo if he lived close to where he was in the video. He laughed and said no, he lived far away from it. I was sad because I thought it would have been cool to have a DV friend live close to me. I asked Adam the same thing and he responded the same way. And I was sad again for the same reason. 

The last thing I remember before waking up is looking out the window again and seeing the crystal blue waters of Bermuda. 



Dream 2:

My parent's apartment was now on the second floor instead of the first. My sister, her bf, Matthew and I were watching a movie at their house while they were out. It was pouring outside and it had been for a while. 

We paused the movie and turned the news on to watch the weather report. They showed a map of where there was really bad flooding. The town we were in was included in the flooding. Me and my sister, Lisa, walked onto the screened in porch and looked at the streets. The location of their apartment was different because when we looked out the window we saw a multi-laned highway. 

The roads weren't that flooded but they were incredibly slick. A truck was driving on the high way. It was a truck, but like a train with engines from Matthew's company he works for and there were passenger cars on them instead of material freight cars. 

The truck/train driving on the road started sliding everywhere. It went into all the lanes, it turned horizonatally, it went into the bushes and back on the road. It ended up slamming into the side of my parents house! I yelled at everyone to get out, start running. I kept yelling get out over and over again. Matthew was the only one to stay inside. 

When I got outside it wasnt raining anymore, it was actually dry and sunny. I realized that Matthew was still inside so I ran in after him. Lisa yelled after me not to go back in. I told Matthew that he needed to get out and he acted as if he didn't care. He said that if it blows up it'll just be the engine and the truck driver will be the only one to die. 

After a while it was safe. I went back in and my parent were now there. Matthew was still inside, he was with them. Lisa and her bf Brian were outside still. I went in to get my camera. Before I went back out I wanted to take pictures of it and how close it was to the house. 

From a bit of ettiquete we learned in class, I asked everyone on the truck/train if it was ok if I took their picture because I wanted to get a shot of the inside and they just happened to be there. Two or three people said no. This overly obese man said that if I took his picture he'd kill me. I laughed at him and said yeah ok I'd like to see it. I'd get out of the house before you could get your fat ass out of the chair. He wasn't kidding. He really was going to kill me. And my comment pissed him off and he wanted to kill me even though I didn't take any pictures. 

Now instead of a door to get outback, there was this portal that if you shouted what time it was, it would transport you to somewhere safe. There were chairs on either side of the portal. Matthew was sitting in one chair. My dad was sitting in a chair across from him. I kept yelling "Daddy, he's trying to kill me!" The obese man was sitting in the chair right next to my dad trying to get me. My dad, being just as big as the guy who wanted to kill me, laughed at the other guy's efforts to kill me. My dad grabbed the guy and was all like "What the hell do you think you're doing?" Matthew and my Dad took care of the outraged obese guy and I slipped into the portal and yelled 1:30.

----------


## NeAvO

> But I'm going back to sleep. I'm exhausted. I'm hoping for a lucid... or at least a dream about a certain DV memeber...







> . I was sitting next to Devin. Behind me was *Adam* and across the isle from me was *Neavo*.



Looks like you got your wish :p

Cool dream, so did I look anything like me?  ::D: 

Hrm interesting, I never knew England was in between Canada and America.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I didn't get my wish because I wanted to dream of Ranma. But I'll settle for you two nuts. And the two of you looked exactly like I imagine in waking life... seeing as how I've only seen pictures that all I have to make my judgement on...

----------


## Adam

haha awesome!!! I need to make my way into more peoples dreams, you with me NeAvO? Lets take over their minds :p

Oh p.s Emma has a nicce back, you have any of the front :p  ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> NeeNee you were in too because you two go hand in hand lol.



Teehehehehehehe!!  ::D:  Aint it true!!!

Good to see your work place.

Poo I want to make out with a hippie lesbian!!... Did I just say that?

----------


## NeAvO

> haha awesome!!! I need to make my way into more peoples dreams, you with me NeAvO? Lets take over their minds :p
> 
> Oh p.s Emma has a nicce back, you have any of the front :p



I already seem to have taken over people's minds, must be my amazing personality...

Hrm nah that's not it.  :Sad: 





> Teehehehehehehe!!  Aint it true!!!



Adam, did you tell them about that drunken mistake?  ::o:

----------


## The Cusp

You're starting to have as many DV member dreams as TwoShadows!





> Matthew lived way up in Northern New Hampshire, right by the Canadian border and England was squeezed in somewhere right between the US and Canada.



Lol, I've heard American geography skills were poor, but we've had several tv shows dedicated to making fun of amaricans over the years.

----------


## Adam

Shhhhhhhhhhh I said not to tell anyone!!

 ::lol::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> haha awesome!!! I need to make my way into more peoples dreams, you with me NeAvO? Lets take over their minds :p
> 
> Oh p.s Emma has a nicce back, you have any of the front :p



I would be ok with that... I'm sure Mes wouldnt mind either! Lol... and if you accepted me to your darn myspace you'd see that Emma's on my friend's list lol. Crazy Brits... 





> Lol, I've heard American geography skills were poor, but we've had several tv shows dedicated to making fun of amaricans over the years.



Us Americans like to say "Blame it on Canada." For, well, just about everything. So we dont like you guys either! :p





> Poo I want to make out with a hippie lesbian!!... Did I just say that?



I will be your hippie lesbian!! hahaha

just think of how jealous they all will be of us... :p






> I already seem to have taken over people's minds, must be my amazing personality...
> 
> Hrm nah that's not it. 
> 
> 
> Adam, did you tell them about that drunken mistake?




Aww Neavo, you have a great personality! A little testy sometimes, but it's ok. Nothing I can't handle lol. 

And um... how close do you two really know each other???

----------


## Adam

Myspace? Ok I will have a look  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

*sighs*

i dont remember any dreams from last night...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Bored... so I'm posting more pics...

One of my best on location shots:


My baby, Edith, yawning:


She likes to ignore me:


The evil stare:


Doesn't she have pretty eyes?:

----------


## Adam

LOVE this one  ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Kittyyy!!!  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

matthew predicted his own ending for the new harry potter book:

hermione kills harry because she was molested as a child... by dumbledore...

he hasnt read any of the books.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> matthew predicted his own ending for the new harry potter book:
> 
> hermione kills harry because she was molested as a child... by dumbledore...
> 
> he hasnt read any of the books.



 ::o: 

He should write the books!!!

----------


## The Cusp

Yeah, the yawning kitty is pretty good.  Picture me with my head against the monitor for that one, like I'm sticking my head into a lion's jaws.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Didn't remember any dreams from the night. Didn't sleep very well. Matthew went to work and the first dream I had... slipped right into a lucid! 

Dream:

This one was weird. It was different from all of the other LDs I've had. I remember laying in bed. I was aware that I had fallen asleep right at the moment I feel asleep so I was instantly lucid. I SUCCEEDED MY FIRST WILD!

Everything was black still at that moment when I first fell asleep. I was scared that nothing was going to happen. The first thing I did was rub my hands together as I looked around for things to see. 

It was also kind of like a false awakening. Because the setting started out in my bedroom. The first thing I thought of was the task of the month. The portal! I tried to make my bedroom door my portal. Maybe I was going about it all wrong... But the door was a portal in The Chronicles of Narnia... But it didn't work for me. I tried it a countless number of times. I tried walking through it, I tried flying through it at different speeds... Nothing. I was sad. So I went down into the livingroom. 

I got a little side tracked at this point. My living room was significantly bigger in my dream, like a high school gym. I kept flying in really large circles. I'd start on the ground, fly up high to the left and circle around to the right and land where I started from. It felt so cool. It reminded me of TS and her dream flips and when she falls backwards but floats back up. I was going to try the dream flips but then I started fading. 

I was rubbing my hands again and I knew I didn't have that much time left. The hand rubbing thing works. So I told myself I would summon a DV member. Hmm... I wonder who I would try and summon? *RANMA WHERE ARE YOU??* I tried to summon him, I told myself that when I go into the other bedroom, he will be there. But it kept turning out to be Matthew's brother, John, seeing as how it was his bedroom I was going into to find Ranma. I tried it a couple times. I had to spin once too because the dream was starting fade. It got to the point where I knew I would be unsuccessful with both tasks, so I gave up and let myself wake up. 


The way I felt when I fell asleep and slipped right into the lucid, it was... magical! And I didn't even try! It was cool! I'm proud of myself because I didn't force the LD, I finally remembered the tasks in a dream and I made a really good effort at completing them. I know I'm getting close!!!

----------


## Jdeadevil

Nice! Your first WILD, Well done.

----------


## Moonbeam

::banana::  That's great!  WILDing and remembering both tasks.  I'd almost say you got the portal one, I mean it was just a portal that didn't lead anywhere.

Congratulations! :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Hey cool - Well done for the Lucid! You were in my dream last night lol - And I have a mini lucid :p

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Hey cool - Well done for the Lucid! You were in my dream last night lol - And I have a mini lucid :p



Ohhhh I've finally moved up in the world and appeared in one of Adam's dreams! I hope Mes was there too!! She'll be sad if she wasn't! I can't wait to hear about it! 





> That's great!  WILDing and remembering both tasks.  I'd almost say you got the portal one, I mean it was just a portal that didn't lead anywhere.
> 
> Congratulations!



I wasn't sure if the portal one would count. I mean I suppose you're right in the aspect of it was a portal but it didn't go anywhere. But then again it didn't go anywhere and it also seems as if I just walked through the door. 





> Nice! Your first WILD, Well done.



Thanks Jdea! I never even knew you read my dj. I'm touched! I feel special now!

----------


## Adam

> Ohhhh I've finally moved up in the world and appeared in one of Adam's dreams! I hope Mes was there too!! She'll be sad if she wasn't! I can't wait to hear about it!



Not really a lot to report, it was a very quick one  :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaught

Great job on the WILD and remembering both lucid tasks. Too bad you didn't succeed with either task but it sure sounds like you're getting better and gaining lucid abilities. Keep at it, you'll be there in no time.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Ahhhh congrats!!!  ::D: 

I have been soooooooo lazy remembering dreams... maybe this will motivate me. :p

----------


## Man of Shred

where Am I? I'm right here.:p excellent job. i'm inspired to LD more

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I suppose it's about time I update this thing. I don't want to get into a rut. With my DJ or life... these next few weeks are going to be hard on me so I apologize now if I give anyone an attitude. 

Dream:

My parents were going on some sort of trip. Me and my sister invited ourselves. They were ok with it but because we weren't invited we had to sleep in the car, and not in their hotel room with them. 

The hotel was next door to a corner store. We parked the car in the corner store parking lot and slept in the car. I heard my parents laughing and my mum saying "Alan stop tickling me." I was disgusted. Ew, I still am just thinking about it... Then I think my dad said something offensive because my mom was yelling at my dad about how she feels like she's a single mom because he's never around and doesn't help... (that's not true in RL).

Two guys with black face hat/masks on were outside, next to our car. They had guns. They looked at us and laughed. I locked my door and my sister rolled up her window. The two robbers went inside the store. 

Me and my sister ran around the hotel to the entrance. We ran into the lady running the front desk. We told her what happened and she said "Oh, no, not again..." As if it happens all the time. 

We ran to my parent's room and knocked on the door. We told them what happened. I looked around the room and there were five beds in the room. I got pissed and was like "If there are so many beds in the room why did we have to sleep in the car!"

Then I woke up.

Influence: I moved home yesterday and I feel like a burden...

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hey meggster, aww you shouldn't feel like a burden, I mean you are still a college student!

Hmm makes me think, I wonder if my parents will not welcome me or something once I graduate. :p

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Hey meggster



lmfao

My mom: NO ONE IS SUPPOSED TO CALL YOU THAT BUT ME!

hahahahaha too funny!

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm a little behind but...




> I SUCCEEDED MY FIRST WILD!



That's so awesome! And it's great that you remembered to try both tasks. Keep trying. I know you'll get it done.







> It reminded me of TS and her dream flips and when she falls backwards but floats back up. I was going to try the dream flips but then I started fading.



Cool...

Yeah, you'll have to try these sometime. They feel really good.... ::D: .


And I love the cat pictures. Very cute.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

i dont remember anything... i felt like i had dreams, i've just got a lot on my mind...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

hahaha i had a funny dream last night:

Dream:

Me and my mom were going ice skating. I couldn't get my ice skates to get on my feet. One of the skates were too small for my foot. 

I brought my laptop with me. I remember waiting for my mom to get ready and talking in a chatroom online. The chatroom was for a *college* down south somewhere... and they *specialized only in Lucid Dreaming*! HA! I was talking to these people and telling them that I was going to go there in the spring, after I was done with college for photography because I was newly single and could do whatever I wanted. I remember having a hard time typing. I was typing really slowly and couldn't spell words correctly.

I finally got my ice skates on and my mom finally came back over to me. For some reason we had to go home really quick. So we walked home in our ice skates. I was having a hard time balancing. I asked my mom for her keys so I could unlock the door and go inside the house. She threw them over to me but I didn't catch them. They landed short of me on a ledge attached to the house. There was a rope hanging off of the ledge, attached to that. I couldn't quite reach the ledge without moving my feet, so I grabbed onto the rope and was holding onto that trying to grab the keys. I almost fell. I woke up while still hanging onto the rope trying not to fall backwards. 

RL Influence: I'm moving down to North Carolina in January. Now that I'm single I can do what I want and I'm going to go where my career takes me!

----------


## ninja9578

Too bad the chat about lucid dreaming didn't make you lucid, places with ledges are fun.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Well the chat conversation wasn't really about lucid dreaming, it was more about me going to the college because I am now free to do what I please without feeling tied down. Still... would have been nice to get lucid again!

----------


## The Cusp

Now that you're single?!?!?!?!??  Did you think you could just sneak that by?

I understand if you don't want to talk about it, but i'm jaw is hanging open here.  It sounded to me like you two were madly in love.  What happened?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I thought we were madly in love too... at least I was madly in love with him... he just faked it apparently so he didnt hurt me... but i forced him to talk to me, i told him by not talking about it and lying to me he's hurting me even more. now he's sending me messages all the time on myspace. i think he misses me more than i miss him, really...  :Sad:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> i think he misses me more than i miss him, really...



I'm not surprised. Any guy would be lucky to have you.

----------


## Adam

> I'm not surprised. Any guy would be lucky to have you.



/me agrees :p

----------


## EmilySian

I always seem to remember dreams more afetr not writing in my dream journal for a while! Strange..... :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

eh...

Dream 1:

Two of my old best friends, Gary and Cody, came to visit me at my parent's house. I used to date Gary. Cody was in the living room with my parents. Gary and I were in my bedroom. We were fooling around in my bed. He had Matthew's body...

Dream 2:

Matthew and I were hanging out. We were at a beach house. The waves were crashing up onto the house. It was actually kinda scary. The sky was dark. *Mes* came over. We were talking about flying. I told her that I could fly and if she held my hand while I was flying, she would be able to fly too. We started getting scared because the waves kept getting bigger and bigger. We started running toward the house. The was a gigantic wave coming, chasing us. I grabbed Mes's hand and we both flew up. The wave grew taller, racing us towards the house and towards the sky. Then it got peaceful. Mes and I were flying up so high with our heads barely touching the top of the wave. We flew up and out of it before the wave crashed down to hurt us. 

Dream 3:

Matthew and I were living at my old house in Massachusettes. I invited *Mes*  over in hopes that he would hang out with another girl and realize how much he misses me. We saw her walking toward the apartment building through a window. I started getting scared. But I didn't want to seem like a bitch. I ran over to Mes as she entered and we hugged. I asked Matthew to come in the other room with me for a minute. I was crying so he was hugging me from behind. I told him that I regretted asking her to come over, I begged him not to fall in love with her. I asked him if he would come back to me after they hung out. I think he said no, or maybe he didn't say anything at all. I asked him if he'd rather be lonely than be with me again and he said he'd rather be lonely...

----------


## Adam

wow a lot of Mes and Matthew dreams....

Either this means you miss Matthew, or you are in love with Mes, or both?

Where was I in these eh?  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

Meg, you showed up in a dream of mine last night... :smiley: .

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> wow a lot of Mes and Matthew dreams....
> 
> Either this means you miss Matthew, or you are in love with Mes, or both?
> 
> Where was I in these eh?



I miss Matthew... as much as I wish I didn't. 


I don't really remember my dream last night. I remember being at Matthew's house and telling his nephew, Cody, to put his box of Fruit Loops away.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I'm in a very pleasant mood tonight. Just got home about 20 minutes ago. I can't wait for tomorrow! I hope I'll have some GOOD dreams tonight seeing as how I'm finally going to bed in a GOOD mood!  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Adam

So happy for you  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

So I had a bunch of dreams last night. But I was told not to go online until later in the day because my aunt was supposed to call my mom. And then my mom had to call my sister because it's my niece's birthday. And now all my dreams are gone...  :Sad:  But I do remember they were pleasant dreams! Not sure what or who they involved, but they were happy ones!

----------


## SurvivorKylie

Aww, even though ya' don't remember them, at least you enjoyed them when they actually happened!  It's like that book where they say "If you want sweet dreams, you've got to have a sweet life--" going to bed happy does make a difference!  ::lol::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Thanks SurvivorKylie...

I don't think I'll be going to bed happy for a long time... Matthew and I talked again. And it really is over... God I wish Mes were still around...

Why does love have to hurt so bad... :Sad:

----------


## Adam

Dont we all....

Confused though by this and then the PM? x

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I'll explain everything Adam but first I have to get this down...


I just woke up and the dream is already fading... got to write this fast...

Dream:

I was at Matthew's house. We talked about how it's really over. I left his house. I was in my car driving. Something felt off. My clock in my car was right in the middle of my steering wheel. "This doesn't seem right, let's do a reality check..." I did a RC with the clock and BAM! I WAS LUCID! 

I lost control of the car and saw another car coming head on for mine. "Well, this is a dream so lets see what happens!" And I let the car crash head-on into mine. I tried to make myself fly out of the car because I knew I wouldn't get hurt. But even my dream self knows to buckle up... so I didn't fly out of the car. Everything when white and next thing I know I'm at home.

I was thinking of TS again and all of the tricks she likes to do in her LDs. So I was flying around for a while trying new things, but I don't really remember exactly what I was doing. Then I decided that I needed to try and summon a DV memeber. Who do you think I would try to summon first?

I started in my bedroom. Before I even opened my bedroom door I started yelling for *Ranma*, but using his real name. I opened my bedroom door, and was still yelling for him. I went out back and asked my next door neighbor if she has seen Ranma or any other DV members. She said not today. I went back in the house and was still calling for him. I went out the front door and was still calling for him. 

My sister that I don't get along with was outside. I asked her if she'd seen Ranma or any other DV members, she said no also. Some lady, my landlords son's "long-lost cousin" walked over. I said hello and asked her if she has seen Ranma or any other DV members. She said no in a snotty voice and walked over to my sister. They got in my car and went somewhere. 

So now I'm standing on my street, searching for Ranma or any other DV member I can summon. I was flying down my street still calling for Ranma when I saw a really large and tall tree. I thought I would fly to the top and fall backwards because I knew I wouldn't fall and get hurt. So I started flying to the top while calling for Ranma still so I didn't lose focus... by the time I nearly got to the top of the tree I thought it was too tall and I was scared. So I flew back down and was hovering down the street.

I wound up a large hotel. I was inside asking people as they walked down the hall if had seen Ranma or any other DV members. I was starting to feel hopeless... I was on the top floor, there was a room with a bunch of little kids in it, like a daycare. I went in and was asking the kids if they had seen Ranma or any other DV members, none of them had. 

I asked two or three of the girls if they thought it was cool that I could fly. They seemed to just brush it off. Then I told them that I could fly because I was dreaming and that they were in my dream. THEN they started to get interested. I quickly told them about lucid dreaming and remembered what I was at the hotel for in the first place. The children were all surrounding this bathtub with a man lying in it. They were doing some experiment... I don't know it was weird. I asked the man in the tub if he had seen Ranma or any other DV members. He, too, said no like the rest. 

I was flying around the hotel more, up and down the stairs to the different floors... searching... for anyone... I went back to the top floor and decided I would start knocking on doors and asking people in the rooms hoping of the doors would have a DV member behind it. Just as I finally worked up the nerve to knock on my first door, I saw a group of people walking down the hall.

I spoke to one man specifically. "Are you a DV member?" I asked him. He seemed kind of rushed at first, "Yes! I am." I was so excited! He was a black, heavy-set man wearing a yarlmuke. His facial hair was a little stubbly. He was probably in his late 40s/early 50s. "What is your name?!" I couldn't understand him. He was trying to tell me that he was just a lurker but the way he worded it was very confusing. "I'm dreaming right now! You're in my dream! This is a task I have to do! I had to summon a DV member and you're it!" Once I told him that, he stopped rushing and tried to help me understand his name. He had a clip board with what appeared to be DV paperwork. His name and such. He was from Sydney, Australia. He tried to tell me his DV user name over and over again... What I got out of it was something like Rioos. Or Rieoos. Or Reioos. I could feel my dream starting to slip. I grabbed his pen and started writing his name on my hand. I got the Ri writen down. "It'll be gone when you wake up you know." He said. I sighed, "Oh yeah, you're right." 

I said goodbye to him and woke up.

Before I wrote down this dream, I checked the DV member list and found no one even close to the user name this man in my dream gave me. I tried so hard and I couldn't get it right... I'm sorry Ranma, I really did try to find you... I even used your real name like you suggested. I swear, one of these days I'll get it right!

Ok... off to explain things to Adam!

----------


## Adam

Hey, thats a pretty cool LD - Way to go for holding focus for so long! Hey I'm upset I was not in it too  :Sad: 

I'm going to hold a DV party in my next LD  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Thanks Adam! Lol- really there were no DV members in it, so don't be too sad. I promise I'll try for you next time! It'll be you, Anna, Ranma, NeeNee and I!

----------


## Adam

mini DV P.A.R.T.Y  ::D:   ::banana::

----------


## The Cusp

Was that ever a lot of flying!  You're turning into a regular super hero.  And that was a fantastic effort in trying to find Ranma.  You tried so long, I can't believe it didn't work.  Next time for sure.

That sister you don't get along with, does she live at home?  Don't let her, or your dial up internet connection get to you.  You can always live it up in your dreams.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Haha yeah, flying is like the only thing I do successfully in dreams aparently! 

I have two sisters. Neither of them live at home. And I was ok with not being able to go online because my mom had to call my sister that I DO like lol... it was my niece's 5th birthday! Yay.

God, I hate dial-up. Someone in my neighborhood really needs to get wireless so my computer can connect better... lol. Stealing is bad...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Shitty recall unless it's a really vivid dream...

the only real thing i remember from my dreams last night is going pee and telling myself that even though it feels weird it's ok and to just go. and i went. a lot. i woke up and had to pee really bad...

----------


## The Cusp

Peeing in a dream sounds really dangerous to me.  I'd be worried I'd wake up in a puddle.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Lol I didnt... I checked. I think actually in my dream I was sort of lucid, because I was telling myself that it was ok to pee and it felt weird like when you pee in a dream... BUT I DIDN'T PEE THE BED!  ::?:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Meggy!! Don't have time to properly read anything, damn this time limit thingie in this computer place... thingie!! But wanted to say hi!!  ::hug::

----------


## Adam

> Lol I didnt... I checked. I think actually in my dream I was sort of lucid, because I was telling myself that it was ok to pee and it felt weird like when you pee in a dream... BUT I DIDN'T PEE THE BED!



I tend to find in dreams it goes on for AGES too (peeing that is) and when you wake up at forst you are worried, but hey, it's all good  :smiley:  lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I tend to find in dreams it goes on for AGES too (peeing that is) and when you wake up at forst you are worried, but hey, it's all good  lol



Omg it did too! It was like a faucet turned on...  :Oops: 






> Meggy!! Don't have time to properly read anything, damn this time limit thingie in this computer place... thingie!! But wanted to say hi!!



YAY HI MES!!!!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

About time I update, ya think?

Dream 1:

I was, like, 12-years-old again. It was as if I went back in time 9 years, everyone was younger but I could remember all of the 9 years that hadn't yet past at that time, but did pass when I was 21... confusing. I was 12 again and remembered everything that had happened... I was with my cousin Ricky and our Aunt. We were sitting in a booth at a restaurant. My Aunt was giving Ricky advice for when he grows up. I told him, "I'm from the future and I can tell you that 9 years from now you'll be in New Jersey doing an internship at an amusement park." Ricky thought it was so cool! "Am I going to be a business major?!" He asked me. "Yeah." I said. "Cool!" He was so excited! 

Dream 2:

I was hanging out with two guys. They were friends. They were both hot. They both wanted me. I don't know either of their names so I'll just refer to them as Guy 1 and Guy 2. They both liked me. I liked Guy 2 but enjoyed the attention I got from Guy 1. It was nighttime. I was in a car with Guy 1 and we were talking. I asked where Guy 2 was, he said he didnt know. Guy 1 kissed me and I backed off. Then I thought about the situation. I thought, well Guy 1 is giving me attention which makes me know for sure he likes me but Guy 2 doesn't show if he likes me or not. So I kissed Guy 1 and while we were kissing Guy 2 walked over and caught us. He was hurt and walked off. I felt horrible.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I hate those dreams where you're stuck in a really bad love-triangle, the guilt it makes me feel isn't too fun. 

As for the child dream, that would be fun to dream about, just because you could amaze all your DCs and such  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

In regards to dream 2, that's more like it!  I'm glad to see you're getting back to "normal" in your dreams.:p  That's got to be a good sign.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

The love triangle really did make me feel absolutely horrible! And I do think I'm getting back in the swing of things. I may even have a "date" for this friday!! (He even says I'm beautiful! hehe!)  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream1:

I moved out of my parent's house and moved in my one of my best friends, Krystle. We were grocery shopping. At first it started out as us just shopping for a few things and dinner for that night. We were standing at the frozen food section and a group of guys came up to us and one of them I was flirting with. Krystle and I decided to buy more food than what we had planned so I walked away to get a shopping cart. They started flirting a lot when I walked away. I was sad. I remember having to stand in line to pay for the things we already had in order to get a shopping cart. I remember having all of the things in the shopping cart and I was sitting in it. Like in the front where babies sit. I asked if I had to pay for all of these things now if I was only getting a cart to buy more things. They said no. I woke up. 


Dream 2:

Don't remember what I was doing specifically. It was rainy. I started flying and BAM! "I'm dreaming!" I yelled and started flying all around. The dream is very choppy to me. I only remember bits and pieces. I remember rubbing my hands together and telling myself that I had to go find someone but I don't remember who that someone was. I remember someone chasing me (it seemed as if it were another dream where flying was taboo). I was being chased by some cop who was dressed in old fashioned cop clothes... In my non-lucid dreams where I fly, I always have a problem with telephone wires. I always fly into them because I'm afraid that if I fly higher than them, I'll go too high and wont be able to come back down. In my dream, I was forced to fly higher than them so the cop couldn't get me. I wasn't really scared of going too high because I knew I could control it. I eventually ended up at some restaurant where my parents where at. I think they were with my nieces but the younger one was a lot older than she should have been. I dont really remember too much after that. I think I decided I was going to go and try to find Matthew. But my lucidity faded... thank God. 


Dream 3:

I'm not sure if this is another dream or part of Dream 2 after my lucidity faded, but... The only thing I remember was two people having sex in a car, in the back seat. It was very hot and steamy... I opened the door to watch and they didn't even care I was there. They finished and I started having sex with him.

----------


## NeAvO

Wow Meggy, you've been less active with your dream journal then me  :Sad:  I have an excuse however though, what's yours  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, meggy, that's an rollercoaster of dreams, a sad one, a flying/adventure one, and a horny one....

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Wow, meggy, that's an rollercoaster of dreams, a sad one, a flying/adventure one, and a horny one....



It really was a rollercoaster of dreams. I'm starting to get back into the swing of things though... I've actually got an hour of free time right now so I'm going to read other people's DJs... something that is long overdue! 






> Wow Meggy, you've been less active with your dream journal then me  I have an excuse however though, what's yours



Some people call it depression, thanks for reminding me.

----------


## Adam

Hey Meghan, hope you are well. I managed to find this PC for all of like 5 minutes so thought I would come here and say hello!!

Hope your being good.

Thinking of you.

Adam xx

----------


## meggyfayephotography

OH YAY ADAM!!! I'M SO HAPPY TO HEAR FROM YOU! I HOPE YOU'RE HAVING A FABULOUS TIME!! CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO COME BACK!!!!  ::hug::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

So... I remember some dreams this morning when I woke up. But I was very distracted this morning by my anger which made me forget all about them. Tomorrow I don't have to work so hopefully I'll have some really cool dreams tonight and be able to post them right away in the morning. Maybe I'll even set my alarm for a WBTB.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream:

Matthew and I had gotten back together. We were getting intimate with each other but things weren't the same. My best friend's former roomate was sending Matthew messages and trying to hook up with him. She thought he was still single.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hey meggyyyy!!  ::D: 

Why were you angry that morning?

Oi, Matthew dreams must not be too exciting.  :Sad: 

I had a night full of really amazing dreams of me reuniting with some people... particularly these kids that I used to babysit which are all grown up now. *sniff tear* Wish it would happen in real life tho.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I was angry that morning because of stuff at work. Stupid bullshit, but we're having a meeting on tuesday to sort things out. The two other people who work in the equipment room with me are lazy and I do pretty much all of the work. And it's just too stressful. So it's pretty much a meeting for them to get bitched out by me with our boss there. 

Dreams with Matthew in them are soooo *NOT* fun! But I try not to think anything of them. 

I would love to have a dream about reuniting with the kids I used to watch at the daycare I used to work for. There's this one boy inparticular, Jacob. He was in the first grade when I started and now he's going into middle school in the fall... He's grown up so fast! I always wished he was my little brother, and he called me his big sister too. I remember one day I was sitting in a chair watching them go to the bathroom to wash their hands for after school snack and he ran over to me. He told me he was glad I was back working there again and kissed me on the cheek. He got so red because he thought he would get in trouble or something lol. 

Anyway, on to more recent events... I actually *went out last night*! *With a guy*! I mean it was just Josh and I've known him for 4-5 years. Josh is my brother-in-law's best friend. I had the *biggest crush on him* when we first met.* For like two years*. Lol. But I was so bored yesterday and had plans with other people for all throughout the week, but no plans on a saturday night. So I called Josh. And he *took me out for drinks that the Chinese restaurant* down the street. My parent's weren't supposed to be home until about midnight, but they got home like an hour early. And they were home when he dropped me off at home. *I walked in the living room and I was like "I just need to sit down," and I started laughing sooooo hard! For no reason*. And I couldn't stop. Then when I woke up this morning, one of my *pillow cases was completely off my pillow*... That was really weird. I still dont know how it happened. I had a really weird dream too...

Dream:

It was a fairly long dream but I only remember a certain part of it...

I was with some friends and we went to McDonald's for breakfast. They didn't have their menu up so I didn't know what I wanted because I couldn't see what there was to have. So the girl at the front counter started naming stuff off for me. She was getting on my nerves. So finally I remembered what I normally get, "Can I just get a number 4, with cheese, and an orange juice?" She said ok. 

She gave me my orange juice, I started drinking it and it tasted really funny. She mixed sprite in with the orange juice. I went up to the counter to give the drink back and get a new one. She tasted it, "It tastes fine. The sprite is fine and the orange juice is fine." I started getting really upset. I didn't have my food yet and she was giving me a hard time with my drink. So I said, "Listen, all I wanted was an orange juice! I don't want sprite in it, that's just disgusting! And I want my food too!!!" She started giving me an attitude back, like I had done something wrong to her. 

I went and sat down at a booth. My mom was now there. I told her about what happened and asked her to go talk to the girl for me. I was waiting about 15 minutes for my drink and food before I woke up. When I woke up, I still didn't have my order.

----------


## NeAvO

Meggy, were you drunk :O

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Meggy, were you drunk :O



not drunk. but very tipsy. lol. one more drink and i would have been drunk lol. those shots were soooooo good though! i wanted more than just that one i had lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream:

I was at school. But it wasn't my normal college, it was something weird. I had to cut something, I don't remember what, but I ended up cutting three of my finger nails and if I touched them my finger nails would fall off. I was very... depressed and bitchy. I wouldn't talk to anyone nicely. Someone asked me a question and I told them about my fingernails and they felt bad for me. 

The class that I was in where I hurt myself was over and I went to my next class. We had an assignment: Go to Walmart and find clothes that would make you look as fashionable as possible. I was having a hard time finding clothes that fit me and I was feeling very discouraged. I had some guy who seemed like he was hunting me down from financial aid. He said I had to sign something. I kept telling him it would have to wait because I was in class. 

I was standing at a clothes rack going through the clothes when some woman came up and wanted to get in front of me to go on the other side of me. She just looked at me and gave me a dirty look, as if I were supposed to know what she wanted and do it without her asking me nicely. So I didn't move and she started being a wicked bitch to me. 

She was starting to give me reasons as to why she was so bitchy:
"Well, I have PMS!" 

"Yeah, well I do too!" I said back. I was thinking about telling her how I was depressed because my boyfriend broke up with me three weeks ago, but then I decided I didn't want to tell her my reasons, she didn't matter. "Ugh, why am I even doing this! I don't care what you think!!"

I continued searching for my clothes. The bitchy lady's friend came over to me, smiled and said excuse me and I let her pass by me. The bitchy lady started yelling at me saying I let her friend go by and not her. "SHE WAS NICE TO ME AND ASKED NICELY! YOU DIDN'T EVEN ASK ME!" I yelled at her, so incredibly sick of this lady's bullshit. Then her nice friend started in on me, asking why I was being so rude. So I told her nicely what had happened and she understood. 

So the time limit was up and I still had no clothes. I was very... pissed off. the dream then switched to second person. I saw myself run off and then when I came back I was wearing this very sleek black dress. The front was very low cut and the hem was cut very choppy. It was a very hot dress. My hair was straight but pulled back slightly with a hair band. I started speaking with a French accent. No one recognized me. The guy from financial aid showed up again and I told him I'd have to sign the paper later because I was still in class. 

It was back to third person view. The next thing I remember was being in class but it was really werid because we were watching a movie, not related to the class, and I was lying down in a bed with a guy who seemed very familiar. He was kind of distant but I didn't really care during the movie. I was lying on my side while the movie was on. The movie ended and I rolled over and was now lying on my back. He was lying on his back too, but he was down farther on the bed, like his head was by my belly button. I asked him what he was doing down there and he said he didn't know. I told him he could move up to where I was. 

Then we were in my bedroom. "What are we going to do now?" He asked. "Oh, I can think of a few things..." I said smiling. Then I woke up.

----------


## The Cusp

> Then when I woke up this morning, one of my *pillow cases was completely off my pillow*... That was really weird. I still dont know how it happened.



You probably had a dream where you ripped some guy's clothes off. ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> You probably had a dream where you ripped some guy's clothes off.




Haha that's funny you say that because my best friend told me it's a good thing a guy didn't come home with me because he would have woken up naked lol. But how it happened still bewilders me...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I was too busy editing pictures from Sunday night at the beach!! I completely forgot my dreams... lol

The Nubble Lighthouse, York, ME


A random guy in the water


One of the many coastal rock views


Short Sands, York, ME


Sunset towards the sun


Sunset away from the sun


I love the waves


Fun and games


Waves crashing on the rocks


Saved the best for last...

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Nice pictures meg. They look great, it must have been fun there, and cool.

----------


## Adam

Awesome pics Meghan  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Thanks for the comments guys... yeah it was soooo much fun at the beach lucidbulbs!!

Dream: 

My friend, Krystle, and I were at an, urm... adult store... because I was shopping for a, urm... toy. And this lady was there shopping too and she had 3 kids there with her, ranging from ages 3-7. Because shopping for an adult toy isn't awkward enough for me, I had to do it with children there. I picked my toy. I believe it was purple. I paid for it and me and Krystle left.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Soo.... funny story....

Was driving in the car with my mum and she asked me if we had any sliced deli cheese and I said yes we have a pound and a half of it in the fridge. Then I was like WAIT! NO WE DONT! THAT WAS IN A DREAM I HAD LAST NIGHT! 

It seemed so real though. It was so funny. 

In my dream I remember opening the drawer and having a pound and a half of cheese in there... and I took it out of the fridge. But thats all I can remember from the dream.

----------


## Adam

Urm..... Cool?

 ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Great pictures, Meg! I especially love both of the wave pictures. Very nice...

That's funny about the cheese dream....:p

----------


## Adam

Cheese dream? Ah I was replying to the other one lol

----------


## Moonbeam

Those pictures are beautiful!  You and TS ought to put out a book together (mostly sky pics; with a few messages written in the sand or with rocks!  it would be mysterious to everyone but DV people.)  I love the one of the waves crashing on the rocks, especially.  They're all good tho.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Thanks Moonbeam! 


Hey, TS! What do you say, Shall we make a book? East coast and well wouldn't be west coast lol but more west coast than I am!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey, TS! What do you say, Shall we make a book? East coast and well wouldn't be west coast lol but more west coast than I am!



Hey, that could be fun. I just wish I had a Nikon D200.

Our areas are a great contrast ocean and desert.....

----------


## meggyfayephotography

i have a nikon d70s



and i'm fucking drunk. really durnk. realllyyyyyyy druynk. i have abowl uincase i puke ok adam? odont worory about me. i pirsomeise i'll beok gooooonight. hahahah i have to close one eye to see good hahahjahhahahaha. dang girls night at the bar is fun...

----------


## Adam

Meghan I cant believe I am seeing this, I thought better of you :p

Take it that you had a good night then hehe x

----------


## meggyfayephotography

dang i do not remember that...

more sleep.
head's pounding...  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Adam

haha your wreck head :p

I will try remember to come here tonight and leave you a drunken message lol

----------


## The Cusp

Did you end up using that bowl?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

no thank god i didnt puke at all... but i did sleep until 2pm... 

Adam, where are you off to tonight?

----------


## Adam

I'm am urm... Will catch you on MSN  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

balls cant get onto msn from this account  :Sad:

----------


## Adam

I lied, I'm on there now  ::D: 

 ::spam::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

why is there a little picture of spam?

----------


## Adam

because i spammed your dj 3 times lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

hahaha, i didnt even know there was a smiley for that! lol too funny!

----------


## Twoshadows

> i have a nikon d70s



Actually, that is really what I want--the Nikon D70. As long as I have some good lenses I could be completely happy.

I'm envious of you guys with nicer cameras. Maybe one of these days....

 ::dreaming::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Actually, that is really what I want--the Nikon D70. As long as I have some good lenses I could be completely happy.
> 
> I'm envious of you guys with nicer cameras. Maybe one of these days....




I suggest a Nikon D40 for an ametuer photographer. No need to buy an expensive camera if you're not going to use it for profit.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1:

I was getting sick of living with my parents so I called John, Matthew's brother. They live together (in real life too, I blame that for the break-up). John said it was ok if I came back and lived there. So I went over there and was planning on just spending the night. Matthew was at work. I didn't know when he was going to be home. I was going to sleep in the living room. Then I realized that I didn't know when he'd be home so I thought I'd sleep upstairs in his bedroom, my old bedroom. Then I thought what if he comes home when I'm up there asleep? Will he be happy and come to bed with me or will he be mad? 

Dream 2:

I was at my grandmother's house visiting. When I was younger I used to stay at her house for a week during the summer. I think I was staying at her house for a week like when I was younger. Some guy was there. I had a crush on him when I was younger. I think it was the son of my dad's friend, Josh. He used to come up from Florida to visit his mom in New Hampshire, he lived with his dad in Florida normally. I went on a date with him once when I was 16. But he was at my grandmother's house for some reason. I went to go in the bathroom and he followed me into the kitchen. Then I remembered I was single. Josh was always such a sweetie to me. He seemed to be really interested in me like. It was as if we knew we were both finally single and could give a relationship a chance. I walked into the bathroom, turned to look at him in the kitchen and smiled at him. Then he came in the bathroom with me. We instantly started making out, he pushed me back against the wall behind me. Then I pushed back and we started making out against the wall behind him. Then he lowered me down and we started making out on the floor. I remember having thoughts and feelings of being very happy and satisfied and cared for. Something I hadn't felt in a while.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Actually, that is really what I want--the Nikon D70. As long as I have some good lenses I could be completely happy.
> 
> I'm envious of you guys with nicer cameras. Maybe one of these days....



 
Your pictures are so good, I think what matters most is the eye behind the camera.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Your pictures are so good, I think what matters most is the eye behind the camera.



Thats very true but a better camera will make the quality better. She can take pictures with a 35mm disposable camera, have the composition be amazing but the quality will not be nearly as good as it could be... because of the camera. There's so much more you can do with a more upgraded DSLR. You can control the f-stops and apreture settings and film speeds and white balances... The eye behind the lens is only part of a good photograph. A person who loves taking pictures as much as TS seems to love it, she deserves a better camera.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1:

My cousin Rick, his old friend from high school Danny, and Danny's gf came to see me. Well it was more like Rick came to see me and the other two tagged along. Rick was going to fix my car (I don't know what was wrong with it). Me and my friend didn't realize that Danny's gf was there at first so we asked him how his gf, Colleen, was. I'm not even sure if that's his gf's name in real life. It actually might be. But I've only heard it once or twice. So yeah, because I used to have a huge crush on Danny, and my friend knew this, we started giggling like little girls when we asked about his gf, again, not knowing she was there. Some other stuff happened, don't remember what... When Rick was all done with my car they came over to us to say bye. It was weird because we all exchanged hand shakes. It was weird for me because I never shake my cousin's hand. We always hug and he kisses me on the cheek. 

Dream 2:

I was at my grandmother's house. My Jewish grandmother. Her husband (not my biological grandfather, but I still call him grandpa) was throwing a dinner. I think it was for Passover. My grandpa is not Jewish. She's Christian and he goes to church all the time. For some reason he was giving me and my mom a hard time about being there for the Passover dinner. My mom is not Jewish, and I'm only half Jewish. One of my sisters is half Jewish, the other isn't Jewish at all and both of my cousins are half Jewish too. But I was the only grandchild he was giving a hard time about being there. He didn't even want me and my mom there. My dad and uncle had gone to the store for something. My dad had my car keys for some reason. I was sick of my grandfather talking about how I shouldn't be there. Then he came into the kitchen and said something along the lines of "I suppose you can stay, I just realized there will be enough for you." And that was the final straw for me. I stood up, said I was fed up with it and that I was going home. My mom had her minivan. I asked for her car keys so I could leave and she gave them to me. No one came after me. I noticed on the key chain that a spare key to my car was on there. I was thinking about just taking my car but realized that I didn't have a spare key to my mom's minivan on my keychain. So I got into my mom's minivan and it was suddenly winter out. Snow everywhere. Freezing cold. There was ice on the driver's seat it was so cold. I turned the car on and put the defrosters on. The car started sliding back because of the ice and almost hit my grandmother's house. I pressed really hard on the brakes and even pulled the e-brake but it was still sliding backwards. I decided to put the car in drive and just pull it forward a bit until the car warms up a bit more. I scooped the ice out of the driver's seat now that it was warm enough where it would move. The car was surrounded in snow and I couldn't get it to leave the parking spot. I struggled to think of a way to get it out because I just wanted to leave. But I couldn't.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream: 

It started out as I won a contest. And my prize was that me and a group of friends were going skiing down this scary mountain. With lots of trees, actually it was a very forrested mountain. 

Then it turned into me taking Matthew's neice and nephew mountain biking down this mountain. We got to the bottom and headed home. I had forgotten the mountain bikes at the base of the mountain. But didn't realize this until I got back to Matthew's house to drop the kids off. 

My parents were there but they had to leave and for some reason they had to take my car. It was as if they were waiting for me to return to Matthew's house because I used their car. They told me to ask Matthew if he could take me to get the mountain bikes. I was nervous because it would have been just me and him in the car.

I asked him. He said sure. Then he rushed into a bedroom and shut the door behind him, but it didn't shut all the way. I saw him wrapping a present on the floor. I thought he bought something for a new girlfriend, if he had one. Then it turned out that he bought a present for Sophie. (In real life Sophie is my 10 month old niece, but in the dream it was his 10 month old niece) In my dream her birthday was October 8th (in real life I think it's like October 11th or 12th). Either way, it was passed her birthday in my dream. Brent Carney (a *COCKY* asshole I despised in high school... I don't think I put enough emphasis on cocky...) Show up for some reason. Didn't say anything to me. Just was walking around. Then I started laughing and shouted something about how Matthew didn't even buy my anything for my birthday.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Just remembered a second dream...

Dream 2:

I wanted to wake up early so I had pleanty for time to do my make-up and straighten my hair and make my lunch for work. My bedroom was set up very differently. And I had a desktop computer in my bedroom, not my laptop. There were card tables in a row across the middle of my bedroom. My computer was on the wrong side of the table so I kept getting stuck behind the tables and couldn't get to my door. I kept fidgeting around with the monitor so I could move tables over and be able to get out from behind the tables. I spaced out but I ended up getting my make-up and hair done. I went into the kitchen and was getting ready to make my lunch. Then I saw that it was already 7:30AM! I freaked out and was like "I can't make my lunch! I have to be at work for 8AM!" Then my dad came into the kitchen and I asked him what day of the week it was. He told me monday. Then I was relieved because I didn't have to be at work until 11AM. Then I was pissed that I got up so early to get ready when I didn't have to be to work until late morning...




Just remembered another dream....

Dream 3:

Something about me and the nurse guy from Strong Medicine trying to help this girl. She was in her apartment. Her mother wanted to see her but her mother was not a good person, drugs and alcohol I think... So me and the nurse guy went upstairs to the girl's apartment. I turned my back for a minute while he was in the other room and the girl disappeared and left her apartment. She was really shitfaced for some reason. I think that's what me and the nurse guy were helping her with. She stumbled into some apartment  on the same floor with a bunch of guys in it who were drinking. They started taking advantage of her and I couldn't pull them off. Then the nurse guy came running into the apartment and started throwing punches. I remember seeing a lot of blood. We pulled the girl out of there and went back to her apartment.

----------


## The Cusp

Still dreaming about you know who, huh?  Hasn't been that long I suppose.

Now don't take this the wrong way, it's a good picture of you, but were you drunk when you took that picture for your avatar?  I can't tell for sure because of the shades...  It's probably that I'm just thinking of that post you made.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Not, it hasnt been that long... 4 weeks today... but who's counting... I'm doing fairly well with coping though. I've moved on but I know I'm still not completely over him. 

Haha, no I wasn't drunk when I took the picture for my avatar. I'm just really cheesey! LOL.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Rather odd one last night...

Dream:

I was dating Steve. A guy from work/school. I can't stand him in real life. Well I was hanging out with him and his friends from the morning classes. More people I can't stand in real life. They were going on a photoshoot fieldtrip. 

Steve was low on gas so he was going to drive someone else's car. It was just enough room for all of us until Kandice showed up. She had been friends with Steve way before we started going out so I decided I was going to be nice and let her go instead of me. They were her friends after all. 

Then Steve got sad because I was going to go and asked me what I wanted to do. I told him that I wanted to go and I'd give him money for gas. But Kandice ended up giving him $20 for gas... I was fine with that. 

I ended up in a gas station conveniece store. There was a shelving unit with a bunch of tacky poreclaine nick-nacks. Some of them were hanging off of the shelf's countertop so I had to crawl underneath them so I didn't knock them off. And the weird part was, I was crawling in like a 1-foot gap between the back of the countertop and the glass window to the front of the store. I started to go backwards and just go around the front side of it, but Steve told me to hurry up and just crawl underneath... 

Then I was suddenly at my house. I needed to get to school. Steve was waiting for me so we could go on the feild trip. Both of my parent's cars were there. But mine was gone. My dad took my car for some reason and I didn't have a key to my mom's minivan or my dad's car. I didn't know what to do! 

I went outside to look around. (Last night, in real life, there were a bunch of people outside, diagonally across the street, drinking and being rowdy.) I noticed that someone parked their truck in my parking spot. I looked across the street and saw this girl who used to be the neighborhood bully when I was way younger, Brittany Plaistead. She's a nasty girl. Nasty person. Just nasty in general. Her brother was in prison and she lived in the really bad part of the neighborhood. 

I saw her and asked her to move the truck and she yelled no at me. I asked her nicely again and if they didn't move it, I was going to tell my landlord and he would call the police. She started to get very pissed off telling me that if I called the police there would be trouble. I told her I would ask her three more times and if she said no, then I was going to go inside and call my landlord. 

*Me-* "One! Will you please move the truck?" 
Her- "Don't you dare call the police!"
*Me-* "Two! Will you please move the truck?"
Her- "I'm not moving the fucking truck until it's ready to be moved!"
*Me-* "Three!! Will you please move the truck??'
Her- "WE'RE NOT MOVING THE DAMN TRUCK!"
*Me-* "Ok, well then I'm going inside to call my landlord..."

I got really scared and started running inside because she started screaming and freaking out. She started kicking my upstairs neighbors car. I kept shouting at her that it wasn't my car and that she should stop. I kept telling her that my car wasn't even there. But she continued to kick and stomp on the car. 

Out of nowhere, Brent Carney (the cocky asshole who was in my dream last night) showed up. I quickly opened my front door and asked him if he was coming in. He came in. I asked him to call my landlord and tell him what happened. He apparently saw and overheard everything. I checked my answering machine and Steve called asking me where I was and that they were getting ready to leave. 

I ran into my bedroom and checked to see what Steve left for his AIM away message. Normally he'd leave his cell phone number. Because I was so scared and upset, I couldn't seem to remember his cell phone number. I couldn't find his number anywhere. I tried dialing a number I thought was his, but it ended up being the wrong number.

----------


## The Cusp

Whoa!  I feel all stressed out after reading that.

----------


## Necco

Drama, oh yes.
Got me into the mood of the dream. (yes)
) ) Agree with Cusp ) *yes)*

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Hahaha it's funny that my dreams are filled with drama cause my life is so... boring and drama free right now.

----------


## Adam

Meghan damnit get on MSN :p

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Ahoy there meggyness. Oi I can't even type today. All the Russianness is throwing me off.  :Sad:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I woke up at 4:30AM. I had a rather long and vivid dream. I was afraid that I wouldn't remember it when I woke up for the day so I actually got up and took notes! 

Dream:

It started out at some outdoor event, I think it was for my college. My mom wanted me to buy her a diet Coke from a vending machine. Two guys were standing around. They were friends. One was tall and the other was short. They saw me and asked if I needed any help. I said I was fine. 

I saw another vending machine that had camera lenses in it (haha). It offered lenses for really cheap money, very small zoom lenses too. And they offered filters that would magnify everything... it was a new technology in the photography field. I was going to buy one lens that was like a 5-55mm lens with one of the filters, it was only $110 and it would work the same as a 300mm lens! I was going to use the money my mom gave me for the diet Coke but realized she had only given me $5.

I went back to the soda vending machine and the two guys were hanging all over me again and asking if I needed any help again. I told them that I should be fine getting the money in the machine. Funny enough, I couldn't get the machine to accept my money. 

"Ok, maybe I do need help..." I said in a really cute and flirty voice. The shorter guy took my money to put in the vending machine while the taller one was getting nice and cozy leaning against me. 

I started hanging out with both of them. A lot. At the same time (they were friends after all). They both ended up wanting to date me. I thought I could date them both at the same time without either of them knowing. Then I realized that would be wrong. But I really liked them both. I knew I had to chose. 

The three of us were talking and I found out that they were only 17/18 years old, fresh out of high school. That worried me a bit but I kept telling myself that age shouldn't matter. I ended up chosing the shorter one to date. 

I remember driving my car around the city I was born in. I haven't lived there in 12 years and I was 9 when I moved so I didn't know the city very well. I ended up getting lost. I was driving past a child care center and there were lots of small children around. I started speeding, but I couldn't control it. I thought the cops were going to pull me over, actually I was hoping they would because I was lost. But they didn't. 

I vaugely remember flying around outside. Alicia, my best friend, and I were going to see them. I assumed that she'd date the guy I wasn't, the taller one. I kept telling her to hurry up. We were going to drive my Mum's minivan, but for some reason it now had a sunroof. And it was opened. I flew down through the sunroof to get into the car. 

Next thing I remember was at my house again but there were different people there. A bunch of friends were standing outside my front door with me. One of my friends was dating a guy. He noticed something was different, weird. We confessed that some of us were witches. Someone suggested that the girl he was dating, who was a also a witch, took him for a ride on a vaccuum (instead of a broomstick... that's what they use in the show Sabrina the Teenage Witch). One of the other witches made a vaccuum appear in front of her. The guy suggested that they wait until nightfall, it would be too dangerous to get caught during the day. 

I then was in my bedroom, alone. I looked outside at a ton of people celebrating a wedding. The wedding was for a very good friend of mine. One of the witches. I tried transporting myself outside from inside my bedroom, but it wasn't working. "Maybe the spell is wrong... Where is my magic book?" I thought outloud. The people outside were just getting ready to set off fireworks and I realized I didn't have time to look for my magic book right then. So I ran outside. 

There were now friends from school outside too. My friend Devin was out there. I ran over to her. The bride was just about to set off the first firework. The groom was nowhere in sight, but no one really cared... Like it was normal. I looked up and saw that it was really cloudy out. The bride set off the firework and I burried my head in Devin's side so scraps from the firework didnt hit me. The clouds were so thick that you couldn't see the fireworks but the clouds were changing shades of pinks and purples and blues from them. It looked really cool. People were laughing and having a great time. 

The last thing that happened was we were all sitting around in a circle talking. The two guys, the short one I was dating, and the taller one were there too now. There were like two people who didn't think tapioca was a pudding. The two guys were going to college for Culinary Arts. I asked them to agree with me that tapioca was a pudding, and they did. But there was still one girl who didn't believe it was a pudding. We started laughing.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream:

I was hanging out with some two friends. Stephanie, a girl who was my best friend from the 4th grade to the 8th grade, and Devin, a girl I go to school with now. Stephanie's family owned a cabin on a lake. The three of us went and hung out in the cabin.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

What out everyone... you'll be seeing a lot of this once I become famous!  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1:

I went to Matthew's house to get the rest of my things that were there. Matthew wasn't home but John was. I knocked on the door and John let me in. I got my things together and we went outside. 

I started crying really hard and told John that I miss Matthew so much. He started holding me and telling me everything will be ok as I cried. 

While I was crying in his brother's arm, Matthew came home. He had bought all new clothes (like he was starting off as a completely new person now that I wasn't in his life). He was standing on the side of the house but out front (me and John were in the back) and he was talking to his two friends, a male and female. His friends left and Matthew came out back. 

I said "Ok, I'm leaving..." And I started to walk away without me and Matthew saying anything to each other. Then I changed my mind. I turned around and walked right to Matthew. I stopped in front of him, looked at him and got really nervous. 

"Hi." I said sheepishly. He said hi back. I asked him how he was doing. He said fine. 
"I have some bills that I have to go pay..." He said. 
"You just don't want to talk to me do you?" I said, suddenly upset. 
"Nope!" Matthew said in a fuck you tone. 
"Fine!" And I walked away. 


Dream 2:

(Some info so you'll understand: I dated this guy David. It was sort of long distance. I met this guy Rob while me and David were together. I broke up with David and told him about Rob. He said we could stay friends. Rob and I broke up I called David a few days later. Dispite me breaking up with him for another guy, he wanted me back. So we got back together. But he had another girlfriend. He broke up with her for me.)

I was at school and using my laptop. I got an IM on yahoo messenger from this girl who's screen name was "WEENDEY." She was saying stuff and asking me questions. Telling me who she was and asking who I am. When I wasn't understanding who she was she told me that we both had the same ex boyfriend, David. She said that we dated him 4 years ago, but really it was like just under 2 years ago. 

Come to find out this girl was outside. I went out side and it was now a lake scene. This girl was there with her parents. I went over to explain to her what had happened between David and I but she wouldn't listen. She stormed off. I tried going after her but her intimidatingly big father stopped me. I said "Fine then you two can listen to what I have to say!" They said the didnt want to but I started talking anyway. And they ended up listening. 

I told them about how we dated before he dated her. I told them that we were only together again for about two months. I told them about how sometimes he was physically abusive to me (I left out that I hit back...). I told them about how, right after we broke up, he fell in love with this other girl and she fucked with his head really bad. He had to be on medication. 

The girl came back, I started calling her Jess (I don't think that's her name in real life). We went back inside my school and I was talking to her. I told her everything I had just told her parents. I apologized to her and I was sincere about it. If I knew things would have ended the way they did between me and David, I would have never called him when Rob and I broke up. 

"Jess" and I went our ways and I walked into my Environmental Science class.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 3:

I was half sleeping and half just lying in bed. I had some dream fragments that was a FA. I got up out of bed, went into the kitchen where my dad was sitting and saw that my mum already made breakfast. She made eggs and english muffins. She left it a mess so I started cleaning it up for her.

----------


## The Cusp

I couldn't resist clicking on such a big red button.  It should do something, like link to a site with your photography.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I'm working on that. I'm in the process of building my very own online web gallery/online portfolio with all the best of my work. Most of it no one on here has ever seen!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

When is it _EVER_  ok to mow your lawn at 7:50 on a SUNDAY FREAKING MORNING?!!!

I hate neighbors. 
Must go back to sleep...

----------


## Mes Tarrant

meggyyy!! Just read your Matthew dream.  :Sad:  Those must really suck.

And damn your neighbor to hell!!!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> meggyyy!! Just read your Matthew dream.  Those must really suck.
> 
> And damn your neighbor to hell!!!



Yeah those Matthew dreams really do suck. But I'll live. And not only is the lawn mower guy my neighbor but he's my landlord too!! Grrrr... lol

----------


## Adam

I fortunately live in a flat in the city, so we dont even know what a lawn is, let alone a lawn mower lol

----------


## Moonbeam

I love the logo, that's beautiful.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I love the logo, that's beautiful.



Thank you!!! I made it myself in photoshop! I just made my new signature too!

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, that's cool.  I never read that before.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

My sister bought me a dream journal for Chirstmas 2003. I found it in my basement the other day. That quote was in it.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hi meggy post some dreams I need something to read! I'm up too early! Help me!!

----------


## Adam

Hey Meghan  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Thank you so much Adam!!! You're such a fantastic friend!!! Thats my first sand writing picture!  ::hug:: 

Mes, here's a dream for you:

A friend of mine, Jess, told me that she decided to take my advice and stayed with her boyfriend. They ended up having a baby together which brought them closer together and they ended up falling deeply back in love. Jess was in her car with her boyfriend. She was crying really hard, she was very hysterical. I didn't know what was going on. She told me that she just gave birth to their baby and she was in a comma. The doctors didn't know if the baby would live. I kept telling her that everything would be ok. 

Next thing I know, I'm at my house, in my bedroom. But my dream bedroom was a lot bigger than my waking life bedroom. There were a bunch of people in my room. We were all talking. Jess came in and I helped her sit on my bed because she was still sore from giving birth. We were all trying to give Jess hope. I decided to take things into my own hands and figure out what was going on with her baby. I never went to the hospital in my dream but I must have gone, or I was just telepathic, because I knew that there was no new progress with her baby. I broke the news to her gently. 

I went into my living room and lay on the couch. The dream kind of shifted a bit because I was now a witch (I've been watching Sabrina, the Teenage Witch a lot lately...). My five year old niece, Jolie, who was supposed to be living in Pennsylvannia, was there. She was a witch too. My mother told her she was at the age where she had to choose between learning the family secret or... something else that I can't remember. Jolie ended up choosing wanting to learn the family secret. I asked Jolie to come see me, she asked why and I told her that I wanted to give her a big hug because I missed her. She came over to me and I gave her a big hug. My mom walked by, going into the kitchen. I asked her if Jolie, when she grew up, would now have to visit witch relatives to give them hints to the family secret in order to get their witches license. She said yes. It didn't really make sense though, because in Sabrina, the Teenage Witch, in order to get your Witches License you have to figure out the family secret. You aren't just told.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hehehe a witch license?? That's actually from the show? Ah too bad you couldn't have a witch talent show or something where you could flaunt your powers!!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Lol I've been having a LOT of dreams like I'm a witch from the show. It's funny. You guys have Harry Potter dreams and I have Sabrina the Teenage Witch dreams! 


Why aren't you on MSN? You said I wasn't on yesterday and now YOU ARENT ON!!

----------


## NeAvO

> Thank The dream kind of shifted a bit because I was now a witch (I've been watching Sabrina, the Teenage Witch a lot lately...).



That was a cool show  ::cooler::  Yes I am a straight man incase you were wondering. *shifty eyes*

Man that dream was insanely weird, the message is "every member in the spellman family has a twin". Whoah 5 years and I still know it.

Ok maybe I am gay  ::shock::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> That was a cool show  Yes I am a straight man incase you were wondering. *shifty eyes*
> 
> Man that dream was insanely weird, the message is "every member in the spellman family has a twin". Whoah 5 years and I still know it.
> 
> Ok maybe I am gay



Hahaha I'm actually glad you know that Neenee because I couldn't remember it myself!!! And you're not gay! lol

----------


## NeAvO

> And you're not gay! lol



Nice to have someone finally agree.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Nice to have someone finally agree.



lol i've agreed with you before you silly little english man!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I've really got to start focusing on my LDs again. I've been so tired lately at night that when I try to focus, it's not very heartfelt. I shall try for one tonight. Again. Actually I did try for one last night but it took me nearly 35 minutes to fall asleep... I had so much stuff running through my mind. Too many things I need to get done and not enough time.

----------


## Adam

Things on your mind is not good when trying to sleep. Although saying that I had LD'ing on my mind before I slept and it worked well for me  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Rub it in buttface... rub it in...  :tongue2:

----------


## Adam

You love it  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1:

I was driving and I saw this guy I went on a date with a few weeks back. He was drunk and he had a case of beer with him too. I offered him a ride to be nice and to make sure he was safe. At first he was being an asshole and said no then he finally got in the car. We got to his house and I went upstairs with him. I knew he had two kids and I wanted to make sure they were alright, he was REALLY REALLY drunk. Some stuff happened but the only thing I remember was trying to take the kids away from him so they could come live with me because he was really just that drunk. 



Wasnt going to post any of my dreams from last night/this morning. But I think Mes would get a good laugh out of this one... I'm not going to post EVERYTHING although most of it has faded...

Dream 2:

I remember being in Alicia's room. Alicia is my best friend. I don't remember what we were talking about but we started making out. I thought it was really weird. But then I started imagining her as a guy. So I went along with it. Our clothes never came off but I was really getting into it.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Omg meggy!!!  ::smitten::  I love the second dream, you really are my kinda girl!

----------


## Adam

Awesome!!!  :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

::D:  for that last dream!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Hahaha I was on the phone earlier with her today and was going to tell her about the dream. But decided not to. It would have been weird. My mum was in the room too...  :Oops: 

To be honest, it was a pretty intense dream. And I thought of Mes right when I woke up LOL.... I didn't mean that in a sexual way either... she should know what I mean by that. Hahaha

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Shitty night's sleep. Stayed up too late talking on the phone  ::smitten:: 

Dream:

The only thing I remember was going to the doctors and finding out I had a cyst on my ovary. The doctor told me that she was going to preform an operation on me to remove the cyst and sprinkle something on my ovary to prevent more from growing. Then she had to drill through my skull into my brain to do... something to my brain so that it would work with the powder substance she sprinkled on my ovary. I remember sitting in her office while she had me sign papers and explained the procedure to me. I remember being very scared. I was worried they would keep me awake for the brain surgery.  :Sad:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

::o:  Oi! You need some relaxing dreams in a flowery field somewhere where you can roll around with some dude who looks like he's from the cover of a romance novel.  :wink2:  (Although actually, well yeah, well that's a diff story.)

Who is this phone person who has inspired that smiley?  :boogie:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Mmmmm Fabio.... Hahahahaha Fabia? Lol... No no no... that wont work either. 

His name is Kyle.  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

> Dream:
> 
> The only thing I remember was going to the doctors and finding out I had a cyst on my ovary.



Not the follow up dream I was hoping for... ::lol:: 

I'd be scared too if I was about to get my skull drilled!  Good thing you didn't dream about the operation.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Not the follow up dream I was hoping for...
> 
> I'd be scared too if I was about to get my skull drilled!  Good thing you didn't dream about the operation.




I could always go back and edit my dream and say I went to the Dr.s and found out I was pregnant! Just for you!  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Going away for the weekend. I'm bringing my laptop. If I don't get a chance to post dreams online, I'll make sure to type them up and save them so I can post them when I return on Monday.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

So I've been sick all weekend long, yay. I don't remember any dreams. But we went to the Pittsburgh Zoo and Aquarium on Sunday. Here are some pics! 

Sophie before the Zoo eating cereal:


Jolie before the Zoo being a fool: 


Tiger:


Rhino:


Lioness:


Elephant:


Flowers:


Brown Bear:


Monkies fighting:


Seahorse:


TINA COME GET SOME HAM:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Omg llama!!! Omg sea horse!!  ::D:  Cool pics... who are the kids??

----------


## meggyfayephotography

My two nieces.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Man, this cold really does need to go away. I remember having lots of dreams last night but I don't remember what they were of. They are just a big jumble. *The only thing I remember is:*

Being at Matthew's house. He was lying on the couch and I was sitting on the floor in front of him, unhappy. He was taking a nap. All I could think about was wanting to leave because I was with Kyle too, but Matthew didn't know. I turned to him, and woke him up. I said, "Matthew, this isn't working out is it? Maybe I should just go home." And he said something about how it's too soon to tell and we should give it a few more days. I replied with something like I'm unhappy and I don't want to be unhappy, I know things aren't going to change so I should just go home. He eventually agreed. I felt so relieved because I didn't want to be with Matthew, I wanted to be with Kyle.

I think I woke up after that, though. I was doing so well with NOT having Matthew dreams. But I saw him the other day. He stopped by. He dropped stuff off that I had been too scared to get from his house. It made me feel a lot better getting those things back, knowing I don't have to see him ever again. It was like... "The first day of the rest of my life." We went outside and talked for about 20 minutes when I put my things down. I told him I was moving over 1,000 away from home in January when I was done with school. I told him that there was nothing here for me and I needed to leave. I think he understood it was mostly because of him. I don't want to live in a town where I may accidentally run into the guy I was so sure I was going to marry... And that was that.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Oooh! My phone just rang and I remembered another dream: 

My phone rang this morning when I was sleeping and it came into my dream. I was on my laptop talking to Kyle when the phone rang. Then he asked me why I didn't pick it up and I said because I don't like answering the phone if I don't know who it is. And he told me it was him calling me and I got sad. I think he called me back, but the phone didn't ring that time, because I remember talking to him on the phone and smiling and laughing. Lol.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

So, twas just posting in NeeNee's DJ and read that he had an LD. Then it made me remember that I was almost lucid last night. I remember waking up and I told myself not to open my eyes and to lay still. So I started falling back asleep and I could feel myself becoming lucid but then I coughed and I woke up. Bleh. So close, yet so far away...

----------


## Adam

Hey cool pics Meghan. We have a sea life centre just down the road, might go there and get some pics this weekend  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

> Omg llama!!!



Love the llama!  I might use that for my next avatar.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Love the llama!  I might use that for my next avatar.



haha that would be very flattering! i hope you do use it! you have my permission. i actually have it as my desktop image lol

----------


## The Cusp

Did you crop that one?  I think I'll need the top of his ears when I try to fit it into a square.

----------


## Moonbeam

Great pics!  Looks like it was a beautiful day.

----------


## Adam

lol @ your llama desktop!! Not as good as mine though  :wink2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Thanks, Moonbeam! It was a beautiful day. Actually it was a rather hot day, it was 101 outside when we got back to the car at 5pm! 

Adam- Our desktops are both equally fantastic in their own ways  :tongue2:  

Dream:

Something disturbing about my sister. We'll leave it at that. Then we walked over to a couple guys standing around a car. There was a sort of mini golf course that was built into the car. Then my sister started pulling out pre-made baked goods... you know the Pillsbury ones where all you have do is unroll them and put them on a baking sheet and cook them. There was some cheesecake thing, some danish roll with chocolate mixed in it and something else. *(Note: I must have gone to bed craving sweets! )*

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Webpage is now up. Not finished with the editing though. Going to make the images larger in the galleries. And going to turn on the scroll bars too. But until then, here's what I've got:

http://meggyfayephotography.joolo.com

----------


## Twoshadows

I _love_ your zoo pictures, Meg. They're so bright and clear, and such good angles of all the animals. Very very good!  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Thanks, TS, it really means a lot coming from you! 


I should have become lucid from this stupid dream! I was angry!
Dream:

I was hanging out with my old friend/ex boyfriend, Gary. We were out on my back porch. No one was around so we started kissing, then he pushed me against the side of the house and we started really going at it. I stopped him because I was afraid someone would catch us and I didn't want it to go any farther. 

I changed the subject and said, "Do you want to see a trick?" He said sure and I started flying. If the flying didn't make me lucid, the next thing I said sure as hell should have. I told him to take my hand, and by doing so he'd be able to fly to. (Often in my dreams when I fly, I tell people that if they hold my hand when I fly they will be able to fly too, "just like in my dreams!") He held my hand, and we started to fly together. He was impressed. I slightly let go of his hand and he began to fall. I quickly grabbed his hand again and said, "See, that's why you have to make sure not to let go. Because you'll fall."

We flew around to the front of my house and landed. The scene changed.

I was young again, like 9-years-old. I was hanging out with my sister, Lisa, my friend Liz, my Mum and someone else, I can't remember. We were walking down the street to play at the school's playground. We had some food in brown paper bags. I was flying a bit, but trying not to get caught. Liz was the only one who knew I could fly. I started walking when I saw the cops. Things were not good. Then asked for everyone's ID and I gave them my wallet. Everything was in it like in real life, even my driver's license... but I was supposed to be 9. 

The cop who had my wallet was being an ass. He kept all of my things except my expired driver's license and my health insurance prescription card. He threw those back at me. I told him he didn't have to be so rude. The two cops started interrogating the others and I said, "Liz, should I show them my trick?" She said yes, they all looked at me. I started flying around. They were all amazed. Then they started to be a lot nicer to us. Especially me. 

The reason why the cops stopped us was revealed. Unintentionally. I overheard the cops talking about how one of us was some sort of killer. A female cop that arrived out of nowhere pointed to Liz. She was the last one to be questioned. My Mum and Lisa were free to go but they wanted to wait around so we could all go to the park together. I told them quietly that Liz was the killer and sent them off quietly and unsuspiciously, saying that I'd wait for Liz and that they should just go. I made them run quickly to give them a head start, I could fly faster than they could run and I would have no problem catching up. 

The cops finally got to questioning Liz. My sister and Mum were long gone by this point. Liz was in another room, she couldn't hear or see me. I asked the female cop for the food back. Liz was almost done with the cops. I had to hurry. I was going to take the drinks but decided I had no time to worry about spilling them. I grabbed the paper bags and took off flying down the road. 

My Mum told me to meet them at some house that was past the park in hopes that Liz wouldn't find us there. I was headed in the direction of the house. A busy street was coming up. I was going to wait for there to be a clear crossing before I flew over the street, then I remembered that I could fly above the traffic. So I did just that. But an on-coming car didn't realize that I was flying, or that I was cleared above him so he slammed on his breaks. Then he stared in amazement as I flew above him. 

I got to the location where I was to meet my Mum and sister. There was a park there, too, at the house where we were supposed to meet. A bunch of other people where there playing. The last thing I remember was my Mum referring to my dad as "George" (his real name is Alan) and my sister telling her that if she calls him that in the courtroom, he'll testify and say that Liz is innocent. 

=================================

Wow, that was a rather long dream. It's good to have my recall back again.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...interesting dream. Lots of detail. Cool plot.

I know, I'm often frustrated after my flying dreams when I realized I missed lucidity when it should have been so obvious. But sometimes when dreams have a really good plot, it's fun to have them just happen. It makes you feel like you've had a great adventure when you wake up.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

That is really true. It surely wouldn't have been that funny in the end if I were lucid! Although I haven't been lucid in so long, I would sacrafice it! Lol.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I tried to do Adam's new technique this morning, but I set my alarm too late in the morning and when I woke up, I was surprisingly too awake right when I woke up. Apparently I can run off of 5 1/2-6 hours of sleep just fine... So I think next time, I'll set my alarm for after 4 hours of sleep. 

Ok then, lets see if I can get this all out...

Dream 1:

I was in a hospital. It was pretty much empty except 3 adults and 5 newborn babies. A fire alarm went off and we had to get the babies out of the room they were in. Because there were more babies than adults, two of us had to take two babies. I was one of the people who took two babies. 

So we were sitting in some other room, talking. About what, I'm not really too sure. The babies were sleepy. They didnt want to face me and lay on me to fall asleep. They wanted to face away from me and put their faces in my hands to fall asleep. It was rather strange. 

Then they turned into frogs and I thought nothing of it. I was caring for the baby frogs as if they were human babies and I thought it was normal. The frogs then jumped on the floor and were hopping around. Someone said we had to pick them up and I suddenly wanted nothing to do with them. I thought that they were disgusting and I didn't know how I felt so calm about caring for them before. I let them hop away.

Dream 2:

I was talking to Kyle about how I just had a really weird dream. I was thinking about the frog dream and if I was going to remember it all to write down. He asked me what the dream was about and I told him I'd send him the link to my DJ once I was done typing it. 

Dream 3:

I was at my old high school, but not for school. Someone was going around killing people throughout the town but the police didn't know who it was. The killer was in the high school. The kids in the school were going chaotic, just because. They didn't know the killer was about. 

I ran outside the school. I dialed 911 on my cell phone. I tried explaining to the operator that the killer was at the high school and the kids were going crazy and the police had to be sent over right away. But for some reason I was having a hard time articulating what I really wanted to say, so she didn't believe that something bad was really happening. I told her that kids were breaking windows and jumping out of the windows that were on the second floor. After I told her about the kids jumping out of the windows, she transferred me to the local police station. 

I hid behind a tree because I was afraid I would be seen by the killer and I would be shot at. I tried explaining to the officer on the phone that he had to get police over right away to calm things down. I woke up.

Dream 4:

I don't remember this entire dream from the beginning. Here are some smaller fragments that I do remember: 

-I was in a big city
-There was mob-like fighting going on
-I was afraid for my safety
-I was with my friend Krystle in this big building, it was like a parking garage with offices
-Krystle was working for the mob that was located in the parking garage/office building

Krystle and I were outside of the parking garage/office building. We had brought a car up to a higher level floor for one of the mob guys. We stopped it on a floor, not know what to do with it. There were a bunch of mob guys sitting around. Krystle asked what she should do with it, but they ignored her because she was a female. She asked again, and they ignored her yet again. So I stated very loudly to leave it where it was because they weren't answering you which meant they would take care of it themselves. 

Krystle and I quickly left that floor. I heard them shouting after us, they were pissed that I spoke to them that way. We ran to get away from them. They stopped following.

I got down to the main floor. Krystle was gone now, and I didn't think anything of it. There was a lot going on down there, a bunch of people getting ready to leave for an outting of some sort. There were four really dorky (like trekky-science club-chess club-taped glasses-pleated pants dorky) in my way. I said excuse me in a nice tone. The acknowledged me but didn't move. So I pushed through them. They got pissed and I think they threw something at me and missed. So I dumped my bottle of water on them. 

One of their mothers was outside the doorway I had just pushed through and she saw what happened. I explained to her what happened she got pissed at her son. She made them all apologize and I just smiled at them because I knew I had gotten them in trouble. 

My two cousins, Aunt and Uncle were around. I told my older cousin that I wanted to go home, so he was going to take me home before his family left for the outting. His dad made us two frozen pizzas for the drive. Rick, my cousin driving me, was driving a new, blue, Volkswagen Beetle. In the car, he ate his pizza very quickly. I was picking at mine. I could taste the sauce, and it was very rich and smooth. But I was having a hard time swallowing the crust because it was kind of dry. 

Before we went to my house, we stopped at our Grandfather's toy shop (he doesn't have one in real life). I was still eating my pizza in the shop. Our other uncle, our father's younger brother, was sitting the shop with our grandfather. I don't remember what he was doing, but I thought it was strange that he was there. Our grandfather was walking around with his shirt off.

----------


## Adam

WOW loads of dreams  ::D: 

Did you go back to sleep after waking up, or stay awake?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Went back to sleep and had dreams 3 & 4. I set my alarm for 6am, I surely did NOT stay awake!  :tongue2:

----------


## Adam

I always remember LOADS of dreams doing my technique - regardless of beinging lucid - its good for the vividness and dream recal  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Adam- your technique doesn't work for me  :Sad:  I woke up 3 1/2 hours after I went to sleep, and still I was wide awake when my alarm went off. 

I did have a bunch of odd and confusing dreams, though.

Dream 1:

Was at my grandmother's house. Brad and Kyle, two guy I know from school when I was way younger, were there. My grandmother's house was the same on the inside but on the outside it was on a beach. I wanted to go walk on the beach. I asked Brad to go with me, but he didn't want to. Then I asked Kyle and he said yes. I was joking around with Brad and said something like "See, Kyle still loves me!" Se we walked out the front door and I realized I was wearing my pjs still. I looked at Kyle and was like, "Umm hold on a sec, let me go change. Then I woke up.

Dream 2:

My grandmother and my aunt were at my house. My aunt lives in New York City but is, by no means, any sort of partier. She leads a rather boring life as far as I know because she works so much. So we were eating dinner. I was in the kitchen by myself at first. My aunt and my sister(the one I don't get along with) were talking to me about clubs and partying and such. My aunt told me I should go visit her in NYC and we would have so much fun. And my sister was trying to get me to go out with her as well. I was avoiding their eyes and just saying no thanks. I didn't want to tell them that I chose not to drink anymore because of my boyfriend. Not that I'm ashamed, but in my dream I just didn't want to hear them tease me. 

Dream 3:

I was part of a different family. A rather large family. With lots of younger siblings, I was the oldest. We moved into a new house. But I think it was haunted. My dream parents were telling me I had first choice with the bedrooms because my siblings weren't there yet and I was the oldest. 

I was thinking about this one bedroom on the end because there was a bathroom in it, but my dream parents said it would be a bad choice because my brothers and sisters would want to use the bathroom all the time. I moved on. 

I saw the smaller living room that would be used as a game room. There was a bedroom on the other side of it, a rather good sized room. My dream parents suggested I not use that room either because the stereo system would go right outside my bedroom wall, and it would get too loud for me. So, again, I moved on. 

I walked farther down the hallway, heading left of the game room. There was another bedroom, it was really big. But I didn't like the old lime-green carpeting. I moved on. There was a corner, that turned left. I continued down the hallway. There were doors, but I wasn't interested to look. I saw another really big bedroom, but for some reason decided against that as well. 

The last bedroom I looked at, I don't know the location of it within the house. It was giving me a really weird vibe which set the mood for the rest of the dream. The vibe it gave me was that the bedroom was consumed by spirits and ghosts. I ran away from that bedroom. 

I was now in the main living room. My younger dream brothers and sisters were there. This is where it gets really weird. We had two fish tanks in the room already. A fish tank along each parallel wall. The tank on the left side of me had a bunch of small and helpless fish in them, and for some reason there was a small gorilla in the tank with the small fish. When I noticed the gorilla, it started to go after two of the fish, to eat them. One of my younger sisters rushed over to me with a cup over water. I got one of the fish out of the tank, and put it in the cup. The second fish was now gone, too. But I found it. Under my shirt. It was now as if the whole room was filled with water, because the fish was swimming around under my clothes. I started to lift the bottom of my shirt up to get the fish out, when my stupid neighbor slammed the door and woke me up.

----------


## Adam

Well if anything least it is giving you these dreams?

Maybe we should chat in detail about what it is you are doing, and what is not working for you and change it to work with you?  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

That's why you adopted me  :tongue2:  Well that and so I can call Mes "Mum" hahahahahaha

----------


## Adam

lol @ Mummy Mes!

And as you know, 'I'm the Daddy!!'

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I say we go spam Mummy's DJ because she's never around anymore... who's with me?!

----------


## Adam

Meh, she is too busy with college  :Sad:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Fine, I'll spam enough for the both of us!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

What an odd night of continuing dreams...

Dream 1:

I was in my car, in the passenger's seat. Matthew was going through my trunk. My camera was back there. We were still broken up, but he was going to help me move my things to North Carolina. There was a car filled with attractive girls that pulled off to the side of the road. Because Matthew and I weren't together, I didn't care if he checked them out. He took my camera out of it's bag, that was in my trunk, and used my very bright flash to get their attention, and started flirting with them all. I was pissed, jumped out of the car and grabbed my camera out of his hands. I yelled at him that I didn't care if he flirted with them, just don't use my shit to do so. 

Dream 2:

My dad and I drove to North Carolina in my car. We were only going for the weekend to drop some things off. He was going to fly home right when we got there, and I was to stay the weekend with Alicia and start getting settled in. Then I would return to New Hampshire and finish college. When my dad and I got to Alicia's building, I didn't think twice about rolling up my windows or taking my keys and purse out of the window. I was a little side-tracked because there was a large parade going on and Alicia's senior class pictures were being taken. All I grabbed out of my car was a blanket. I went back to get the rest of my things and my car was gone!! Someone stole everything I had brought down with me! Including my purse and money, with my debit card in my wallet!! I started freaking out. I had my dad help me look for my car, maybe I just forgot where I parked it. We went to the police and told them what happened. I realized the likelihood of me getting my car back was now slim to none. After speaking with the police, my dad told me he had to go. That was as much as he wanted to help me, I was a grown girl now and I had to take care of these things on my own if I was going to be living that far away from home. I was nervous about handling it on my own, but I understood and he left. Then I woke up.

Dream 3:

Don't remember too much of this one, other than it was a continuation of the previous dream. My dad was gone and I was with Alicia, hoping my car would show up somewhere, sometime soon. I remember thinking that it was a good thing my Debit/Visa card has my photo ID on it so whoever stole it couldn't use it because they aren't me. 


Now, I may have had another dream between 3 and 4, but I'm not sure if it was a dream, or if it really happened. My upstairs neighbors always slam the door when the go in and out of the house. And the door is right next to my bedroom, so it shakes my entire room. It was 5:30am and they left and slammed the door, really loudly and it woke me up out of a dead sleep. But they usually don't leave at 5:30am. Which is why I don't know if it was a dream or not. Another reason why I DON'T think it was a dream is because that was the only time I did hear them slam the door this morning until they came home at about 9am. Either way, it pissed me off!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hello.  ::D:  Just here to catch up on my spamming.

Ha!!! Nice job confusing dreams with reality!  :tongue2:  One time this decoration thing crashed to the floor while I was asleep and scared the crap out of me. I bet the only reason I went back to sleep after that is because I was half dead from my heart attack.  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Ahh, Mes! Its good to see you back, spamming in my DJ. How I've missed your crazy comments! 

Dream 1:

Was really weird. I was going to write it down in my paper journal, but I was really tired and I had to get up early for work today. So I decided not to. Kinda sad that I didn't, because I am only left with the feeling that it was really interesting. 

Dream 2:

Went out to eat with my parents. I remember lying down in the back seat as we drove home and watching a movie on the TV screen we had hanging from the rear view mirror. I remember something about wanting dessert. 

Next thing I know, I was at some weird amusement park thing. But the only thing I saw was the weird ride I was on. It was a pirate ship, there were 3 different sections of seating. And all the ride did was move back and forth like you were on the opened seas in the middle of a storm. 

There was a guy there, it was Matthew, but not him at the same time. It was his body, but not his name or personality or anything. Someone else was in his body. And I didn't call him Matthew either. I asked him if he wanted to sit with me, he paused the said, "Uhh sure." So I said "Nevermind, you don't have to." And I walked away and sat by myself, away from my family too. I was really sad that no one came after me to find me and make sure I was alright. 

Then the scene changed and I didn't recognize where I was. There were two guys, one that I was sort of dating and he was just sort of interested in me, but nothing serious. And another guy who I didn't really think of as more than a friend. Out of the blue the guy friend realized that he was in love with me, so he came over to me and kissed me. I was a little thrown off by it and asked him what he was doing. He explained his feelings to me. And I guess I had a change of heart too because we were now together. Then I woke up.

----------


## Adam

meh meh meh

(ah who am I kidding, I am not as kool as Mes or NeeNoo)

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Hehe, how did you do that picture? Aren't you supposed to be working  :tongue2:

----------


## Adam

Long exposure and a light - I am trying to work but took a break for inspiration!  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Ok. Let me clarify that...

I know the slow shutter speed and painting with light. Have had many class assignments based on it. 

How did you get it without you in the shot?

----------


## Adam

Because I was not lit up..... lol

----------


## bro

A half pound of cheese eh?

Sounds like the LD's you've had have been fairly good but not all that frequent. But -eh that is what happens in life. I'm sure you'll be getting more, perhaps not now though. I find sometimes intermitent attempts, and taking breaks is a better strategy than constantly trying tediously.

I saw some flying dreams...I'd like some more of those, for me it always goes along with a feeling of ultimate freedom.

PS- Adam, that is a wonderful photo, you certainly know how to work with cameras.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Ahh. So you've finally decided to grace my DJ with your presence.  :tongue2:  And you've gone back very far in reading my dreams too. I feel flattered! Haha. Yes, a half pound of cheese. That was the first time I ever thought a dream was real. Lol.

----------


## Adam

> PS- Adam, that is a wonderful photo, you certainly know how to work with cameras.



You talking about the light one? Thanks mate  ::D:

----------


## bro

No problem my British friend. :smiley:

----------


## Adam

*English!*

----------


## bro

I disagree and will argue just for the sake of argument.

----------


## Adam

Here we go.... lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Ahem-- THIS IS A DREAM JOURNAL! Stop the  ::spam:: ing


 :tongue2:

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

> Dream 2:
> 
> Went out to eat with my parents. I remember lying down in the back seat as we drove home and watching a movie on the TV screen we had hanging from the rear view mirror. I remember something about wanting dessert. 
> 
> Next thing I know, I was at some weird amusement park thing. But the only thing I saw was the weird ride I was on. It was a pirate ship, there were 3 different sections of seating. And all the ride did was move back and forth like you were on the opened seas in the middle of a storm. 
> 
> There was a guy there, it was Matthew, but not him at the same time. It was his body, but not his name or personality or anything. Someone else was in his body. And I didn't call him Matthew either. I asked him if he wanted to sit with me, he paused the said, "Uhh sure." So I said "Nevermind, you don't have to." And I walked away and sat by myself, away from my family too. I was really sad that no one came after me to find me and make sure I was alright. 
> 
> Then the scene changed and I didn't recognize where I was. There were two guys, one that I was sort of dating and he was just sort of interested in me, but nothing serious. And another guy who I didn't really think of as more than a friend. Out of the blue the guy friend realized that he was in love with me, so he came over to me and kissed me. I was a little thrown off by it and asked him what he was doing. He explained his feelings to me. And I guess I had a change of heart too because we were now together. Then I woke up.



Heh, isn't it weird when things happen in dreams like people with different names but it seems normal in your dream? I'll probably read your earlier ones but I have to go turn in a job application right now. Can't really expect people to read mine if I don't read anyone else's, right?  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Heh, isn't it weird when things happen in dreams like people with different names but it seems normal in your dream? I'll probably read your earlier ones but I have to go turn in a job application right now. Can't really expect people to read mine if I don't read anyone else's, right?



Welcome to my faboo dj! I love it when I get new viewers! I'll be sure to return the apprecation and read your too!!

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

Okay, I've read the first page so far. Something that stands out to me about most of your dreams is that they are pretty normal, involve your boyfriend or some other guy you had/have feelings for. That's cool to see you having lucid dreams and being so excited about them. I hope to do the same.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Yeah. He's my ex. I dreamed of him often. Most of them were bad dreams, even when I was with him  ::lol:: 

You'll like this one!  :tongue2: 
Dream 1:

My bedroom was the same as Matthew's bedroom. But it wasn't at his house, just looked like it. I had a sleepover party with my best friend, *Alicia* (who is now a DV member, Aliciamegan), *Adam*, *Mes Tarrant*, *Bro* and a lady with a baby who I think was supposed to be *Burns*. Everyone was sitting on the floor, including myself. We were all scattered amongst the room. Funny enough, Adam was drunk, tired and wanted to go to sleep. I was tired too, but I wasn't drunk. I laid down in bed and then Adam laid in bed with me. Mes was giggling (big surprise  :tongue2: ), took him out of my bed and dragged him down the hall to their bed. Bro laid down in bed with me and Alicia and Burns remained on the floor. 

Dream 2:

I was going back to school for culinary arts. It was the last few days of classes, finals were here! I had everything under control, or so I thought. If I didn't complete my final exam, the cooking portion, I couldn't pass the class. The final exam was to cook for a newlyweds wedding reception. 

I was on my driving to the location. I started driving down the street. A guy on a motorcycle cut me off. There was a guy on another motorcycle in front of him. The guy who cut me off was fucking around and wanted to race the other guy who was minding his own business. So the guy fucking around drove on the opposite side of the road. A car came towards him, but he didn't have enough room to get back to the correct side of the road. The asshole on the motorcycle drove up and over the oncoming car, which then caused that car to drive up and over MY car! 

It was about 200 feet from my house, and I wasn't injured that much. I got out of the car and started screaming "DADDY!!!!!!" And began running toward home. My dad came running out, and came down to the scene of the accident with me. He was furious. My car was nearly totalled. But everyone was fine. The guy who caused the accidents was only going to give us $50 each and go on his way, he was very arrogant. He had a check fall out of his pocket. Me and the other car driver were bitching, saying he wasn't going to get away with it. I stepped on the check, and the other car driver ran behind me to pick it up. The asshole motorcycle guy grabbed me and told me to lift my foot. My dad, being the protective and loving daddy that he is, grabbed the guys hand off of me, and instantly snapped his wrist while saying, "Don't ever lay your fucking hands on my daughter again!" It was so gross. The bone snapped so loud, I could feel it. 

Remembering I had a final to do, I rushed back home, looking for the contact information for my Chef Instructor. I was just in this car accident and I surely did not want to have to take my final exam under these stresses. There was an MSN email address, so I signed onto MSN Live Messenger, hoping if I sent an IM, the instructor would receive it. I was successful. The instructor was very understanding and told me not to worry about it. We would get to my make-up exam when I was feeling better. 

I remember resting in a room with someone. It was a female, and I was blaming her for the accident. She was now the asshole motorcycle driver. 

I woke up.

----------


## bro

I see dreamviews is getting to you Meggy. It does that...we're just _that_ good. That sounds like a fun dream indeed...everyone chillin' in each other's beds. I can see all of us having a house party and having a whole lot of fun. Mes Tarrant in your dream must have been quite a laugh...(shakes finger at Mes while forcing a smirk from his face), and Adam! Haha, oh boy, that is great.

Your motorcycle dream made me laugh...thing is, it actually seemed rather logical. If it was my dream it would have been jumping scenes every 5 seconds, yours seemed to follow a pretty predictable flow.

Hehe, 50$ for your troubles...the motorcycle driver f*cking around...and the wrist! ::shock::  :Eek: ...driving on the wrong side of the road, (even if it's for a fun race) tends to cause problems.

It's also clear past things are on your mind, ie: culinary school, but, that happens.

Gah! You're blaming that poor woman who appeared for the accident?! AH! how could you?! It was the snotty arrogant man!

I look forward to reading more dreams, keep at it :smiley:

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

Heh, that first one was silly. It didn't seem that interesting, though. But the second one. That one was cool. It's not cool that you were all scared and stressed over it, but I like dreams with action. What a nice, safe feeling you must get from you dad. I like your dreams because they easily keep me interested. Maybe it's the way you write them. Maybe it's because you just have a personality that I like and so it automatically makes me interested.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Bro-- That is not the first dream I've had with DV members, lol, just the first I've had in about a month. The wrist thing was absolutely disgusting! And I wasn't BLAMING the girl, the dream shifted and she really was the one who caused the accident, and the racing was in fun... the innocent biker wanted nothing to do with it. 

Idec-- I'm glad you enjoy reading my dreams. I try to write them in interesting ways. I love to write. Sorry I haven't gotten a chance to read your DJ yet, I've been super slammed with work and school. But things will hopefully calm down mid- next week.

----------


## Adam

That dream is awesome! Sleep over!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

I must say, much stranger dreams in page 2 than page 1. The disease one was crazy! I bet that was pretty scary. It reminded me of an episode of the original Star Trek where they were on a planet with only kids because once you reached puberty, you would get the disease and would age very rapidly until you died in about a month.

The animal one was probably the weirdest.

More of shaky stuff with your ex.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Blah, too tired last night to remember any dreams. Can't stop coughing. Kill me now.

----------


## EmilySian

Loving the car/motorbike dream! Love actionpacked dreams!

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

Well, after thinking about it, 17 pages is a lot. It wouldn't be that bad if it was just your journal, but I can't just single you out and I can't very well read everyone's long journals, so how about you just tell me which ones you would like me to read? I'll still read the ones you add after your most recent one.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I've had so many dreams, I dont remember them all... read whichever ones you want. Doesn't make a difference to me.

----------


## mark

Hello!

Just read through some of the dreams you posted, good stuff....I like the one when you shouted at the student/ex employee for letting the old man into the room lol made me laugh.

Its mad how many people on here dream about other DV members lol so far none of those for me lol although I am quite new on here.

I really like the pictures you have posted up I especially liked the one of the bear it was very good. I had a quick look at your website to there are some great photos on there I really liked them :smiley:

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

Any that are particularly special that stand out to you?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Hello!
> 
> Just read through some of the dreams you posted, good stuff....I like the one when you shouted at the student/ex employee for letting the old man into the room lol made me laugh.
> 
> Its mad how many people on here dream about other DV members lol so far none of those for me lol although I am quite new on here.
> 
> I really like the pictures you have posted up I especially liked the one of the bear it was very good. I had a quick look at your website to there are some great photos on there I really liked them



Hey! Thanks! Welcome to my DJ and welcome to Dreamviews!! Yeah, those of us who really make this website a part of them become really close to certain members... as you can see... and we end up dreaming about them. It's funny. And fun! I'm sure if you stick around and become active in the forums, people will be dreaming of you in no time! 

Thanks for the comments on my photography as well! Take care and see you around!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Wow.

Dream 1:

Was in a grocery store. I saw this guy that I went out on a date with once. He was older, and he had two children, both around 7 years of age. I was talking to the guy in the freezer section of the grocery store, and his daughter ran over to me. I was being really nice to the daughter in hopes to impress this guy, and, well, she was just really sweet.

Dream 2:

I was in an elementary school. There were sketchy looking guys there. The whole dream I was trying to protect these two little girls from the creepy guys. It was actually rather intense. At the beginning of the dream they were unsure about trusting me, by the end of it I had assured them so much that they would be safe with me, they were clinging to me for dear life. 

Dream 3:

The beginning is kind of scattered. *Bro* was coming to see me. I remember talking to him on the phone, he was telling me he was going to leave at 3PM because he thought people would look badly at us if we stayed in the hotel all day. I told him we don't have to stay in the hotel all day, that there were things around here for us to do. I tried convincing him to leave at like 9-10AM. He still wanted to leave at 3PM. 

Next thing I know, I was getting in Alicia's car, with my hair still wet and in a towel. I was dressed and I had my makeup done, but I didn't have enough time to do my hair. She had to go to the car mechanic to pick up a part for her car, and some gas treatment stuff. I waited in the car while she went in. 

We were then in someone's apartment. My sister and two nieces where there. They were getting ready to sleep over a friend's house and I had Jolie come give me a hug. 

At one point in the dream, I think it was after I got off the phone with Bro, Alicia was sitting in a chair and I was sitting on the floor. She was tipping back in the chair and I looked outside. It was pouring rain outside, like a tarenchal downpour.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I don't remember any dreams from the past two nights, but Bro had an LD last night about going up a sky scraper and wanting to throw his dog off of it. Hah.

----------


## bro

Quite right Meggy-poo deary-boo,

I'll contribute for the both of us, since it seems this is the only news of LD's to report for us both in the past 2 days  :tongue2: 

 I, in my lucid dream was accending a square staircase that went up something like 40 flights. I wanted to drop my dog down the central hole to see what would happen...I remember running up to the top, looking out of the window, wondering why it was so hard to see in a lucid dream, and watched some hobos break into some fancy sports cars. The hobos were then invited into a garage to sleep, and they were really excited for their new life...

The night before I had another lucid dream where I was gliding above a forested area, on the edge of a town. I knew I could control it, and that I was dreaming, and proceeded to do acrobatics...

I think being with Miss lady camera really got my mind going and produced some VERY vivid LD's ::lol::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Hehe *happy sigh*  ::smitten:: 

Dream 1:

I was talking on the phone with Matthew. I was supposed to be staying at his house, as friends, for a few days. I asked him if he was remembering to feed the cats and he said he was. Then he was telling me about how Archie sleeps on his bed all the time now, right inbetween the two pillows at the head of the bed. 

Dream 2:

I was out in the woods, at a cabin, camping with a bunch of people. Like... a lot of people. I didn't know them all. Then we heard gunshots in the near distance and everyone started freaking out and running away. It was as if we were hiding from people and the gunshots signified that whoever was looking for us, had found us. 

Me and my Mum were hiding inside, and some guy who was supposed to be protecting us told us to keep the doors locked and stay away from the doors and windows. We sat on the couch watching TV. I was scared so I sat next to her, my arm linked with hers, and layed my head on her shoulder. 

Two guys who were rather good looking came in the room. I was flirting with them. One of them said how cute me and my Mum were and I said something like "of course we are, she's my mum!" One of the guys said something and was teasing me in a joking way. I told him I was sad and that he needed to give me a hug. He said something like I just wanted a hug to make me feel better, and I told him that it wouldn't make me feel better. So he decided to give me a hug. I got up and hugged him and whispered that I was kidding and I wanted a hug to make me feel better. It was weird what happened next. Bro was able to see me hugging this guy on my webcam. I could see his reaction in my head somehow and I stopped hugging him and started shaking my head, trying to tell him it wasn't what it looked like. Then we started talking on cam normally. I don't remember me being on my laptop, it was still as if I could just see him in my mind on his webcam.

----------


## Adam

OMG guilty of dream cheating already  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

i know. im horrible...

----------


## bro

Not horrible my dear...we can't help what we dream about, unless of course we're lucid, and then still it isn't doing it in reality.

Strange, we both had a dream of other partners, on the SAME NIGHT when really it is quite the opposite...

I had a dream as I said of looking at a girl who I found attractive, and getting yelled at and humiliated after, only to run into the bathroom, hiding under the urinal...

Go figure, but your my one and only.

*I'll stop spamming your journal now...*

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Its never spam when it comes to you.  ::smitten::

----------


## Adam

Get a room  :tongue2:

----------


## bro

Thanks Adam for the imput. We may just do that.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! 

It would figure that, after weeks and weeks of trying different methods and techniques, I would have a DILD and not remember the fucking dream very well!! Let's see what I can recall...

Dream: 

Something rather eventful was happening, I'm not sure what exactly but I remember an exciting feeling. Maybe I was trying to run from someone, or run to something... I was on a plane going to Hawaii and we were flying over Alaska. Don't ask why the flight route was like that... I don't know. I remember looking out my window and I could see glaciers and huge chunks of bluish-white iceburgs floating on the water. It was absolutely beautiful. 

I think the weather was getting bad and we had to stop in Alaska. 

I found myself in a large building filled with lots of Eskimos wearing bulky winter jackets with fur lining around the hoods. There were a bunch of tables where people were sitting and eating. 

I was standing at the end of one table and I think I told myself I would try flying to see if I was dreaming. I jumped up in the air and took off, flying down the length of the long table just inches above it. "I'm dreaming! I'm flying and I'm dreaming!!" I yelled. I landed and thought to myself I had to go find someone I knew would understand my joy. I started to fly over the tables again and I found Bro. I flew right over to him, shouting "I did it! I'm finally having another lucid dream! My flying made me realize I was dreaming!" I landed and he stood up from eating and he hugged me. "See, I told you that you'd be able to do it again!" 

The dream gets rather cloudy to my memory after this. I think there was possibly some LD sex, or at least lots of kissing. One of the Eskimo's had an extremely hilarious name. I wanted to remember it when I woke up, so I wrote it down in my dream, as if I were engraving it in my mind. But of course, I forgot it. The last thing I remember from it all was rubbing my hands together and trying to concentrate because the dream was fading. 


Maybe if my recall wasn't shite lately I'd have been able to remember more of it. I really need to work on that. I was really tired when I went to bed last night, too. Don't know if it hindered my recall or helped me achieve the LD. Either way, I finally had another one after a long time of trying.

----------


## Adam

I love it when you write stuff down in dreams and think you will remember things lol - Congrats on the LD  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Haha, I know! It kills me, because it's like right on the tip of my tounge and I know I won't remember it either. But I know it was fucking hilarious! I think I ought to start using your technique again, because I know that helps me with my recall even if it doesn't make me LD.

----------


## Adam

But you know you cannot get to sleep when using it dork!

Anyway, MSN?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I know that, but it helped me with my recall. It didn't help me with LDs.

----------


## Adam

Blah, blah, blah!

God I am so tired, I don't know why I am spamming your DJ - I should be sleeping, but going to meet someone now for a drink. I am going to fall asleep I know it lol.

Toodle-pip

May speak to you later, although will be slightly inebriated so will try avoid teh Intahwebz!

Adiós  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

What is this toodle-pip you speak of?

----------


## mark

> What is this toodle-pip you speak of?




ha ha ha  ::lol:: 

Toodle-pip is just a way of saying good bye  :smiley: 


Nice one on the lucid...I love to fly its incredible  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

it's a way of saying goodbye? you silly english folk.

yeah-- the flying is big in my LDs. im getting better with using it as a dream sign. at first, i didnt always catch it, but now i usually always catch it.

----------


## Adam

lol you crazy Americans lol

Anyway, must sleep

toodle-pip  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I slept over my best friend's boyfriend's house last night. I slept on the couch. I only recall one dream from last night. And I didn't like it...

Dream:

It was an FA. I woke up to her bf's roomate kneeling on the floor next to me with his hand down my pants. I was crying and telling him to stop; he eventually did. He then grabbed my hand and put it on his... male part. I told him to stop and tried pulling my hand back but he wouldn't let me go. While he was still making me grab him, I ran into my best friend's bf's room where they were sleeping. I started screaming to Alicia to help me, and was crying. She started punching him and telling him to stop, and still he wouldn't let me go.


It was actually really scary, and felt so real. Ugh. I told Alicia about it and she said that he would never ever do anything like that.


On another note... here are some pictures from the plane ride!



I put my polarizing filter on my lens... I didn't edit it to look like this at all:

----------


## Adam

OMG thats a nasty dream  :Sad:

----------


## mark

::shock::  wow thats a nasty dream it must have been really bad

on a brighter note tough I really like the pics esp the one with the polarizing (I think thats spelt right  :Oops:  ha ha) lense...its beautiful  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

Meggy, each one of those pictures is pretty enough to hang on the wall!  I can't believe you took those thru a plane window.

----------


## Twoshadows

Yeah, those are really cool pictures, especially the second.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Pretty pictuuuuures!!  ::D:  Especially the colorful one!!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Hehe thanks, I have a bunch more pics but I haven't had the time to edit them. Hopefully I'll get more done today while my friend is in class. 

And that dream was pretty scary. And to make it seem real (this is not a dream)... last night we slept over Alicia's bf's house again. And her bf's roomate was staring at me all night long. He wrote a note on his cell and showed Alicia and it said something about how I'm gorgeous. Then he sent Alicia's bf a text saying something like I looked fine laying on the couch, but he sent one back saying I have a boyfriend. Alicia and Mike went to bed and he was just sitting on the floor when I was telling him I wanted to go to bed. So I got Alicia's cell phone, went outside and called Bro. Then when I came back inside I sat on the couch and talked to Bro on the phone more. Then I changed in the bathroom, got off the phone with Bro and told Mike's roomate that I was going to bed, and finally he went in his bedroom... but I was getting scared  :Sad: . Luckily I had my Bro to talk to!

I had a really fucked up dream though, it was a funny one. 

Dream:

I was at my Grandmother's house, without a shirt on. My 40-something year old Uncle still lives there, he makes a lot of money but I don't know why he doesn't move out... I was in the pantry; my Uncle's bedroom door is at the end of it. I didn't have a shirt on. He knocked on his door to come out and I told him not to come out because I didn't have a shirt on. I threw a white shirt on and hid in a dishwasher. Yeah, I know... sounds stupid. So I got dressed appropriately and went to talk to my Uncle. The thing you must know is that this Uncle doesn't really talk to me much and he makes me feel uncomfortable in real life. 

So I went over to my Uncle and he was at a computer trying to learn Photoshop. I asked him if he wanted help because I'm really good at photoshop and the DVD lessons he was learning from was telling him stupid techniques that had a lot of steps. I told him I could show him quicker techniques that were much simpler. He said ok, and walked away to do something. I took a look at what he was trying to do. I had to select trees and delete them out of the picture. I was trying to select them, but there was an odd selection on the photograph, then I realized he had some layers turned off which is why it looked weird. So I turned the layers on and everything was fine. I read through the book to see what steps they were having him do. 

This dream really jumped arounda lot... I don't think they were seperate dreams because I don't remember waking up and falling back into a new one... Another thing I remember from the dream is trying to get back to my uncle to help him and I was trying to drive in a wicked snow storm. My car was sliding around, then it just wouldn't go anywhere because it was stuck in the snow. The roads weren't plowed so snow was piling up from the car tires pushing it around. I remember someone yelling at me to drive and I yelled back I couldn't because my car was stuck.

The last part of the dream I remember was watching two people being shown how to dance. Like, Waltzing. They were both females. One was an older, white lesbian who seemed like she was royalty. The other was a black, butch lesbian, a little overweight. Some guy was showing them how to Waltz by holding one hand of each female. It was really weird. 

Maybe they were seperate dreams, but they didn't seem like it. I don't know. It's been an interesting two days...

----------


## mark

::shock::  im inclined to agree I would be scared to...its a bit of a conicidence, i mean maybe its harmless but I dont blame you for being freaked like.

you and bro are together? cool how long you been together then?

your dream made me laugh lol.. you got dressed in a dish washer ha ha  ::lol::  thats great and the random waltz stuff lol its mad...i love it  :boogie:

----------


## bro

That roomate dream character (and the one in real life) needs his face mangled. 

No one comes onto or touches my boo boo. :Pissed: (I wish I was in N.C)  :Sad: 


And yes, for all those wondering, I am Meggy's baby and she is my boo. ::smitten::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

This one I remembered vaugly when I was walking through Wal-Mart yesterday...

Dream 1:

I was pregnant but I didn't know if I really was because my stomach wasn't growing at all. 

Dream 2:

Adam came to visit me in America. He asked me where he could find an typical American bar so he could go talk English and get girls. (hahahahahahaha)

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream:

I was asked to do two photoshoots for two seperate people. I don't remember doing the shoots, but they were done. 

I was next in a grocery store. One of the two people asked me for the edited pictures because they needed them in a hurry. I said alright I would get them. I remember being at my house and looking through my laptop for the images. I was having a hard time finding them. 

Then the scene switched back to the grocery store again really quickly. A guy from high school, Brent, was there. I hated this kid in school, he was always such a pompus and cocky asshole. I got side-tracked from finding the pictures because Brent was trying to steal money from the cash registers. He had a set of keys that would let him into every register. I stole the keys from him and told him that he couldn't take the money. He was chasing me around the grocery store, telling me that if he caught me he was going to kill me. I was flying around trying not to get caught. 

The scene shifted again. I was now back at my old home. I lived there between the ages of 6 and 9. I was flying around the backyard talking to an old next door neighbor on the phone. We were talking about how we wanted to see each other again and I told him to come outside, apparently he still lived there in my dream; but I know he lives like in Texas now cause he's in the military in real life. 

I remember thinking about how I felt bad that I gave up looking for the pictures and how the person who needed them would fail their class because they were very important. So I was still talking to this guy on the phone about how I wanted him to come outside so we could see how each other has changed. He said ok, I'll go out on the back porch. I was waiting for him to come outisde on the bottom floor's back porch. Then I remembered that he lived on the second floor, as did I when I lived there. So I started flying up to the second floor's back porch. I woke up before I could see him.

----------


## Adam

> This one I remembered vaugly when I was walking through Wal-Mart yesterday...
> 
> Dream 1:
> 
> I was pregnant but I didn't know if I really was because my stomach wasn't growing at all. 
> 
> Dream 2:
> 
> Adam came to visit me in America. He asked me where he could find an typical American bar so he could go talk English and get girls. (hahahahahahaha)



You know me too well lol  :boogie:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> You know me too well lol



How frightening!  ::shock::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

BUM BA-DA BUMMMMMMMMMMM

I'm going to start my journal back up again. I've been having some crazy dreams lately. I even had a lucid dream that was induced by a new dream sign!

So, I'll tell you about the LD. And the new DS. My 5 year old niece lives 10 hours away with her mom, dad and 1 year old sister. So I never see them. 

My dream started out with me sitting in a giant white room with my date from that night walking around and my 5 year old niece sitting on my lap. I remember asking Jolie to give me a hug, and she did. I then remember thinking that is isn't right, she can't be with me because she lives so far away. Jolie was asking me something outrageous and I laughed a bit and said "It's ok, because I'm dreaming. This isn't real." I stood up, still holding Jolie, and handed her off to my date. Next thing I know, Jolie was gone and my date was trying to have sex with me. I was really sad because he had a really small penis. Then I thought to myself 'I'm dreaming, I can change what I want to..." So I started jerking him off and wishing his dick was bigger, and it got bigger. Just as I was pleased with it's size and getting ready to start the fun... I was woken up.


I also had a dream where SP affected it, which this was the first time it had ever happened:

I was paralyzed, but just from the waist down. But... not completely? Because I could walk, but not very well. I needed 24-hour care. I had a walker for when I felt like I could walk a bit on my own, and a wheelchair for when I was too weak to walk at all. It was stormy outside. I went out back, walking on my own without the walker. There were people playing some made-up ball sport game. The sky was getting really dark as if a gigantic storm were coming. I started getting scared because I didn't think I could make it inside on my own on time before the storm hit. I called to my mom for help in a very desperate and scared voice. I woke up just as I slowly turned around, carefully so I didn't fall over, to go back inside.

Feeling paralyzed in my dream seemed so real and it was scary. I had never had a dream where SP affected it. I think it's pretty cool when I look back at it, though. 



Oh-- and I posted a BUNCH of new photographs that I've taken lately for school. Well, the first 3 were from my trip to North Carolina and my day trip to Myrtle Beach, SC, the day before I came home.

----------


## mark

hey your back!  :smiley: 

ha ha that lucid was mad lol  :tongue2: 

it sounds like you may have found a good dream sign there hope it works for ya. Its strange you mentioned being paralised because I had a lucid the other day with the same sort of feeling  ::shock::  very very horrible thing when your cant use your legs lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

yeah it was a very horrible feeling... maybe next time i'll be able to catch it as a dream sign. i really surprised myself though because like i said i've never had SP affect my dreams and i've never felt it before when i first wake up or anything like that, but when i woke up from that dream, i knew exactly what it was.

and my lucid was pretty mad... and i was even more mad when i was woken from it!  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> and my lucid was pretty mad... and i was even more mad when i was woken from it!




ha haha trust me I know that one! lol I managed to summon this girl who I really like and just when things were moving along my step dad woke me up ::roll::  lol

----------


## The Cusp

That's one of the better uses of lucidity I've seen in awhile.  Why am I not surprised?

I went to bed feeling dead tired and drained, and that's how I was in my dreams.  I've been hearing that the last thought you have before falling asleep plays a big part in shaping your dreams.  I can see  how falling asleep after SP would do that.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I had three dreams last night, but now I can only remember one of them. But I'm kind of embarassed to type it. *Adam* was in it. Boy was he in it...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1:

I was at work. Tristan, a co-worker, was supposed to come in and take over because I had to go home, but he never showed up. I was pissed. I had apparently applied for a job with a former co-worker, and the job had nothing to do with photography. Jess told me that I got the job. I was excited to have a full-time job to fall back on if I couldn't find a full-time photography job after graduation. For some reason she asked me to send her my commercial photography portfolio. 

Dream 2:

I was a black girl dating a black guy. And my boyfriend was eating french fries and dipping them in honey.

----------


## The Cusp

French fries and honey...  You know, that's not a bad idea!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

lol no, it doesnt sound bad... but i was black. and i looked absolutely nothing like myself.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1:

So I was lucid again last night. But I only remember one thing from the dream: I was flying around, which is why I knew I was lucid, and I was going above the telephone wires (if you know how I am in my dreams, I'm scared to fly higher than the telephone wires because I'm afraid of being sucked into space and dying). I remembered past thread conversations about overcoming my fear, so I told myself that this is just a dream; I am lucid and I control the dream so I don't have to be afraid. I even almost decided to fly into space to see what would happen, but then I decided not to because I was trying to find... something or someone. I don't remember any more than that. But would you look at that, lucid twice in the past week. That's good for me! 

Dream 2:

I had another dream about being in Pennsylvannia for my sister and her boyfriend's wedding. She lives in a very redneck area, so in my dream, her wedding was very "trailer trash." She was wearing a white dress that wasn't a real wedding dress, she bought it at some department store. And her boyfriend was wearing a really ugly suit with taper leg pants, and he had long hair that wasn't brush, it was just pulled back into a ponytail (he has a shaved head in real life), and he was wearing make-up to make his face look pale. He thought the make-up was funny. I don't really remember anything else. 

Dream 3:

This was a confusing dream to remember. I was back in my old neighborhood where I lived until I was 9-years-old. All I really remember is running down the street, but I don't remember if I was running to something/someone or away from something/someone. It was a rather dark and cloudy dream (as in the sky/weather). I think I may have been scared of something. I want to say that there was a war going on in the United States and I was trying not to get hit with like missles or something. My mom was in it, I remember seeing her standing on the corner of our street looking at me. I think I started running towards her at one point. I saw this kid, Jason D, he lived in the new neighborhood I moved to and I saw him yesterday riding a bike in the parking lot of my college (he goes there too, but I was surprised to see him because I thought he finished). So I think I saw Jason in my dream because I was surprised to see him there too, and he was riding a bike like when I saw him yesterday. I don't know. It was an odd dream. Very scattered thoughts.

----------


## Adam

> I had three dreams last night, but now I can only remember one of them. But I'm kind of embarassed to type it. *Adam* was in it. Boy was he in it...



 ::shock::

----------


## bro

Mm, sexy.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Mm, sexy.



...surprised to see you in here

----------


## bro

Why wouldn't I be?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

...

----------


## bro

... :smiley:

----------


## mark

Hey!

nice lucid you had there its great you could go higher then the telephone wires! bet you were well happy with that.

Oh lol loved the comments you left ha ha that was really funny to read  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Thanks Mark! I'm proud of myself, I really have made some progress with that fear! 

--And no problem with the comments... I like to spam sometimes, makes for interesting reading  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

:Sad:  I do not remember one single dream from last night  :Sad:

----------


## bro

You'll get the recall back soon enough..it comes and goes for everyone ::roll:: .

----------


## meggyfayephotography

my recall is fine, i just had an off night last night is all.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1: 
I was at my grandmother's house with my oldest sister and father. We were getting ready to leave and my sister and I were ransacking her fridge. We ended up both getting a cup full of candy and a cup full of Diet Coke. I remember the fridge was in a different location than it normally is in real life. Some other stuff happened but I can't remember.

Dream 2:
My parents and I were on vacation somewhere, not sure at all where we were. My mother and I wanted to walk around outside a bit before we had to leave. We started walking down this really long pier that seemed like it lead to nowhere. Finally, we climbed some really tall stairs and on the other side we saw people, and lot of children. There was a ferris wheel, some other carnival ride and what looked like a giant hampster wheel that children were playing in. We climbed down the other side of the tall staircase, and started walking towards these rides. Then my father appeared and some other family members that I can't remember now. It was nearing 4PM. They said it would only take 10 hours to drive home so we could stay a bit longer. I was arguing with them about if we left at the time they wanted us to leave, we wouldn't get home until 4AM and I had to go to work. 

Dream 3:
(I haven't had a dream like this in a long time, and I'm rather upset that I did, and to this extent)
I was at my grandmother's house again. All my family was there. And Matthew was there too. He was very cuddly and kissy with me. We were sitting on the couch together. He got off the couch and went in the other room. I got up and turned around to face the couch to pick something up and he walked up behind me, put his arms around me, told me he loved me and started kissing me. I said "You do?!" He reassured me that he did. We started making out in front of everyone. But nothing very inappropriate, and not for very long. I asked him if we could start over, after all the man I once thought I was going to marry just told me he loved me and kissed me. He said he couldn't do that. He sat on the floor and I sat in front of him on the couch, we were facing each other and talking. He said he wanted to just take one step back in our relationship that we had. I got confused and kind of upset. I told him he didn't want to start over, but he wanted to take a step back. I didn't know what he wanted. Did he want me back or no? Then we started talking about how many women he had slept with since we broke up. He said not many. Then for some reason I got concerned that he wouldn't tell the other girls he was sleeping with that he was back with his ex, and he would be with me and them. I got up, very upset and confused. I walked into my grandmother's spare bedroom and started packing my things, I must have been staying there for a few days and was going home. I looked at Matthew. I gave him the very same look that I gave him the day we broke up, when I told him we had to talk. I was thinking about calling him into the bedroom so we could talk more, but I didn't want to push anything. I still didn't know if we were going to get back together or not.

Dream 4:
The phone rang and I picked it up the same time as my mother. It was some lady wanting to do a telephone survey, but you had to be over 21. My mom said she wasn't interested and I shouted that I was 21. My mom hung up the phone. The lady told me that it was a telephone survey and I quickly changed my mind and said "Uhhh actually I won't be 21 until December. But it's close enough so I like to tell people I'm 21. Sorry." Then I hung up the phone.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I think I had two more dreams that I can't remember, but I'm still happy I remembered these dreams as well as I did.

Dream 1:
I was working at an elementary school, the one I used to work at when I was working for the after school daycare program. The school let the kids out early for no apparent reason. I was new, and I didn't know what bus all of my students were supposed to get on. There were three girls who missed their bus. Luckily, they were all girls who went to my after school daycare, so they were comfortable staying with me. I knew they all went to the daycare, so I decided to bring them to my house, and drop them off at the school where the daycare was in a few hours. 

Then the scene shifted and I was on a schoolbus. The bus was stopped and kids were getting off. This one boy walked by and I said, "Hey! Your older sister is dating my older sister." And he said, "Oh, well that makes sense." I was confused so I asked him what he meant by that, and he responded, "Because you're hot!" I just laughed, and he got off the bus. Then I woke up. 

Dream 2:
I decided to take a walk. I ended up at Matthew's house. His red VW was gone, but his black VW was sitting on the side of the road, parked. Two people I knew walked by, and I started talking to them. One of them was a girl I knew from the daycare (same daycare as in the previous dream), but she was the same age as when I first started working there five years ago. I noticed someone in the drivers seat of Matthew's black vW. I started walking towards it and the little girl got scared and hid behind me. I got to the car and noticed it was Matthew's brother, John. He rolled down the window and I asked why he was sleeping in the car. He told me that he and his son got into an argument, and "the boy wouldn't come downstairs and unlock the door." I look to my right and I see Matthew's new girlfriend walking down the street, towards us. 

The scene shifted and we were now inside the house, but it looked nothing like what it should have. My sister and her girlfriend were there. They were dressed in their Halloween costumes that I saw them in last night in real life before their Halloween party. My sister was dressed as Super Woman, and her girlfriend as Superman (and lord was that a sight last night too... my sister looked fucking ridiculous). I agreed to take pictures in the studio of my sister and her gf while they were in their costumes. Then I asked Matthew's new girlfriend if she would model for me, because she was really pretty and she seemed really nice. She agreed to. My sister got all excited and insisted she gets her pictures taken at the same time her and her gf do. I got pissed off and said no, that it'll be at a different time, that it'll take too long to set up new lighting and backdrops for a second shoot directly after my sister and her gf's shoot. My sister insisted that it was to be done the same day. I didn't want to listen to it so I went in the bathroom. Matthew's girlfriend was just sitting there, smiling, not saying anything because she knew how I felt; she was just letting my sister talk but knew she wasn't going the same day. I was getting sick of my sister running her mouth, so I stormed out of the bathroom and got in her face, "WHO'S THE PHOTOGRAPHER? I AM! WHO'S THE ONE WHO HAS TO SET EVERYTHING UP? I AM! IF I SAY IT'S GOING TO BE TOO HARD TO DO, THEN IT'S TOO FUCKING HARD! I'LL BRING HER IN ANOTHER TIME!" I went back in the bathroom, and my sister tried to come in after me, to get something out of the bathroom, but I was shutting the door in her face. She was forcing the door open as I was forcing it closed and trying to lock it. I woke up.

----------


## mark

> This one boy walked by and I said, "Hey! Your older sister is dating my older sister." And he said, "Oh, well that makes sense." I was confused so I asked him what he meant by that, and he responded, "Because you're hot!" I just laughed, and he got off the bus. Then I woke up.



he he dam I love DC's they come out with some random stuff lol





> so I stormed out of the bathroom and got in her face, "WHO'S THE PHOTOGRAPHER? I AM! WHO'S THE ONE WHO HAS TO SET EVERYTHING UP? I AM! IF I SAY IT'S GOING TO BE TOO HARD TO DO, THEN IT'S TOO FUCKING HARD! I'LL BRING HER IN ANOTHER TIME!" I went back in the bathroom, and my sister tried to come in after me, to get something out of the bathroom, but I was shutting the door in her face. She was forcing the door open as I was forcing it closed and trying to lock it. I woke up.



Its mad when stuff like that happens, I sometimes get really angry with my brother, I always feel really guilty when I wake up though.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> he he dam I love DC's they come out with some random stuff lol



haha yeah, my dad got really angry with me in one of my dreams and said something like "I'm so angry I'm going to throw myself down the stairs!"

----------


## mark

> haha yeah, my dad got really angry with me in one of my dreams and said something like "I'm so angry I'm going to throw myself down the stairs!"



ha ha thats mint bet you laighed when you woke up. Strangest thing I got angry at was this - once I was trying to take a photo out of my window and everytime I was about to take it my brother kept throwing his hands infront of the camera and shouting "AHHHHHHH" at the top of his voice lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

lol i have no idea what your brother looks like, or what he sounds like, but i sure can imagine someone doing that to me, so i can only imagine how funny it must have seemed in your dream!!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1: I was on DV, checking my PMs. My inbox was full. I was going through them and noticed I had missed a bunch of new ones. Some PMs that I missed reading were from *Caradon, Mes Tarrant and Moonbeam*. That's all I remember.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I had a weird bunch of dreams last night.

Dream 1:
I was shopping in Walmart with my sister I don't get along with and she was trying to kill me with her shopping cart.

Dream 2:
I wanted to return something to Walmart that I accidentally bought for my niece. I don't remember why I purchased it because I didn't even want to get it for her. I went to get my money back but didn't have the item to return because it was one of those purchases that has to be brought to your car due to it's large size, and I had literally just gotten out of the check-out line, so they didn't bring it to me yet, and I had to convince the returns lady. 

Dream 3:
My parents were seperated and my dad was living with this rich lady who had a Chihuahua. All this lady would do is hang all over my dad. My dad wanted to be back with my mum, but my dad said he couldn't live in the same house as her until she wanted him back too, which is why he was staying with this lady. I remember trying to organize a really old, torn and beat-up couch. It was blue, a very faded blue. My dad and this lady came out of her bedroom. My dad sat on the couch, and the lady sat on the arm of the couch hanging all over my dad. 

Dream 4:
I told a very poor, little girl that she smelled like cotton candy and sunshine to make her happy. My eyes started watering. I don't know if I was happy or sad that such a little thing made her smile. I gave her a purple fleece blanket. There was another fleece blanket, a green one, sitting on a couch for one of her other siblings. She had a sister and a brother. I was upset that I forgot to buy a third blanket and one would have to go without. My mum, who was laying on a couch, said that $2 for underwear is way too much money. I asked my mum what year we were supposed to be in, and she said the 1930's. I laughed and made a comment about how things really are in the future. She didn't question me about how I knew things from the future.

----------


## The Cusp

> Dream 4:
> I told a very poor, little girl that she smelled like cotton candy and sunshine to make her happy.



Awwwww...  That's so cute!  Almost sickeningly so, but your heart was in the right place.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Lol she reminded me of Tiny Tim (but a girl) from A Christmas Carol. And I was the changed and good Scrooge.

----------


## mark

I have never been to a walmart so I cant really coment on your first dream lol but I can def relate to your second dream....dam counter staff lol

That 3rd dream sounds like it could have been fairly annoying, the rich woman sound annoying lol I can just picture her with the dog (I dont like chuahuas lol)

That last dream sounds very sad, poor little kid  :Sad:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I can't stand Chihuahua's either! Little ankle biters! lol

Dream:
I was in the backseat of a car with Matthew, two people who I didn't know were in the front. We were driving somewhere, I didn't recognize where we were, it was a city of some sort. A girl walked across the street. They called her Tara. I questioned them about the last name they used, because I knew her as someone else. Someone who had died years ago. She and a male friend sadly were thought to have taken their lives by driving into a river and drowning. I was freaking out because it couldn't have been possible for her to be alive, she had been dead for so many years. I told them that couldn't be the girl they were thinking of, I knew it was the girl I thought it was because she did my make-up for my semi-formal dance. 

After that had passed, Matthew told me we were going to be in the car for a while, and that I should lay down. He started making out with me and I climbed on top of him. Then he grabbed a pillow out of nowhere and put it on the opposite side of him, so I would have to lay across him when lying down. He was smiling very warmly at me. We were kissing again and I was wondering if I should bring up the question about us getting back together. Then, stupid me, thought about how in my other dreams he always got a bit upset when I'd bring that subject up. So I decided to let it go and let it take it's own natural course. 



I really need to start thinking of Matthew as a dream sign now. Especially in situations like this, and the dreams I've been having of him lately. I was so stupid to NOT become lucid right when I thought about my previous dreams. Grrrrr... hopefully next time. At the rate I'm going, I'll have another dream about Matthew in a day or two anyway...

----------


## Adam

Yeah you should use it! I can't believe you don't already!

How is the head this morning?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

My head is fine, but I'm freaking tired as helllllll.

----------


## Adam

What were you doing up at 6am then woman?????  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Getting ready for work! I had to go into work 3 hours early so I could issue out the Nikon D200's to the new students. I thought I was going to have to do it tonight as well, but my boss said I don't have to come in. Which is fabulous. Because I would have been here at school from 8am until like 9pm with a few hour break inbetween.

----------


## mark

nice dream....strange with the dead girl, that must have been a wierd sight, oh and its good to see that im not the only one who includes "those" dreams in their journal  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

lol what do you mean by "those"??

----------


## Caradon

I've done the exact same thing many times. being in a situation and remembering the last time you dreamed of it. but not getting Lucid. It's annoying when that happens.

----------


## mark

> lol what do you mean by "those"??



that dream I had about my ex that kind of thing yes....sorry re reading what I wrote was not at all clear lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> that dream I had about my ex that kind of thing yes....sorry re reading what I wrote was not at all clear lol



haha yeah i figured that out when i read your dj yesterday


Dream:
I was at school, by the copy machine, right outside of my boss/head of the photo department's office. Al, the head of the photo department, was sitting in a chair facing a prospective student, who was also sitting in a chair. I found it odd they were sitting where they were. I looked at this prospective student and I noticed his eyes were very familiar. I then noticed the rest of him looked familiar as well. Then the thought "I'm going to steal your eyes" popped into my head. This prospective student looked back at me as if he knew me too, but couldn't put a finger on who I was. 

As I walked away, he turned to me and asked, "Are you into lucid dreaming?" I said yes and, "Are you who I think you are?" And it was, it was dreamviews one and only *The Question*. I asked him what he was doing there and Al said that he was getting into trouble at his high school, so he was going to be joining us here [[I go to college, not high school, but thought nothing of it]]. *The Question* and I quickly became really close friends as from knowing each other from dreamviews. I showed him around the school. 

Apparently he was just going everywhere with me. I remember a dream fragment of us at the mall, and I was flying around trying to keep him out of trouble [[he had a very hard time staying out of trouble, which is why he was kicked out of his high school; this trouble just followed him everywhere]]. He also went to my grandmother's house with me and I had to keep him out of trouble there too. I don't remember much else from the dream.


That beginning part of the dream just stuck out in my mind so much, all day long. I used to joke around with him because I love his eyes, and I always tell him when I see him in chat that I'm going to steal his eyes, or I found a way to steal his eyes.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Meh. Haven't really been remembering my dreams much lately. Due to the fact that I am really sick of not being able to fall asleep even remotely quickly and not being able to sleep all night long, I've succumbed to sleeping pills. 

There was one rather disturbing dream fragment I remember from last night: 

There was a storm. Telephone polls fell over outside my house. The electrical people came to fix it. I went outside. There was a crew working and I was standing next to two members of this electrical crew. All of a sudden, hail started falling from the sky, but only hit one of the guys. Its hard to explain what happened. It wasnt like, normal hail. When it hit him, it struck him very hard and threw him back. And every time it hit him, it would burn a whole in his body and eventually he was completely gone. It was actually really scary.

----------


## Caradon

Sorry to hear you've been having trouble falling asleep. I know what it's like I've had insomnia problems myself. have you tried any visualization exercises, that helps me sometimes.

That hail did sound scary!

----------


## The Cusp

Intense fragment with good visuals.  I like it

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Sorry to hear you've been having trouble falling asleep. I know what it's like I've had insomnia problems myself. have you tried any visualization exercises, that helps me sometimes.
> 
> That hail did sound scary!



I've always had a hard time falling asleep for as long as I can remember. I remember when I was like in elementary school, I used to cry myself to sleep most nights at bedtime. I thought I would get in trouble if I didn't fall right asleep. But luckily my Mum's always loved me and never once did I get in trouble lol. 

Dream 1 Fragment:

There was a girl sitting on a bed. The bed was elevated, like in a dorm room when you put your bed on cinder blocks. We started making out. She kept turning from a guy to a girl. 

Dream 2 Fragment:

I was hiding in a shed across the street from some weird guy's house. Watching him. I was spying because I thought he was some sort of murderer.

----------


## mark

wow that hail storm one was mad! It must have been horrible to see him die like that.

Dream frag 1 - ha ha thats funny lol, I love that you post things like that...im not sure if many people would post same sex stuff. You think this was influenced by the adv task at all?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> wow that hail storm one was mad! It must have been horrible to see him die like that.
> 
> Dream frag 1 - ha ha thats funny lol, I love that you post things like that...im not sure if many people would post same sex stuff. You think this was influenced by the adv task at all?



It wasnt even like he died... he just disappeared. Which is why it was so scary. 

And no, I don't think my first dream was influenced by the advanced task lol. I've had dreams where I made out with a girl before. It was just a dream and I wasn't lucid. So I couldn't help what I was dreaming. I'm comfortable with myself so I have no shame is saying I made out with a girl in my dream lol.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream from Tuesday Night:
It was the day before Thanksgiving. I was working at Walmart. In my locker I had a bottle of wine that I had bought the day before, so it was already opened and I had drank some, but not at work. But still, the bottle was in there. I wanted to get a different kind of wine for Thanksgiving, so I bought two large bottles of Harbor Mist Sangria. I went to put them in my locker and my boss came in. I thought I was going to get in trouble for having alcohol in my locker, so I started fumbling over my words asking her if she wanted to see my receipt. She laughed, said no and that everything was fine. I felt better. I went back out into the store and saw a bunch of left over candy that was on sale from Halloween. There was this new candy, well it was more like two old candies combined. They were Kit-Kats in the shape of a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup. I got really excited and wanted to buy a bag. 

Dream from Last Night:
My mom was going to see my sister and two nieces in Pennsylvannia. She was on a plane, alone, and very nervous for it was her first time flying. Some lady had given me photos of my biological grandmother and grandfather from when they were first married, and photos of this grandmother from when she was a small child. She passed away when my mom was still rather young, I think early teen years. So my mom was sitting in her seat on the plane, getting ready for take-off. And I magically appear in the aisle across from her. She didn't notice me at first. She saw me, gave me a strange look as if she were saying "where did you come from?" I just smile and nod at her. The plane takes off and we're able to unbuckle our seat belts. I hand my mom the pictures, without saying a word. Again, she gives me a strange look as if she were saying "what is this?" I say to her in a soft voice, "Just look." And I smile at her warmly. She looks at the pictures and I can see the tears welling up in her eyes. My eyes start to well up also because I can see the joy in her face.

----------


## mark

aww that dream about your mother sounds powerful  :smiley:  bet it was nice 

and  :woohoo: bing on the kit-kat/peanut buttercups mmmm .....plus wine lol sounds like a good dream to me.  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1:
I was in some weird building and I'm not quite sure what I was doing there in the first place. I had a big jar filled with coins and I was picking out all of the quarters. By the time I was done, they filled both of my pants pockets. Someone was trying to rush me, but I said I just had to finish and that it was important. I don't know what I was doing with them though. 

So then these people showed up and it seemed as if they were after me. I ran around a corner to hide from them. When I knew the coast was clear, I made a dash for the staircase going upstairs. The staircase was circular and made of big gray cinder blocks, like a dungeon. 

As I was hurrying up the stairs so these alleged bad men wouldn't find me, I saw a witch coming down the stairs. She looked just like the bad witch from The Wizard of Oz. She was very nice and was no bad witch at all. She introduced herself and said her name was Lisa (funny, that's my oldest sister's name and I was on the phone for hours with her last night). As I went to shake her hand, I noticed she had incredibly long finger nails. I was afriad of breaking them while shaking her hand. 

After introductions and me explaining to her what was going on, she snuck out a backdoor for a cigarette. I asked her what kind she was smoking and then asked for one too. She made a comment about how it was funny I asked what kind she was smoking because I was on a cigarette "diet" and I would only allow myself to smoke a certain kind. I laughed it off and didn't think much of it. 

Either the dream faded from here or this is when my alarm woke me up.

----------


## pj

Welcome back, Meggy!  You have been missed.

----------


## mark

::banana::  wooohooo meggy is back!!

hows it going meggy? cool dream by the way, the whole long nail thing is freaky lol although witches are always cool  :smiley: 

its good to have you back  ::hug::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow meggy, cool dream! I hope you stay now~ It'd be cooler if you were on here again.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, Meggy. Good to have you back.  ::content:: 
Pretty funny dream, too. Hehe.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Thanks guys for the nice welcome backs!

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey, Meg, glad to see you back here!  :smiley:  Hope you stick around, and share more pics, etc.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Thanks, TS! I actually just uploaded some new pics to my photography thread.

----------


## Moonbeam

:bravo:Hey, Meggy!  Long time no see.  How's it going?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Hey Moonbeam! It's going alright, thanks! And yourself?


So, my sister, her fiance and their two kids are moving home next month. They have been living in Western Pennsylvannia since July. I've been having lots of dreams about them moving home, and it's absolutely driving me insane. 

One dream I had involved a vortex sort of thing, I may have posted that dream on here. And they were able to go from their temporary home in Pennsylvannia to my living room just from stepping through the vortex. 

The most recent dream I had about them was on Saturday night/Sunday morning. My sister, Lisa, was already back from Penn., and my father was out there visiting the girls. When he came home, he said he had a surprise for us all. In walked my two nieces! I immediately ran over to Jolie, my eldest niece, and we clung to each other as I cried, quite hysterically, tears of joy. It seems the rest of this dream bounced around quite a bit. But the entire time the dream was playing out, I was still clinging to Jolie, crying. 

I have had some rather crazy dreams while I've been away. I should have written them down in my paper journal I keep beside my bed. 

My ability to sleep better has been... going through some times. I don't know if anyone remembers, but before I stopped writing in my DJ back in November, I had started taking Tylenol PM. Well, I felt myself getting slightly addicted to it, or I was forseeing it as a problem in the near future. So I cut that out cold-turkey. I had the hardest time sleeping after that. I'd be up until 2:30-3:30am, and it would still take me a good 30-40 minutes to actually fall asleep after that. I ended up talking to my sister, Lisa, about it, and she suggested melatonin. That's been working pretty well for the most part. I haven't taken it recently, which is bad. I can't remember if it affected my dreaming at all. I want to say it did, in a good way. I took some tonight, so we shall see what happens. 

Maybe I'll be able to snap right back into my old routine of remembering several dreams each night and writing them down right when I wake up. Although, after nearly 3 months, I'm sure it's easier said than done.

----------


## Moonbeam

I went thru a bad dry-spell after the holidays; I had a bad cold that for some reason killed my dreaming for quite a while.

It came back; yours will come back too.   That's good that you stopped the Tylenol PM every night  Melatonin can suppress REM sleep at the beginning of the night, which is good because you will have rebound later when you can remember the dreams better.  It's OK to take occasionally, but not every night because if you do you will suppress your own brain's production of it.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

That's good to know about the melatonin. I'll make sure not to take it every night.


Dream 1:
I don't remember much from this one. Only that Lisa was playing video games for a really long time in the living room. And we were living in a house that wasn't really ours. 

Dream 2:
I went skiing with two girls. One was older than me but really short, and the other was probably around 8 years old or so, maybe younger. 

I had never gone skiing before and I was really nervous. I was wearing shorts, a tank top and a regular t-shirt over that. It was really sunny out and not all that cold. 

The younger girl was watching us from the top of the slope. I didn't have ski poles, just the skis. And I wasn't wearing the boots that attach to the skis either, they looked like bowling shoes. 

So me and my friend took off and I started skiing. I was really scared at first because I didn't know what I was doing and she had the skiing poles and I didn't. But it ended up being really easy. So we got to the bottom and started climbing back up by foot. I noticed the snow was melting and my friend said that it was ok, they would be putting fresh powder on it any minute.  

When we got to the top, there was a playground area for kids that was fenced in. My friend hopped on top of the fence and sat there watching kids. And the younger girl hopped on my back for a piggy-back ride. I remember kissing her forehead and I walked away from the playground area.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Ok, so keep in mind that this was nearly a month and a half ago, and that we've gotten a TON more snow. Maybe even double the amount. Luckily, the city workers have done a snow removal from the streets twice already this season, or else there would be nowhere left to pile the snow! 

This was taken from my front porch. Notice how the stop sign is basically gone over on the left side. 


You can see how burried the stop sign is much closer here. And the snow is still falling!


This is part of my backyard (the part the dogs are allowed to go in). And you can see my dog down there too, that little black blob lol. You can see on the railing how piled it the snow got from just that one storm,  and it was still falling too.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Omg. It snowed like 14 inches here in Wisconsin today. We were the ONLY UNIVERSITY/SCHOOl to stay open.  :Pissed:  They finally closed at 3:30 PM, after most of us were done anyway.  ::roll::  They said on the news that tomorrow, as long as the faculty can get to work, it will stay open. What about the STUDENTS?? Gaaaah I'm so pissed about the whole situation.  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

That really sucks! I would have been pissed too! Our storm didn't start until 9pm tonight. I went to visit friends at school after I got out of work and another student told Chris, one of my former teachers who was in the middle of a studio class, that the tech building would be closing at 8pm, and it was 20-of! Some  of the students in his class were pissed because they had just set up their photoshoot and had to break it all down without being able to take any pictures.

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow, that's a lot of snow.  ::shock::  I have never lived anywhere that got snow like that. Yeah, I can't believe the stop sign buried like that. I'll bet driving around in that is crazy. I can see how you're ready for Spring...

BTW, I love your new sig pic. Is that you niece? So cute... :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Yeah, driving around in snow SUCKS! I believe it was the storm before that one the pictures are of that I actually drove my car off the road, into a ditch! I was alone and it was late at night and I was on a backroad. I cried.  :Sad:  Now my front license plate is all mangled. And I've become a pro at getting my car unstuck when the tires are just spinning hahaha. 

Yes, that is my eldest niece, Jolie. That's an old photo of her though, from like May 2006. I should post some new photos of my two nieces, they are absolutely adorible! Haha, I shall do that now in my photography thread because im bored! Gosh, you're just giving me a bunch of ideas to post pictures of tonight, TS!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Caradon

Wow you do have lots of snow. Not that much here.

Boy I'm ready for spring too. this has been the coldest winter in a long time.
Just when I thought we were out of the worst of it, I hear it's supposed to get down to fifteen below again this weekend.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Wow you do have lots of snow. Not that much here.
> 
> Boy I'm ready for spring too. this has been the coldest winter in a long time.
> Just when I thought we were out of the worst of it, I hear it's supposed to get down to fifteen below again this weekend.



Haha so much for global warming!

I just woke up like 10 minutes ago and I don't remember a damn thing. The phone woke me and I lost everything, then I lost it even more from, I'm pretty sure, my landlord banging on my bedroom window [I think he's the one who called]. Oh there he is again tapping on the window!

----------


## mark

dam that is a hell of a lot of snow...if we are lucky we may get about 2mm lol

----------


## The Cusp

Meggy's back!  Sorry to hear you got stuck in the ditch.  Did you get it out by yourself, of did you have to call a tow truck?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow meggy! So much snow~ I think if I were you, I'd be ravishing it until I turned ble! [Then again, I live in Florida so...]

----------


## meggyfayephotography

LB- come to New Hampshire... you'll be running south faster than you knew it was possible to run!

Cusp- I called my dad, he came to pick me up. Then he took care of it for me and called our roadside assistance. I was too shaken up to deal with it myself. 

Mark- I'd be more than happy to share. It started snowing last night and is supposed to continue off and on until Sunday night  :Eek:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Two dreams that stand out to me the most from the past couple of months while I wasn't posting.


*Photography during a desert storm:*
I went to go meet a friend at his house, I had never been to his house before. His house was located in a desert. I was in the middle of the desert with a gorgeous model taking photographs of her [[some high fashion/vouge sort of thing]] when I saw a sand storm coming from behind her. I told her to stand really still. I got my settings ready on my camera just in time to turn my head and shut my eyes as the sand surrounded us. I started clicking my shutter and taking photos of he while she was in the midst of this sand and wind storm with the high noon sun shining down on her. It was so awesome and beautiful! Too bad I woke up before I could look at the images on my camera. 




*Pipeline Photography!*
This was just a small fragment of a dream, but I remember it very clearly. I was sitting, I'm assuming, on  a surfboard in the ocean, with my camera. What I was photographing is kind of a cross between the two photo's I've added to above [[minus the surfers]]. The water was crystal clear and so incredibly blue! It were as if I were right inside of the pipeline, and I could actually see to the other side of the open wave before it broke. All I could see was this water around me. It was the most amazing experience in a dream I had ever had.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I remember having a bunch of dreams last night. I remember waking up from one each time I woke up during the night. I recall having like 5 different dreams, but I don't remember them anymore. I was even thinking about writing them down each time I woke up, but I was afraid I wouldn't be able to fall back asleep if I did. So here's what I do remember.

Dream 1:
I was staying with Alicia in North Carolina. She had a new neighbor who just moved in. This new neighbor and I hit it off really well. He kept disappearing and I wasn't able to contact him at all, but I wasn't really all that worried about it. 

Alicia and I shared a bed while sleeping at night. She woke up one morning before me, and I stayed and slept more. She was out in the livingroom with her boyfriend, Mike. The door was cracked open a bit. 

I woke up and got on my laptop. I talked to the new neighbor, who I hadn't talked to in a few days. I told him that I had the bedroom all to myself and he, maybe joking, maybe not, said that he'd be right over. 

I got up out of bed and Alicia saw that I was awake through the crack in the door so she started coming in the room. I started getting nervous that he'd show up while she was in the room and she'd get upset. 

Dream 2:
I was in a store, like Walmart. I was looking after this little girl. I'm not sure how old she was though. She was tiny like a premature baby, but she could talk like a toddler just learning to speak. 

I remember craddling her and feeding her from a bottle, and I was afraid of breaking her. Her hips were very bony, like she had been starved. It was creepy how tiny she was, but I felt so much love and responsibility for her. 

At some point she had a twin sibling. I don't know if I ever saw the other baby, or just overheard someone talking about him/her.

I think at one point in the dream, this little girl I was caring for turned into my niece, Sophie, and then back to the other little girl again.

I remember trying to help the little girl walk by holding both of her hands. She walked on her own for a few feet and I was really proud of her. You could see in her face how scared she was because she know how fragile her own little body was.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Aww, that last dream was sweet, you cared for such a sweet little girl, it makes me feel happy just reading it to know how well you took care of her [even if it's only a dream].

----------


## mark

ha that wave dream is totally cool! I bet it was beautiful! 

I agree with lucidbulbs that last dream was very sweet  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> ha that wave dream is totally cool! I bet it was beautiful! 
> 
> I agree with lucidbulbs that last dream was very sweet



The wave dream was AMAZING! I hope I have another one like that cause I know I'd be too scared to actually sit on a surfboard in the water if I ever were at a beach like that [[even if I did have a waterproof camera haha]]





> Aww, that last dream was sweet, you cared for such a sweet little girl, it makes me feel happy just reading it to know how well you took care of her [even if it's only a dream].



hehe thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Ahhh  ::content::  nice to be back in here. My god we have so much to catch up on.  ::shock:: 

Hehe I suddenly remembered how you and I first started talking... I believe we were arguing about something in Neenee's journal, and of course ignoring his dream posts all the while.  ::lol::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Ahhh  nice to be back in here. My god we have so much to catch up on. 
> 
> Hehe I suddenly remembered how you and I first started talking... I believe we were arguing about something in Neenee's journal, and of course ignoring his dream posts all the while.



Wait, isn't that what his DJ is still like?! Hehehehehe

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Stupid phone kept ringing and I don't remember a lot of dreams now. 

Dream 1:
I was working at some doctor's office. There were a bunch of different practices in the building. I had to deliver some files to a doctor down the hall that I had never heard of. I asked some ladies in the hallway where I could find his office and they showed me where it was. I went in the waiting room/check-in room for this specific doctor and I gave the receptionist the files. 

The doctor was sitting on the couch with some woman. The receptionist had some guy behind the desk with her. The guy with the receptionist was saying something about how the way you look at someone can show how much you want to kiss them. The receptionist said that she couldn't because the doctor and other people were in the room, and she was at work. We looked over at the doctor on the couch and he started making out with the woman. The receptionist shrugged and started making out with the guy she was with.

I went to go visit another doctor in the building because he was a "friend" of mine. Apparently we were having some sort of secret affair, but I don't think he was even married or anything. There were other people around, and some rather important man in his office/filing room. After chatting with the men for a few minutes, I went out into the waiting room until this other man left and I could be alone with the doctor. I was sitting at a desk with a computer when the doctor came out. We were alone at this point, but knew we couldn't do anything because this other man would be coming out at any time. He sat on my lap and started playing on the computer, using a program where you could create cartoon people. I had my arms around him in an affectionate way, then decided that wouldn't be a good idea, just in case someone were to catch on to our secret affair. My mom showed up and said she was going home and she'd be home in fifteen minutes. The important man the doctor was talking to previously came out of the filing room and my mother mentioned something about when I brought my friends to see her at work. Krystal, my very good friend from my second college, showed up and asked why she wasn't invited. I told her that that was years ago, before I even knew her, when I was going to school for culinary arts. 

Then I think the phone rang, and I was woken up.

----------


## mark

he he cool dream meggy! I like the whole kissing/look thing thats funny lol

Shame you never got a chance with that doctor though! stupid random important dude!  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Cute dream Meggy, odd to have an affair with a guy who's single, but I won't try to argue with the mind and the dreams in it, it'll win any day.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> he he cool dream meggy! I like the whole kissing/look thing thats funny lol
> 
> Shame you never got a chance with that doctor though! stupid random important dude!



Lol I know. DAMN YOU RANDOM GUY! 





> Cute dream Meggy, odd to have an affair with a guy who's single, but I won't try to argue with the mind and the dreams in it, it'll win any day.



It was really weird that I was  having an affair with him. I think I considered it an "affair" because I was under the impression he had like a seven year old son lol. Still, doesn't make any greater sense. Haha

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Wow...

Dream 1:
I was at my Aunt's house in Massachusetts with my mum. When I was six years old, my family and I used to live upstair's from her. It was an apartment building with four apartments. Two on one side, and two on the other. She was inside with my Aunt, their younger sister [[my other aunt]], and my cousins. 

I was outside with my friend Courtney. We had apparently won some prize and Bobby Flay, a chef from the food network, was there cooking with out, outside. Some really stupid lady was there cooking with us too.

So me and Courtney were basically just watching everything. This concoction was made out of sweet baby gherkin pickles and [[so friggin disgusting]] "tea" that was rendered from below a cat's brain. There was actually an entire cat skull on the table. It was weird though, the skull was clear, like glass. You could actually see the brown liquid sitting below the brain. So Bobby Flay had this stupid lady put the pickles in the blender. She took a handful and dropped them in, dropping four of them in the process. He had her puree everything [[there were already other ingredients waiting in the blender, but I'm not sure what they were]]. Then he had her juice the skull as if is were an orange being juice on an electric juicer. I turned away for this part. He poured the "tea" into the blender and asked her to puree it more. This lady, being as stupid as she is, forgot to put the lid on it and it started spraying everywhere. It was so disgusting! Bobby Flay was trying to catch it in a liquid measuring cup. 

I started waking up a bit here. I think I may have even opened my eyes and rolled over.

I fell back into the same dream and was instantly lucid!

I started flying around. Bobby Flay and that stupid lady were now gone completely, and Courtney was nowhere to be seen either. I told myself that because this was a dream, I could go anywhere I wanted to. I decided I wanted to go to a tropical island [[one with waves like in the pictures a few posts previous to this]]. I started flying really fast, picking up speed [[below the telephone poles, of coursee. i swear im never going to get over this fear]]. I closed my eyes and thought hard of a tropical island with white sand, palm trees and the bluest water. When I opened my eyes, I found myself in the middle of a large ocean. I was scared shitless because it was a very stormy ocean and the waters weren't calm at all. The waves were huge and rushing past me overhead. The sky was dark and I was scared that a wave would take me down and I would drown. I started closing my eyes again trying to change scenes. This time I didn't care where I was, I just wanted to be away from that. I tried flying around in the direction that I had come from, trying to get back to my aunt's house. It didn't happen. I just got more and more lost among this ocean storm. I remember seeing a few small islands with pine trees, but they didn't look safe at all so I never landed on one. 

Eventually, I woke myself up. I didn't wake up too much it seemed. I forced myself to open my eyes a few times. But I think I was still basically asleep because it was really hard to open my eyes. I think I rolled over again too.

When I fell back asleep, which was nearly instantly, I was back at my aunt's house. Courtney was sitting on the front steps. Bobby Flay and that stupid lady were still nowhere to be found. I was still flying around. I think I may have been lucid still, but I'm not sure. I knew that it was still just a dream, but I didn't try controling it or anything. Courtney was mad at me for something, but I don't remember what. We had gotten into a fight, apparently. 

Some lady who looked homeless came walking up from the backyard, on the left side of the house. She put a glass bowl, that was inside of a glass cup, on the stairs next to Courtney's feet. The bowl was still smoking and I think it still had weed in it. I knew it belonged to my aunt. Courtney got up and took off, stealing my aunt's Jeep. My old neighbors showed up and gave me something of theirs to hold. I flew over to their side where they used to live and said, "Oh yeah, you don't live here anymore." 

I then realized I was just in a towel. It was starting to fall and cars were driving by. When I thought no one was looking, I fixed it quickly. I flew back over to my aunt's side and went in. My three female cousins were sitting at the table. I asked where my mum was and they told me she was in that room, the one they were all facing and talking into. My two aunts were in there with my mum. 

"Some homeless looking lady just dropped off your bowl. It's still smoking." I said to her. She thought it was funny. Then my mum said something about how she couldn't stand it when my pepere used to smoke weed [[he passed away almost two years ago]]. I told her that she just ruined how I thought of him. She felt really bad. 

Then I woke up for real. I was going to go back to sleep, but I had to pee really bad. Then I was going to go back to sleep after I went to the bathroom but I was afraid I'd forget all of this. Good thing I stayed awake! Haha.

----------


## ninja9578

Nice DEILD... wait a minute.  You went lucid and didn't come find me?  :Sad:   I could have helped you out of that storm.

That was a weird dream, why were you in a towel?  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Lol apparently I was still went from the LD!  :tongue2: 

And I told you we wouldn't have our dream date until I got more control over my lucidity again, and I obviously don't have that if I ended up in the middle of a stormy ocean instead of a serene tropical island!

----------


## i_speel_good

Nice lucid, rock on!
I've had continued dreams from waking up too, even without dream re-entering method.
Hmm...

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Cool lucid, too bad you couldn't go to a peaceful tropical place, and that Bobby Flay had a dummy to help him cook.

----------


## mark

agreed its a very cool lucid!

and its great that after being back a few days you are already lucid  ::bowdown::  nice one!

----------


## Moonbeam

> So me and Courtney were basically just watching everything. This concoction was made out of sweet baby gherkin pickles and [[so friggin disgusting]] "tea" that was rendered from below a cat's brain. There was actually an entire cat skull on the table.



That's yukky tea.  :tongue2: 





> I fell back into the same dream and was instantly lucid!



 :boogie:  Good job!





> I closed my eyes and thought hard of a tropical island with white sand, palm trees and the bluest water. When I opened my eyes, I found myself in the middle of a large ocean. I was scared shitless because it was a very stormy ocean and the waters weren't calm at all.



Well, you got pretty close to a tropical island!  ::lol::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> That's yukky tea.



YOU'RE TELLING ME! It looked like a brain floating on brown liquid in a glass skull...  :Eek: 





> Good job!



Heh, thanks! 





> Well, you got pretty close to a tropical island!



That's very... comforting  :Cheeky: 





> Nice lucid, rock on!
> I've had continued dreams from waking up too, even without dream re-entering method.
> Hmm...



Thanks! That was the first time I had that happen to me. I may have re-entered a dream before, but never like that! 





> agreed its a very cool lucid!
> 
> and its great that after being back a few days you are already lucid  nice one!



Thanks, I'm very pleased with myself. I honestly thought it would take a while for me to have another lucid. And for it to happen the way it did is just beyond belief for me! Gives me lots of hope  :smiley: 





> Cool lucid, too bad you couldn't go to a peaceful tropical place, and that Bobby Flay had a dummy to help him cook.



Thanks, I'm going to make that my new personal goal for getting my LDing back on track... I WILL GET TO THAT TROPICAL ISLAND! AND BOBBY FLAY WONT BE THERE! Hahaha. Well, maybe. Cause he is pretty cute!  :wink2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Stupid phone kept ringing again this morning. 8am, 9:15am, 10am...

Dream 1:
I was on a school bus on the way home from school, I think I was back in middle school. I had the same bus driver I had from the age of 11 to 14, which is why I think I was back in middle school. This bus driver hated me [[those were my rebel years  :Cheeky: ]] 

She drove right past my house and I was all like WTF! She couldn't have stopped? Nope, she didn't stop, even when I told her that was my house. She just kept going a few more miles down the road to the East Rochester Elementary School. I told my friends not to worry, that we weren't going to be walking back to my house. We got off the bus at the elementary school.

 We were selling candy bars. Someone told us that if we could run a certain path between 2 minutes and 38 seconds and like 5 minutes and something seconds, the principal of the school would pay us for all of the candy bars.

I was worried about running because of the shoes I had on. They had no back around the heel and they had no grips on the bottom [[I'm constantly slipping on the ice in real life because of it, but I love them and refuse to wear any other shoes. Although I'm going to have to today because there's like a river in the street from the storm last night that turned into rain, and it's still raining...]]. So this path we had to run was really weird. I remember jumping over things and dodging stuff. We had to run through an automotive garage while a mechanic was working on a car. We weren't racing each other, just a clock, so I stayed right behind this guy who was running ahead of me. This way if it wasn't safe to run in that direction, I would know by his example [[Which reminds me of the last time I was in Boston walking around on a rainy day. I was headed to the aquarium and there were lots of puddles. A little girl stepped in a puddle that was practically knee deep and I was just like "yes! now I know not to step there!" Sounds mean, but it was funny!]]

We all ran the path in the given amount of time, and some student came out to give us the money. We were allowed to keep the candy and continue to sell it. I was excited because I would make double the money and only have to turn half of it in for the fundraiser! 

I remember being back on the school bus and it turning around back in the direction of my house. And when it backed up, it was beeping like the big trucks do.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Just remembered a dream fragment while doing my makeup:

I was using that new liquid foundation where you can match your exact skin tone by turning a dial on the bottle. I was thinking about how stupid it was because you'd be wasting a lot of the makeup, the shades that don't match your skin tone.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Before I fell back asleep into this dream, I looked at the clock. It was just before 10AM. When I woke up from it, I looked at the clock again and it was 11:20AM. I think this was the longest dream I can ever remember having! 

Dream 1:
The dream was a bit all over the place. It started out with me and Sarah being in a mall. She was on a stage doing something and I was in the audience watching. There were these *two hot guys* sitting next to me. I *gave them my number* and told them to call us. They never did, but their friend did. So we *hung out with their friend*, who wasn't very cute but was very sweet. We were walking around the mall and ran into one of the original guys I gave the number to. He was kind of being an ass. 

The next thing I remember is that we were *outside, running around*. And the *cops* thought we were running because we did something bad, so they *started chasing us*. The FBI was eventually after us as well, it got really intense. There were these *bad ninja guys* who were actually commiting crimes. The three of us were hiding in the shadows and these two ninjas shot something up into the air and pulled themselves up this tall building. The FBI and police thought it was me and one of my friends. There was a *bomb up there*. Next thing I know, there was a *man strapped to the bomb* way up in the air. He was the *father of the guy who was with* me and Sarah. All of a sudden my friend flew up to his. He told his son that he was just going to turn his head and move on, and everything would be ok. I don't remember the bomb ever going off, the scene shifted.

I was back in the mall, alone. *My lesbian sister Cassie was recently engaged to a guy*. I was walking around the mall going from store to store. There was this little cafe I went into with a bunch of hot guys sitting at the table near the door. I kept going in to buy food just because I wanted one of them to talk to me. The last time I went in there I realized how stupid I must look for buying so much food, so I just left really quickly. My sister and her fiance were eating dinner in a restaurant. I walked past and decided I'd go in and tell them I was heading home. Maryann, a former teacher of mine from college, who is also very crazy to say the least, saw me and followed me in. I told her I was going to talk to my sister, but she followed anyway. I sighed loudly hoping she'd get the hint. Eventually she left. No one said much until she did. It was a strange restaurant. You ordered your food at a front desk that resembled a bank. There were a ton of chasheir/order stations. There were items on the menu I had never heard of in my life. *Cassie and her fiance were writing a letter to his father, who he refered to as "Ted" and not "Dad," about this engagement*. They finished eating and writing the letter. They got up and were getting ready to mail it. I walked out with them telling them *I was heading home*. 

The scene shifted yet again. Now I am in a music store with my mother. *Simon Cowell* walks by and I hesitate to ask him for a hug. Then I realize that he's probably used to it, so I go and ask him for one. He is much shorter in my dream. He sort of burries his head in my neck and doesn't let go of this hug. Then he starts *kissing my neck*, eventually we start *making out*. I ask him if he wants to go somewhere, and we do. We go to his hotel room. I get nervous because I have to shave my legs. He's in the bathroom brushing his teeth. I think of asking him if I can freshen up real quick myself before we do anything. I don't get a chance because he just gets right into it, moving me onto the bed, in a very sexy way I might add. He's completely naked now, and *he is very well endowed*, which really turns me on. He has me in this awkward position and can't get it in all the way and I am trying to tell him that we need to be doing it in another position. Then the scene shifts while we're having sex. 

We are *outside on the beach*. We are far enough away from the water, so I thought, that it wouldn't get in the way. There is a *large trailer*, for a truck, down by the water. The *tide is rising* quickly and no matter how far away from the shore we move, the waves follow us. So we stop. The trailer *is overtaken by the water and sinks*. We get in a very large truck, like a regular pick-up but massivly big, to drive off. *Simon Cowell turns into my ex-boyfriend, Matthew*. As we drive out of the beach parking lot, *we see a tiny puppy*. Matthew gets out and he hops in the truck into my lap. I ask Matthew if we can keep him, calling Matthew baby, even though we've been broken up for over six months now. He said that we have to find the owner first, and if not then we can keep him. We saw his name on the collar. Matthew rolls down both of our windows. He asks me to delete his brother's friends from his cell phone. I tell him I don't know who are his friends and who are his brother's friends. I just tell him each name as I go down the address book. *I tell him that I never stopped thinking about him*. Matthew is yelling out the windows, "Did anyone lose a dog? Did anyone lose a dog named ______" I forget what the name of the dog was, it was a weird name. Somehow, in the process, *the dog died*. I want to say it jumped out the window, because the entire time we were driving and looking for it's owner, he kept trying to. But the scene shifted before it actually happened. 

Matthew and I were walking around outside now, I think we were in *Chicago*. I was upset about the puppy dying still. *My parent's showed up out of nowhere*. Now the dog had belonged to them at one point as well. I told them both to sit down. I started telling them the story of what happened. Meanwhile, *Matthew is behind me acting foolish, as if it were a joke*. I finish telling my parents what happened and walk off, very upset with Matthew. He asked me what was wrong. 

"You're supposed to be supportive!" I shouted at him, trying to hold back my tears. He didn't say anything. 
*"You're supposed to love me! Because I still do! I always have!"* Now I am in tears. He has a very shocked look on his face. I walk off. He follows and puts his arm around my waist.

----------


## mark

::bowdown::  what incredible recall!!

wow that deram had everything lol from bad ninjas to puppies (shame the dog died like that is not nice  :Sad: ) to simon cowell (lol what a legend he is! ::lol:: ).

That last part with the hug was sad  :Sad:  how did you feel after that?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> what incredible recall!!
> 
> wow that deram had everything lol from bad ninjas to puppies (shame the dog died like that is not nice ) to simon cowell (lol what a legend he is!).
> 
> That last part with the hug was sad  how did you feel after that?



Thanks, I'm really impressing myself with my recall abilities lately.

When I woke up from the dream, I didn't think much of the fact that I dreamt of Matthew. Then, all day, all I could do was think about it. And think about our Valentine's Day last year. And how it was basically this day last year when I knew our relationship was going bad... So the day has been a little off...

----------


## Astroman129

In one of your posts, you asked on how to stay lucid without waking up. Try rubbing your hands.  :smiley:  Then things aren't as blurry.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> In one of your posts, you asked on how to stay lucid without waking up. Try rubbing your hands.  Then things aren't as blurry.



Oh, I know that now. That must have been a post from a while ago. But thank you  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Hey congratulations on getting Lucid! Pretty cool! And holy cow that tea dream. ::shock::  yuck!

----------


## Moonbeam

> I was worried about running because of the shoes I had on. They had no back around the heel and they had no grips on the bottom [[I'm constantly slipping on the ice in real life because of it, but I love them and refuse to wear any other shoes.



Meggy, Meggy, Meggy  ::shakehead::  No wonder you hate snow!





> Before I fell back asleep into this dream, I looked at the clock. It was just before 10AM. When I woke up from it, I looked at the clock again and it was 11:20AM. I think this was the longest dream I can ever remember having!



Yea that was some recall!  Did you remember it backwards?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Meggy, Meggy, Meggy  No wonder you hate snow!



Hey, at least I'm not wearing flip flops! I usually do that until it starts snowing! Hahaha. 





> Yea that was some recall!  Did you remember it backwards?



Actually, I think I did remember it backwards now that I think of it. I remembered the most recent stuff the most, and as I typed it up, I remembered more and more from the beginning.





> Hey congratulations on getting Lucid! Pretty cool! And holy cow that tea dream. yuck!



Thanks! And that tea was DISGUSTING! 

*Dream fragment from last night:*
I was at the LOURDS concert. I was standing around with Joey and and Gene, the bass player I'm in love with and the guitarist who's hot too. Joey and I just kep staring at each other and smiling. Then he had to go get ready for the show.

----------


## ninja9578

Did talking to me inspire that dream?  You know, the hot guys?  :tongue2:   or the ninjas?

I don't like when puppies die.  ::cry::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Did talking to me inspire that dream?  You know, the hot guys?   or the ninjas?
> 
> I don't like when puppies die.



For the hot guys being inspired by you... haha you wish!  :tongue2: 
I do think the ninjas and the puppy were inspired by chatting with you before bed though!  ::D:

----------


## EmilySian

woa thats one action packed dream with the fbi and the cops, ect.

----------


## The Cusp

You've turned into a pro dreamer!  Still dreaming about Mathew I see.  The puppy dying might mean you're finally getting over him?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

My recall hasn't been to good these past few days. Not getting decent sleep. Hopefully tonight will be better. I get the feeling that I had a really scary dream last night. I was going to write it down when I first woke up from it, but I was soooooo tired, like when you're sick and you have no energy... that's how I felt. Ugh.





> You've turned into a pro dreamer!  Still dreaming about Mathew I see.  The puppy dying might mean you're finally getting over him?



Yeah, that was the first one I had of him in a while. I hope it means that I'm getting over him haha. I mean, I feel like I am over him, but I also feel like I've been thinking about him more lately than normal.  ::roll:: 





> woa thats one action packed dream with the fbi and the cops, ect.



Yeah, it seemed to go on forever! haha

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Finally got some recall back last night...

Dream 1:
Everyone was graduating college, so we were having a high school reunion. I was outside with friends, waiting for the reunion to start. I remember seeing Tony Soto and Richard Allard. That's when I got excited and yelled, "People are finally starting to show up!" I went inside with my friends. We were walking down the hall and there were just people everywhere. I saw Liz Kirwan and Hailey Gibson. Hailey was in a room filled with all the snobby people that I couldn't stand. 

John Pratt was walking next to me. I got so excited and hugged him really tightly. He should have been in the room with Hailey and all those other people, but he was with me. He was basically one of the only people in that clique that I liked. I had a crush on him since I was like 13, we were pretty good friends back then. I was even going to ask him to the 8th grade semi-formal dance, but I was too scared. So we sat in this other classroom. John and I sat together. I can't remember who was in the room exactly, but I knew everyone from high school. 

The desk John and I sat at kept moving in circles. One minute he'd be near the window, next minute I'd be near the window. I asked him if he was moving it and he said yes. For some reason I found this absolutely hilarious, and I started cracking up laughing. Really loudly! I got embarrassed because I was laughing so loud and quickly covered my mouth. 

The teacher had a bunch of math equations on the board. She wanted to "play a game." We had to answer the equations in order to get to the real fun. While people were answering the questions on the board, she said that people could feel free to talk about their math experiences in college, or their regular experiences in college. I looked to the back of the room. My father was there. In my dream, he had gone to the same college as me, and at the same time as me, so he was at my high school reunion. There were also two guys standing in the back with chef uniforms on. The one on the far right asked if he could share this math equation that he had a real hard time with, he seemed truly devastated by this. My dad said that he would like to hear it. I thought to myself, "Oh good lord, here we go..."

I put my attention back on the chalk board. Yes, a chalk board. This class room hadn't upgraded to white erase boards yet. Next thing I know, people were running out of the classroom. The point of view changed to third person, and I saw five guys on those tiny motorcycles/"pocket bikes" being chased by five guys on tiny four-wheelers. I don't remember why they were chasing them, all I knew out of a sense of feeling was that the motorcycle guys were good and the four-wheeler guys were bad.

The guys on the motorcycles decided to "fall" off their bikes to trick the bad guys. The bad guys would keep going on their four-wheelers and the motorcycle guys would make a run for it. As I saw them fall off their tiny bikes, they covered their heads and the bikes went crashing into some random people. The trick worked and the guys on four-wheelers kept going due to the fact that they were going really fast and couldn't stop.  

Dream 2:
The dream didn't start here but this is the first thing I remember. I was in a living room with people. It was dark and we were trying to be quiet, remain unfound. There were zombies. If you were bit by one, you would die and become a zombie as well. We heard one coming. We all hid and remained very quiet. One of the older people, a female, who was in the room, covered my face and body to protect me. I whispered, "I am so scared." 

I ran to the back of the living room. There was a back door. I ran back to everyone and told them to leave with me. I ran out the back door, jumped up and started flying! "I'M DREAMING! THIS IS JUST A DREAM!" I was so excited! It was snowing out very heavily, and the sky was very dark and grey. I noticed we were outside of my grandmother's house. Right when I knew it was dreaming, the zombies instantly went away (or just became not a threat to me anymore and I forgot about them). I thought to myself that because this was a dream, I could stop the snow. I closed my eyes, and rubbed my hands together and shouted for the snow to stop and the sun to come out. Still flying, I opened my eyes to see that the snow had lightened and the sky was turning a warm pink and I could see the sun trying to come out. 

Cassie, my sister, was standing right out front. I landed. She was still worried about the zombies. I told her that this was just a dream. She laughed and didn't believe me. I told her, "Try it!" She jumped up and went really high. Her face lit up! "See! You can't do that in real life. Can you fly in real life?" She said no. I took off flying to show her. She got so excited and took off flying herself. 

I was flying down the street in the opposite direction of everyone else. I remembered my conversation with Lucidbulbs and decided to try and get to my tropical islands. I closed my eyes, started spinning and rubbed my hands together. Think of a tropical island with blue water and palm trees, I thought to myself. After what I felt was a good amount of time thinking and concentrating, I opened my eyes. 

I lost lucidity and woke up to a false awakening. I was laying in bed with a rubber (what it seemed like) person. I was wondering what it was doing here. I used its fingers to... um... pleasure myself. That's when I woke up for real.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

:woohoo:  Nice lucid!! Did ya use any sort of techniques to induce it? And did you manage to fly any higher than that imaginary barrier?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Nice lucid!! Did ya use any sort of techniques to induce it? And did you manage to fly any higher than that imaginary barrier?



No, it was just a DILD. But I know now that when I'm flying, I'm dreaming and I'm instantly lucid. I don't believe I saw any telephone wires around so there was no boundary. But I still didn't fly very high up. There was a lot going on outside, so I stayed close to the ground where everyone was at.

----------


## mark

ah great stuff meggy!!! 

I like the bit with your sister its very sweet  :smiley: 

cool how you changed the weather like that! its great I did it once and got a major power trip of it ha ha

lol and that false awakening ha ha its just funny! I am glad I am not the only one who had a "encounter" with plastic objects lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> lol and that false awakening ha ha its just funny! I am glad I am not the only one who had a "encounter" with plastic objects lol



"encounter" haha nice way of putting it!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1:
I was on my laptop in the middle bedroom. My parents were in the living room. I could sense that there was a lot of commotion going on, so I went into the living room to see what was happening. They were watching the news. It said the country was on "Red Alert." The sky was flashing green outside.

"Oh no... Is that what I think it is?" My mum asked, looking through the blinds.
"Yeah," My dad said, sadly.

The country was under attack. The sky was turning green from bombs going off in the far distance. I got really scared and shaky. I was going to go to bed but I found myself too scared to be alone. I quickly put my laptop in my bedroom, and went back to the living room. My mum had gone to bed. I sat on the couch with my dad as he watched the news. I could still see the sky flashing green, off and on. I was now crying and shaking as my dad held me. 

Dream 2:
I went to visit Chris's class, like I normally do on Wednesdays after work. He had lost a lot of weight but still looked basically the same. Maybe a little less attractive, if I'm being honest. He was sitting on a stool in the back of the room. It was really the front of the room, in real life, but in my dream the door to enter the studio was in the back of the room, so it was switched around in my dream. Everyone was busy with their photo shoots. I sat in a stool next to Chris. All the lights were off because of the shooting. 

He asked me a question. I can't remember what it was about, exactly, but I believe it had something to do with whether or not I still felt a certain way towards him. When I told him that I still felt the same, he kissed me with no hesitation. I was worried someone would be like, "Oh my God! What the fuck are they doing?!" But someone actually said, "Awww!"

Next thing I know, I went to his office to find him. I was really confused about what he wanted from me. Did he want only to kiss me that one time or was he finally going to admit that he liked me too? When I got to his office, he was busy. We tried talking but either the phone would ring or someone would come to the door and need to talk to him.

----------


## mark

::shock::  wow that first dream sounds freaky! it must have been insane and very scary...still when you spoke of green flashes all I could think is war of the worlds lol

that second dream was kind of nice, good that you got to kiss him but its a shame you never got to clarify the situation with him. How did you feel after that dream?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> wow that first dream sounds freaky! it must have been insane and very scary...still when you spoke of green flashes all I could think is war of the worlds lol
> 
> that second dream was kind of nice, good that you got to kiss him but its a shame you never got to clarify the situation with him. How did you feel after that dream?



wasnt the first dream i've had about chris, so i didnt think much of it. the first dream on the other hand... it was 4:40am when i woke up and wrote it down (yes, i actually was so moved by it, i wrote it down in my paper dj!). i had to go pee after and i was so freaked out and scared! im nearly 22 years old and i wanted to go wake up my parents and tell them about my bad dream!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

The bomb dream was scary, I'd be crying too if I were you... As for the second dream, it wasn't too bad huh? Had to kind of nice I suppose.

----------


## The Cusp

> im nearly 22 years old and i wanted to go wake up my parents and tell them about my bad dream!



I somehow can't picture that going over too well with your parents...

Do you any chance watch the show Jericho?   Your bomb dream sounds like it could have been influenced by that.  Those green flashes in the sky sounded spectacular.  If that was my dream, I probably would have gone outside to watch!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Cusp--
No, I don't watch Jericho. I think it was infulenced by my mum's health, which seems to be "under attack" lately. I think that's why my dad was comforting me instead of my mum, as well. They wouldn't have been upset if I woke them up. I'm the baby, my mum still treats me like it sometimes lol. 

LB--
The second dream wasn't bad at all, just weird.

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, scary dream. I can't imagine if something like that really happened.

And the end of that second dream. So typical of dreams, So many things distracting you from your goal. I hate when that happens, I get that often.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1:
The dream started and I was flying, so I knew I was lucid right from the beginning. I was in Dover and I was trying to walk up a street that was on a decently steep hill. I was trying to cross the street because the side of the street I was on didn't have a sidewalk. Then I remembered I could just fly up the hill.

So I started flying and moving up the hill and I got stuck in telephone wires. I was kind of scared I would get shocked by them. I was thinking about flying below them but I was afraid of flying too low and getting hit by a car. Then I thought about flying higher and then I was afraid of flying too high and not being able to get back down. I decided to fly higher. 

Then I remembered how everyone tells me I need to face my fears of flying higher than telephone wires in my dreams. Scared shitless, I decide to fly into space. I rocket towards the sky. The higher I go, the more pressure I feel on my nose. I pinch my nose shut with my fingers and the pressure goes away. I close my mouth while I have my nose pinched to see if I can breathe, and I can. I figured I'd do that just for fun because I had never really done a nose reality check. So I close my eyes now and continue flying up higher and higher. I know I've reached space when I sense things getting pitch dark. 

I open my eyes and I was completely confused. I was surrounded by black with a gigantic grey... sphere under me that looked like it was made of acrylic felt. It was so weird; I didn't even know what to do. I thought this was supposed to represent Earth. It kind of creeped me out and I wanted to leave. 

I believe I lost lucidity here because I didn't even think to try and change the scene. It shrunk in size and now wasn't very big at all. It now seemed that if I stood inside it's center, there would be a foot above my head and a foot below my head. It didn't scare me so much anymore but was still really weird. I tried diving into this grey felt ball of "Earth" to go back to where I was, or at least back to some sort of ground, but it seemed like I just flew through it completely because I was still where I didn't want to be. When that didn't work a couple of times, I tried digging a whole by tearing pieces out of it. When I tore at it, it was made of crumbly foam, with the grey felt on the surface still. That got me nowhere. 

This is where it got really weird. I thought about it being made out of fabric. I flew into the middle and made sure not to fly through it completely. I found an edge to the fabric and pulled it around, as if it were a curtain. This grey sphere was now completely open. Then I just new that the black was some sort of curtain/fabric and I did the same. I turned out this little "universe" I was in, was really just some sort of magic act. When I pulled back the black curtain, I found that I was in a cage. There was a magician standing on the outside of the cage with people sitting in bleachers for the audience. I opened up the cage door and thought to myself how fucked up that was. 

Dream 2:
I was at some sort of formal event, like a wedding. I was sitting with friends, even though in real life I had no idea who they were. It was time for dessert. Everything was so fancy and looked good. I didn't know what was in the really fancy looking stuff, so I decided to play it safe with a chocolate mousse pie. 

It was time for me to leave so I was walking out the doors. Then it switched to third-person perspective. There was a man and a woman trying to leave when two younger men came up with guns. The couple happily did what they were demanded to do but one of the gunmen decided to kill them anyway. He started by shooting the woman with her back turned. He just shot her over and over again in her back. She turned to him as she fell to the ground and I could see tears in her eyes. Then the gunman went after the man she was with and shot him too.

----------


## ninja9578

WTF?  If you stood at it's centre you'd have a foot above your head and a foot below your head.  You need to draw a picture of that, it sounds too cool.

Remember, there are no power lines.  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

lol not a foot as in the part of my body, i meant foot as in a measured foot, silly. i'm like 5'4'', so if i were standing in the center of it it would make the shrunken sphere about 7-8 feet in diameter.  :Cheeky:  i know i alraedy explained that to you, so i just thought i'd explain it to everyone else. lol

----------


## mark

nice!!  ::bowdown:: 

cool luicid there meggy, im glad you managed to fly higher then the phone wires  :smiley:  and even better that you got into space! I have always wanted to do that lol

shame that the earth turned into a grey thing, I imagine to see it as normal would have been an incredible sight!

----------


## NeAvO

Wow, you know I haven't been in here since last August  ::o:  That's too long! I seem to have fallen behind on people's dream journals!

Nice lucid there Maggy, weird Earth like grey felt thing too, shame you lost lucidity over it.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Dream 1:
> Then I remembered how everyone tells me I need to face my fears of flying higher than telephone wires in my dreams. Scared shitless, I decide to fly into space. I rocket towards the sky. The higher I go, the more pressure I feel on my nose. I pinch my nose shut with my fingers and the pressure goes away. I close my mouth while I have my nose pinched to see if I can breathe, and I can. I figured I'd do that just for fun because I had never really done a nose reality check. So I close my eyes now and continue flying up higher and higher. I know I've reached space when I sense things getting pitch dark.





Good job!  It's great to accomplish something and overcome a fear like that.  Not to mention--you flew into space!  :boogie: 





> I was at some sort of formal event, like a wedding. I was sitting with friends, even though in real life I had no idea who they were. It was time for dessert. Everything was so fancy and looked good. I didn't know what was in the really fancy looking stuff, so I decided to play it safe with a chocolate mousse pie.



Can't ever go wrong with that.  ::D: 





> It was time for me to leave so I was walking out the doors. Then it switched to third-person perspective. There was a man and a woman trying to leave when two younger men came up with guns. The couple happily did what they were demanded to do but one of the gunmen decided to kill them anyway. He started by shooting the woman with her back turned. He just shot her over and over again in her back. She turned to him as she fell to the ground and I could see tears in her eyes. Then the gunman went after the man she was with and shot him too.



Weird how so often when it does to third-person is when the bad stuff happens.

Congrats on the lucid!

----------


## Caradon

Hey that was awsome! congratulations on facing your fear and flying higher!
That wasn't so bad was it? And I'm so jealous, you flew into space on your first try. ::?:  That's really cool though.

Don't worry about those telephone wires. I get them all the time. I often grab onto them, and play on them and stuff.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Wow, you know I haven't been in here since last August  That's too long! I seem to have fallen behind on people's dream journals!
> 
> Nice lucid there Meggy, weird Earth like grey felt thing too, shame you lost lucidity over it.



Nice to see you back in here again, Neavo!  :smiley: 





> [/COLOR]
> 
> Good job!  It's great to accomplish something and overcome a fear like that.  Not to mention--you flew into space! 
> 
> Can't ever go wrong with that. 
> 
> Weird how so often when it does to third-person is when the bad stuff happens.
> 
> Congrats on the lucid!



Thanks. It wasn't really space though. I am happy though that I at least attempted it. That's a big step for me!  ::D: 





> nice!! 
> 
> cool luicid there meggy, im glad you managed to fly higher then the phone wires  and even better that you got into space! I have always wanted to do that lol
> 
> shame that the earth turned into a grey thing, I imagine to see it as normal would have been an incredible sight!



It really would have been an amazing sight. I swear one of these days I'll get it right and be able to freefall from space! Lol. 





> Hey that was awsome! congratulations on facing your fear and flying higher!
> That wasn't so bad was it? And I'm so jealous, you flew into space on your first try. That's really cool though.
> 
> Don't worry about those telephone wires. I get them all the time. I often grab onto them, and play on them and stuff.



It was my first try, but it wasn't really space. It was a really bad illusion of what was supposed to be space lol. Nothing to be jealous of  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

So I have been busy and sick lately. Sorry on my lack of comments in your journals. I have to go to work in an hour and I feel like absolute crap  :Sad: . My reason for being tired is worth it, and it wouldn't be so bad if I wasn't feeling sick. Hopefully I'll have the motivation to read some DJs tonight. I'm lucky that I even posted my dream from last night, I really didn't want to lol. But then I thought about my dream, and realized that it's kind of significant because of the person it involved. Too bad I see him still, or else I could use him as a dream sign. 

Ugh...

Must get ready for work...

Dream 1:
I was with the current students from school, not the ones I graduated with last term. We were outside on what seemed to be some sort of farm. It was summer or spring at least. It was warm out and all the snow was gone and the ground was dry. It was a nice and sunny day. There was some sort of contest and the winners were being built a wooden horse buggy. Jay and Chris were both there helping to build it as well. 

I was standing in front by the left side of the buggy, helping to hold it in place while Chris screwed it in place securely. He wouldn't look me in the eye when he talked to me. I found it annoying and humorous at the same time. He was standing right beside me and I was just staring at him, to see how he'd react. He started talking to me but looked over my head instead of at me. 

"You need to find someone your own age and start dating him." Chris said to me, still not looking me in the eye.

"I know," I said with a sad tone to my voice. 

"Either that or find a fur coat to wear." I was so confused by this statement and found it funny also.

"But I don't have one." I said while laughing.

"I meant, unless you're going to be the one telling people when the magazines come around." He the fur coat was apparently supposed to signify me being the one sticking out in the crowd and telling people that he and I were dating. 

"Ok... Wait! So it's mutual then? You do like me too?" I got really excited. He said yeah. 

Next thing I know, we are all back at the school and inside the tech building. Chris had two cell phones sitting on the table in tech one. I went to grab one and he quickly grabbed the newer looking cell phone. He gave me a funny look and said, "I don't want her to have this number." I laughed because he knew who I was going to call. 

I dialed the telephone number and got really excited when Krystal picked up the phone on her end. "He finally admitted to liking me!" She was very happy for me. I told her the conversation Chris and I had.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Ah, cute! I hope you gt better Meggy, but I like that dream there, to be told that you're liked by someone you like, it must be nice.

----------


## Caradon

That dream must have gave you a good feeling. :smiley: 

So sorry to here that your getting sick now too! :Sad:  I didn't mean to pass it onto you. ::?: 

 Hmm, I wonder if that's possible. Everything in these journals seems to be contagious though.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Hmm, I wonder if that's possible. Everything in these journals seems to be contagious though.



True, true...mostly good stuff tho.

Hope you feel better soon, Meg.

----------


## mark

yes agreed it is a very nice dream, those types of dreams always are  :smiley:  its nice he told you he likes you eventually. lol I laughed at the last bit with the phones ha ha such a typical woman thing to do lol  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Thanks, guys. I hope I start to feel better soon too. At least I remembered some dreams from last night! I blame my being sick on not remembering more of my lucid though  :Sad:  

Note for Dream 2: Last night at work, I had a Russian lady around my age come in to get passport pictures taken. She paid in all two dollar bills. Sean suggested, jokingly, that she was a terrorist. Then he suggested she works at a strip club because those are the only places that really use them. And then when I thought about it, she did mention something about how they are really hot at clubs right now.

Dream 1:
I remember few things from this dream. I remember I was lucid. I was in some building with lots of doors in a long hallway. I was opening each door and trying to manipulate what was behind each door. I don't know if I was successful with any of the attempts. The last thing that I do remember was thinking about Sean's away message and then trying to make him appear behind one of the doors that I was opening so I could have lucid dream sex with him. 

Dream 2:
I was at work standing around with Melissa and two men I didn't recognize. I was telling them all about this girl I had to take passport pictures of. I told them how she paid the $30 bill all in two dollar bills. They thought it was really weird and suspicious. I suggested that she works at a strip club, and they laughed at me. Then I told them that someone told me that they were only used at strip clubs these days. 

Next thing I know, she walked by dressed as if she worked there! 

"Hey! That's her!" I yelled and ran after her. We exchanged words and she then spoke in an American English accent and denied everything! Then she started running from me. The two men from the studio started chasing her with me. We were weaving in and out of the electronics department. Finally I caught her. Even though I was holding on to her, she still kept trying to run off. I thought it was stupid she kept trying, and at one point I said to her, "Are you kidding me right now?"

We put her in what we called a jail cell. What it was, was three stalls, made of wood, with wood shavings on the floor. It was a giant bunny stall! There was even a giant bunny in the middle stall! I felt bad for leaving her there, so I decided I would go visit her frequently to make sure she was ok. 

Dream 3:
I was outside this really big estate. There were a lot of people there, like it was a party. The person who owned the house just recently built on a new addition for me to live in. I was in the back, way off from the section that was just built for me. I was trying to weave in and out of all the people to get to the front. 

There were two guys standing around talking. I walked behind one of them to get past them, and he started walking backwards into me, purposely. I could see the other guy's face and he was trying not to laugh. Apparently that was his was of getting me to stop and talk to him. So I stopped. When I looked up at them, they were both wearing chef uniforms. They said something about me going to McIntosh College for photography and then mentioned something about how they didn't go to Southern New Hampshire University for culinary arts. When I looked up, I saw that McIntosh College was embroidered into their chef coats, right above the pocket on the left side. I told them that I went to McIntosh College for photography, and I also went to Southern New Hampshire University for culinary arts. "I'm multi-talented!" I said and winked at the guy who didn't back up into me. We laughed. 

They started walking with me towards the front. We stopped for a few minutes to watch people playing football. There were three girls playing and they all looked naked. I wasn't impressed. I was pretty insulted when they actually pointed them out to me. Then I realized that they weren't naked, they were in bikini tops and really short shorts. I still wasn't impressed. The girl with the medium sized boobs was the girlfriend of the guy who didn't back up into me. The girls had to catch the ball with their boobs in order to play. I was offended so I walked off. They followed and apologized. 

There were a bunch of people in line to get to the same place I was going. Apparently the party was moving to the front of the house. I was annoyed because all I wanted to do was get to my new home on the estate. We go to the side and were able to see the entire estate. I told the two guys I was with that Bill Gates owns it, they couldnt have cared less. 

After a few seconds, I realized I had come up on the wrong side and my home was on the complete other side of the property. I flew over everyone until I got to the street. I started jogging towards my home. There were even more people in the front of the estate. There was a school bus that drove by and I had to jog on the sidewalk. 

I got closer to my home only to find out what kind of party was being held. It was some sort of candy party. There were people dressed in gummy candy costumes. They were dressed as gummy bears and sour patch kids. It was hilarious. A bunch of my friends were standing on a terrace and were calling me over. At some point, the gummy bears and sour patch kids became real, they were no longer people in costumes. One of the gummy bears kept trying to slap my ass and it was annoying. I looked up and noticed there were rafters, so I flew up to sit on them until the gummy bear left me alone. My dad was up there eating some candy. I told him what was going on and I all wanted to do was go see what my new home looked like. I asked him if the gummy bear was still down there and he said yes. I got irritated; I figured it would have given up by now. So I stayed talking for a bit. The second time I asked him, he said yes again. Then he started laughing and said he was only kidding and it was safe for me to go back down.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Feeling a bit better, but my recall isn't good at all. 

Dream 1:
I was in a giant mansion with Sean, my sister, Cassie, and my youngest niece, Sophie. We were in one of the bedrooms. I was lying on the bed with Sophie, showing her one of my favorite dolls from childhood. I got up and walked around to the other side of the bed where Sean was. Cassie told us that there was an indoor swimming pool. I got really excited and wanted to go swimming with Sean. Then I remembered I forgot my bathing suit and got really sad. Cassie told me it was ok, there was another indoor swimming pool that was only for skinny dipping. I got all excited, started giggling and hugged Sean. I was even more excited now than I was before when I thought we would be swimming together normally, with bathing suits on.

----------


## ninja9578

You mean skinnydipping isn't the norm for you?  Huh, maybe it's just me  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

he he I dont blame ya skinny dipping sounds like fun....never done it though.

I too am suffering from poor recall...sucks doesnt it

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> he he I dont blame ya skinny dipping sounds like fun....never done it though.
> 
> I too am suffering from poor recall...sucks doesnt it



Poor recall sucks VERY much... and what sucks even more is that I know I had a lucid dream last night but I couldn't remember any of it for the life of me when I woke up. I only knew that I had one. Grrrrr... 






> You mean skinnydipping isn't the norm for you?  Huh, maybe it's just me



Hahaha I've only gone once... and it was awkward... lol. But Sean told me that I'll be going this summer. His mum has a house on a lake and he's going to take me camping on the little island they have. He said no clothes were allowed when swimmging  :wink2:

----------


## Caradon

Glad to hear your feeling better. :smiley: 

Your recall should catch up soon as well. Just takes a little bit.

I've been skinny dipping twice, it was fun. :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Hmm, skinny dipping sounds interesting, I think it'd be awkward in a group though... Hope you get well soon-er, I know being sick is no fun, and it makes for strange dreams.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1:
It was my birthday. I was on DV talking to people. They must have been new members because I didn't recognize any screen names. One girl asked me what my AIM screen name was because she wanted to chat with me. Another guy, who I had already met in person, was supposed to send me a message telling me what time to meet him at. 

Where I was living was kind of strange. It was half Matthew's house, and half my house. We were working things out and trying to get back together. 

I was sitting on our bed, in our bedroom, in his house, when I suddenly felt really guilty about talking to that other guy. I got up off the bed and went downstairs. I had to go pee really badly. There was the toilet in the regular bathroom, and for some reason we kept a spare in the kitchen. The toilet in the kitchen was just out in the open, I actually had to pull it to the middle of the floor to use it. I thought I was alone so I started to pull my pants down. Then Matthew's niece, nephew and brother came in the room.

"Well, I guess I'll have to use the bathroom then." I said. I pulled up my pants, brought the toilet back over to the corner of the kitchen and went in the bathroom. The kitchen, bathroom and living room were all in my house now. I went to the bathroom and told myself that it felt strange. The dream got a little fuzzy here and I don't remember what happened. All I know is I woke up with a dry bed. 

I got out of the bathroom and went into the kitchen. Matthew's brother was now my Mum. I asked her if she looked in the microwave and she said yes. I had a lot of leftover birthday cake in there. It was yellow cake with chocolate frosting. She made a comment about how the last thing she needed was chocolate (that is what we think is partially triggering the allergic reactions and hives). I told her that there was also coffee ice cream in the freezer. I went into the living room where Matthew's niece and nephew were.

----------


## Moonbeam

More weird toilet dreams.  They never cease.   We should make a thread of weird toilet dreams.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> More weird toilet dreams.  They never cease.   We should make a thread of weird toilet dreams.



Haha that would be a good idea!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1: 
Don't remember much. I was at some sort of party and everyone was worried about trying to prevent something bad from happening, something that seemed inevitable. Throughout the dream, I never found out what bad thing was supposed to happen. 

I started flying and knew I was dreaming. I went around trying to calm people down by telling them that this wasn't real, that it was just a dream, but no one believed me. I was getting irritated. 

I followed a couple of people outside to show them that it was just a dream by flying, but they didn't care to hear it and still insisted that it wasn't a dream. 

I flew over the telephone wires and thought about attempting to fly into space again, but I decided not to because there was so much going on, and I still wanted to convince people that it was ok. 

Next thing I know, I'm inside and it is nighttime. We're back inside the same building and I was going around still trying to make people understand that it was just a dream and everything was going to be ok. I walked up to one guy who seemed to be freaking out.

"Don't worry, it's just a dream. This isn't real. Nothing bad is going to happen. Try flying, you can only do that in a dream!" He wouldn't listen. I started hovering and said, "See, you can't do this in real life." He still didn't want to hear it. 

Frustrated, I finally went outside. The exit to outside was my front porch. I was now outside of my house. In real life, we just got about eight more inches of snow and there is snow everywhere. There is hardly any sidewalk to walk on. I started jumping around and leaping over all of the snow. I was going to try flying into space again but I was scared because it was really dark, and I was having a lot of fun leaping around. 

Dream 2:
I was at Sean's house and it was huge, like a mansion. He was in the shower, and then got out to go to the store, I think. 

I was at his house all alone and was looking around. I went into his bathroom to find the biggest shower I had ever seen in my life. It was like the size of a locker room, with one gigantic shower curtain. I stepped into the shower, and went to close the shower curtain, but I used too much force and pulled it completely to the other side, defeating the purpose of trying to close it. 

Then I found myself in the living room, sitting on a couch. Sean was still out. Cassie and Lacey stopped by and brought me a present. They bought me a really cute blue wallet and some coupons that confused me. The coupons were for toll booths, but your car had to be a specific color in order to use certain ones. I didn't really get it. 

Sean finally came home. I got up to show him the coupons and accidentally dropped my wallet on the floor. We went through the coupons highlighting the color each car has to be in order to use the coupon.

Dream 3:
I had several false awakenings of Sean being in bed with me and we were fooling around. I even had a false awakening from a false awakening that really confused me. I remember "waking up" and thinking that us fooling around was just a dream, but that was really a dream too. 

Dream 4:
This entire dream was viewed in third person perspective, except for one appearance. 

The dream started out in a location with a beautiful beach with very blue water, white sand and palm trees. There was a lady who was about 24-years-old or so and her mother who lived in this beach town. They got into a big fight and the young lady decided she had had enough of her mother and wanted to move away. She chose to move to Canada. 

She was now living in Canada. She was at the beach. The sky was gray and it looked like a rain storm was coming. She was in the ocean and was being overtaken by the big storm waves rushing at her. She was being pushed up against a coral reef that stuck out of the water and was on the verge of drowning.

----------


## mark

shame about that lucid those silly DCs seemed like they wanted to spoil it for ya. 

I like the jumping round the snow and stuff thats cool

ha thats a annoying string of FAs there I  bet you were annoyed when you realised that eh lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> ha thats a annoying string of FAs there I  bet you were annoyed when you realised that eh lol



Not really, cause when I woke up he was really there  :tongue2: 

The best part about jumping around in the snow is that it wasn't even cold! Haha. I love Dream Winter!

----------


## The Cusp

You're always trying to tell DCs that it's only a dream.  If I was a DC, that's not something I'd want to hear!  How would_ you_ like being told you're not real?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> You're always trying to tell DCs that it's only a dream.  If I was a DC, that's not something I'd want to hear!  How would_ you_ like being told you're not real?



Hey! I was just trying to help! Lol. Way to bring me down, Cusp. Way to bring me down...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1:
For some reason I had to move out of my parent's house. The only place I had to go was to move in with Holly, who conveniently lived with Matthew, his brother, niece and nephew. 

Now, the weird thing about this is that Holly is married and they have two children, yet Holly's husband and kids weren't even in the picture at all. 

I walked up the stairs to the second floor with all the bedrooms and notice that everything was different. Everything seemed so much larger, and cleaner, than in real life. Matthew and John had remodeled the entire house. Holly's bedroom was Matthew's old bedroom, Matthew's bedroom was added onto the house it seemed, John's bedroom was the kid's old bedroom and the kid's bedroom was John's old bedroom. All of the rooms were so much bigger than the used to be, and everything was painted a pristine white. 

As I walked towards Holly's room, I noticed Matthew's bedroom door was open a bit and I could see the end of his bed. I was nervous to know whether or not he was home. I just assumed he was working, as always, to make me feel more comfortable. 

I went into Holly's room with all of my belongings I had brought with me and noticed that one of the walls was still primed and hadn't yet been painted. I put my things down and walked around the room. I looked out the windows and noticed the backyard. In my dream, they had a large wooded backyard and they clear-cut the trees, but not all of them. I could still see the tree stumps that hadn't been pulled from the ground yet. In real life they didn't have much of a backyard at all, they didn't even live in a wooded area. In my dream, the red barn was significantly smaller and was covered with a blue tarp to protect from the weather, I assumed. 

I walked back over to the bed and asked Holly if Matthew was seeing anyone. She said that he was steadily seeing two girls. My heart sank. I then asked how it was going with them and she told me that one of them was going really well. I thought to myself why it even mattered because I was seeing someone also. 

As I walked back down the stairs, I heard lots of voices. I went into the living room to see about 15-20 people in the house. Some were kids, some were around my age and some were adults. The guys around my age all had their girlfriends with them, and yet two of them insisted on hanging on me, literally. I was sitting down, and I had a guy on either side of me. At first I thought they were being serious and I got worried that their girlfriends would try and start a fight with me. Then I realized, or maybe assumed, that they were just being a couple of dumbasses. They both had an arm around my shoulder and were following me around. At one point I thought they were mocking me for some odd reason. I'm not really sure what I mean by they were mocking me, that was just the feeling I got from them. 

I finally snuck away from those guys for a little bit and saw that the little girls were chasing each other around the house. They were so cute so I decided to play with them. I caught one of the little girls and she fell into my lap and I hugged her, then I started tickling her and all of the other little girls thought it was very funny and started laughing. I didn't notice that one of the guys who was following me previously had been watching me play with the girls. I saw him standing in front of me when I started tickling the girl, and he gave me a very sweet look of adoration, kind of like how women look at single men when they see them interacting with a child. That look made me realize that he was serious about liking me and I think it worried me in the same way that I liked it.

----------


## mark

> Not really, cause when I woke up he was really there



 ::bowdown::  he he good stuff!  :tongue2: 





> You're always trying to tell DCs that it's only a dream.  If I was a DC, that's not something I'd want to hear!  How would_ you_ like being told you're not real?







> Hey! I was just trying to help! Lol. Way to bring me down, Cusp. Way to bring me down...




ha ha ha that is just hilarious really had me in stitches lol 


wow meggy your dream recall really is great at the min...im jealous lol 

aww sounds cute with the young lasses like, you said it worried you that he liked you that way, how do you mean if you dont mind me asking  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> you said it worried you that he liked you that way, how do you mean if you dont mind me asking



It worried me because I was seeing someone, and so was he. And in my dream, I didn't want to be the person he left his current girlfriend for, especially if they were already happy together before I came into the picture. I was just worried it would get too complicated in my dream.

----------


## mark

ahhh right lol sorry sometimes I am stupid like that and miss the obvious lol 

fair enough....I think it deserves respect that even subconsciously you are unwilling to hurt  :smiley:  there are few like that

----------


## Caradon

Don't worry, I always end up telling DC's it's a dream too. It can actually be really fun having an adventure with a Lucid DC.

I once convinced a cousin of mine it was a dream. And it turned out to be a really long Lucid. We had so much fun. We even had a flying competition at one point. He somehow created this jet thing, that he used for flying. he thought he could out fly me with it lol.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> ahhh right lol sorry sometimes I am stupid like that and miss the obvious lol 
> 
> fair enough....I think it deserves respect that even subconsciously you are unwilling to hurt  there are few like that



Awww that's sweet of you!  ::hug:: 





> Don't worry, I always end up telling DC's it's a dream too. It can actually be really fun having an adventure with a Lucid DC.
> 
> I once convinced a cousin of mine it was a dream. And it turned out to be a really long Lucid. We had so much fun. We even had a flying competition at one point. He somehow created this jet thing, that he used for flying. he thought he could out fly me with it lol.



Hah! Thaks for taking my side on the telling DC's it's a dream thing! ( :tongue2:  to you Cuspy!) One time I showed my sister that it was a dream and she started flying and she got so excited! Maybe I should make that another goal of mine, to convince a DC it's a dream and have a really awesome lucid adventure!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1:
I was at a big event with a bunch of celebrities. I was sitting next to Adam Brody, Rachel Bilson and Micha Barton. I was talking to them and taking pictures of them. Adam got up and left and I was really sad. 

I stole his seat which was right next to Rachel's. She and I were talking about how I was in love with Adam and she was trying to convince me that it wasn't worth it. I made a comment about how they used to date. She was trying to give me a sort of "best friend" speech about how I can do better. 

Another photographer came over and wanted to take pictures of Rachel and me together because we were best friends. I knew that she was a big celebrity and I wasnt anybody special so I played along with it and by the way Rachel was acting, it was as if she and I really were best friends for a long time. 

The photographer mentioned something about there being a really bad glare on my glasses so I said I would take them off for the photo. Rachel and I leaned our heads together for the picture.

Dream 2:
I was sitting on a toilet feeling my stomach. In my mind I knew I was around 4-5 months pregnant. I was really worried because I didn't know if it was Matthew's baby or Sean's baby. 

Dream 3:
I was with friends from a long time ago. We were walking from School Street to my house, which was only two streets away. We were all carrying white trash bags. We walked past Jessica's old house and I suggested we just dump the trash there. I was walking with Stephanie right across the street from my house when a black Volkswagen GTI sped by us giving off a lot of black exhaust. We were pretty pissed. I thought it was Matthew but knew it wasn't when I looked at the license plate.

Sean showed up and we went for a drive in his car. His car wasn't the same as in real life. His car in my dream was Matthew's black GTI. I was trying to straighten my hair while we were driving around. I accidentally burned his arm a bit with my hair straightener, but it wasn't bad and it didn't really hurt him too much. 

We were trying to get back to School Street and he accidentally drove past it. He said he was going to turn around but wanted to take a detour. He drove off the road into a really large vegetable garden. We were driving over gigantic potatoes. I grabbed two of them while we were driving and he laughed at me. We got out of the garden and continued driving. To our left, in an alley, we saw a guy who looked like he was boxing with a kangaroo. We both got really excited and decided to park the car and walk over to them. The place where he wanted to park was reserved for special guests, which I found odd because it was just a random spot on the side of the road. I pointed it out to him and he started driving and looking for a new place to park. 

When we got to the man and the kangaroo, we decided to just park on the side of the road behind the alley because we weren't going to be long. To my disappointment, the kangaroo was only just a big dog that was standing on its hind legs. The dog wasn't very friendly with Sean, but the owner said he would be very friendly with me because he loves the ladies. 

The owner showed me how to introduce myself to the dog and I shook its paw, which was really a hoof. The dog had hooves like a horse instead of dog paws. Then the owner told me that he loves to give the ladies kisses. I thought it was cute so I gave it a try. I pointed to my cheek and the dog started licking my face. It was so cute!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow Meggy, cool dreams, well, the being pregnant one had to be scary, but aside from that, I think I loved your dreams. They sound lively and interesting [and nice recall too].

----------


## Caradon

LOL, that dream with the boxing Kangaroo/dog was pretty funny. ::lol:: 

I Thought you were going to get attacked!

I bet I would have. :tongue2:  ::lol::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Wow Meggy, cool dreams, well, the being pregnant one had to be scary, but aside from that, I think I loved your dreams. They sound lively and interesting [and nice recall too].



Thanks! Hehe.  ::hug:: 





> LOL, that dream with the boxing Kangaroo/dog was pretty funny.
> 
> I Thought you were going to get attacked!
> 
> I bet I would have.



Of course you would have been attacked! 1- The kangaroo/horse/dog didn't like males. 2- That's sorta your thing  :Cheeky:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I'm sick, yet again, and have rather poor recall, yet again. 

Dream 1:
I was spending the day at the beach with my mum, two sisters and niece. My niece was two-years-old in this dream instead of nearly six-years-old, which is how old she is in real life. So we were spending the day at the beach, yet we were no where near the actual water. We were sitting in chairs on the cement. There was a two foot stone wall separating us and the sand and water. 

Jolie kept climbing up on the wall and leaning over. I went over to her and caught her just before she fell. I told her that she shouldn't do that anymore because she may fall, land on her head and get hurt badly. 

I picked her up and carried her around my waist. I asked her if she wanted to go down and play in the water, she said yes and got very excited. I wanted to bring my camera with me and didn't think it would be a wise idea if I went by myself with her when I wanted to take pictures. I had Jolie go around asking my mum and two sisters if they wanted to come along as well, and they did. 

We got down to the beach and there were a lot of other people there too. But not normal people, these people were on camels, and some of the people on camels were in the water. Jolie, my mum and sisters decided to go home. My father showed up out of no where and said that he would stay, and I decided to stay as well because I still wanted to take some pictures. My father was trying to do his and my mum's taxes. 

So these people on camels were all to my left side. This is where I was focusing my attention. There were some people on camels standing on that stone wall that rose up higher than two feet when right next to the water. Behind them, I could see Egyptian pyramids and thought it would be perfect for a photograph. They wouldn't stay in one place long enough for me to get a photograph with the pyramids behind them. Then I focused my attention to the camels that were in the water. They looked like they were trying to cool off because they kept dipping their heads completely under water. One of them was right up in my face. It would have made for a really cool photograph, but it, too, wouldn't stay still long enough for me to get the shot.

----------


## Caradon

Oh, Barely recovered, and sick again. :Sad:  Sorry to hear that. Get well soon!


Nice scenery in your dream it sounds like. And the Camels were cool.

----------


## mark

he he I bet seeing those camels was a bit of a WTF moment ha ha

cool dream though I like the scenery like caradon said.

It must have been a little scary when the young'un was at the edge of the wall.

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey Meg, good job on the flying lucid!  

Maybe you can ask your DC's some questions, see what kind of responses you get.  I mean instead of trying to convince them it's a dream.  They don't usually believe you anyway, right?  ::D:

----------


## EmilySian

OOOO you met adam brody in a dream. Lucky...... :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Recall has still been poor the past two days because of the cold. I remembered dreams from Friday night into Saturday morning, but I chose not to write them down because I didn't want to remember them. I think they were about Matthew again, and I'm really getting fed up with the ex-bf from eight months ago dreams. As far as I'm concerned, I'm over him. Yes, I still think about him. He was my first true love, so it's only natural. But I've moved on, I moved on a while ago. I got really shitty sleep last night and didn't really get to sleep until 6am. I had two dreams but I wasn't in any position to write them down. I think I was lucid, or slightly lucid, in one of them. I vaugly remember showing someone how to fly in a dream, which is why I think I was slightly lucid. But I didn't feel completely in control which is why I don't think I was fully lucid. 

I must say, I am very proud of myself with my lucid abilities. I've been having about one a week since I started my journal back up again. Even if I don't recall the entire dream in the morning, when I wake up I still know that I was lucid during the night. Before I started my journal back up again, I would be lucky if I had one every two months or so. I think that long break from writing my dreams down took a lot of stress off the whole lucid world for me. I've still got a lot of learning with self control and such, but I definitely think I've come a long way. I'd really like to thank everyone for their support and comments, I really don't think I could have done it without this site and its members.  ::hug:: 





> OOOO you met adam brody in a dream. Lucky......



Hahaha if only it were real life...  ::smitten:: 





> Hey Meg, good job on the flying lucid!  
> 
> Maybe you can ask your DC's some questions, see what kind of responses you get.  I mean instead of trying to convince them it's a dream.  They don't usually believe you anyway, right?



You know, I was just talking to Sean about that last night... Next time I have a dream with Matthew in it, I'm going to try and recognize it as a dream sign and become lucid. Then I'm going to ask him why on Earth I am still dreaming of him after eight months! 

Glad to see you're back!





> he he I bet seeing those camels was a bit of a WTF moment ha ha
> 
> cool dream though I like the scenery like caradon said.
> 
> It must have been a little scary when the young'un was at the edge of the wall.



OMG the camels were so weird! Lol it was a total WTF moment! It actually wasn't that scary with her hanging over the wall because it wasn't very tall and it was soft beach sand on the other side. I was just over protective of her lol. 





> Oh, Barely recovered, and sick again. Sorry to hear that. Get well soon!
> 
> 
> Nice scenery in your dream it sounds like. And the Camels were cool.



Thanks! I'm trying to get better, but I ran out of cough medicine last night  :Sad: 


[i just re-read what i typed at the beginning of this post, and boy do i sound like a sap! lol]

----------


## mark

> Recall has still been poor the past two days because of the cold. I remembered dreams from Friday night into Saturday morning, but I chose not to write them down because I didn't want to remember them. I think they were about Matthew again, and I'm really getting fed up with the ex-bf from eight months ago dreams. As far as I'm concerned, I'm over him. Yes, I still think about him. He was my first true love, so it's only natural. But I've moved on, I moved on a while ago. I got really shitty sleep last night and didn't really get to sleep until 6am. I had two dreams but I wasn't in any position to write them down. I think I was lucid, or slightly lucid, in one of them. I vaugly remember showing someone how to fly in a dream, which is why I think I was slightly lucid. But I didn't feel completely in control which is why I don't think I was fully lucid.



well if it helps at all i am still haunted by my ex of about a year and a half ago. I get what you mean when you say you are over him but hes still stuck there, I feel the same totally over my ex. 

I think they are still there because they hurt us and atleast for me personally I am often reminded of them when hurt of other people, do you know what I mean?





> I must say, I am very proud of myself with my lucid abilities. I've been having about one a week since I started my journal back up again. Even if I don't recall the entire dream in the morning, when I wake up I still know that I was lucid during the night. Before I started my journal back up again, I would be lucky if I had one every two months or so. I think that long break from writing my dreams down took a lot of stress off the whole lucid world for me. I've still got a lot of learning with self control and such, but I definitely think I've come a long way. I'd really like to thank everyone for their support and comments, I really don't think I could have done it without this site and its members.



I think you have done great since coming back your recall and lucidity have been great. It is nice to have the support of the community here but you shouldn't take achievement from yourself to







> OMG the camels were so weird! Lol it was a total WTF moment! It actually wasn't that scary with her hanging over the wall because it wasn't very tall and it was soft beach sand on the other side. I was just over protective of her lol.



he he I love those WTF moments in dreams they are always so cool to read lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I finally fall asleep from coughing until 3:30am and this is what I dream of...

I remember being at a friend's house and she was to buy me cough medicine but she bought me chloraseptic spray instead.

----------


## Caradon

Sorry to hear about that cough keeping you up.  I've had that problem before. being forced to stay awake because of a cough, is worse than feeling sick.

Good job on the improved Lucid ability. That's a great feeling. :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1:
I went to surprise Sean and visit him at school on his day off. I got to his dorm room at 6:27AM. He was still sleeping, like I knew he would be, so I climbed into bed with him, making sure not to wake him. I wanted him to be surprised and happy when he woke up and saw I was there. 

We were standing outside and I knew I had to go home because he had to go to the library to do homework. He invited me to come with him because he didn't want me to go home yet. I didn't want to leave him yet, either, so I said I would go with him. His friend Niki was going with him, and didn't know I was there. Niki was supposed to be driving the two of them to the library, so we waited in her car. He was in the front seat, and I was in the back seat. 

When she got in the car, she wasn't happy to see me. She knew who I was from seeing the comments I've left on his myspace. She slid in nice and close to Sean on the seat and was hanging all over him. I nudged Sean and gave him a disappointed look. He told her that she had to stop and had to push over. She wasn't too happy about it, but she did. 

She asked me what I was doing here, in a rather rude tone. I told her Sean invited me to come along because he didn't want me to go home yet. She started driving and went to the exit of the parking lot, which lead right into a big freeway. We had to cross on coming traffic to get to the correct side of the road. The car turned into a big, yellow school bus which made it even harder for her to cross through traffic. She started to cross over to the other side of the road and we nearly got hit several times because she wasn't even paying attention to the oncoming cars. 

"What are you doing?!" Sean yelled. 

I remembered that I forgot to brush my teeth because I didn't think I was going to be staying with him all day. So I stuck two pieces of gum in my mouth.

We got to the library. It was located in a downtown-like area, off campus. There were lots of people walking around. Niki parked the bus on the side of the road. Sean and I got out making sure there was a big spot cleared on the extremely large sidewalk; she was going to park the bus off the road and on the sidewalk.

As Sean and I were standing on the sidewalk, I told him that I wanted to go home. He asked me why and I told him because Niki obviously didn't want me there because she is jealous and wants to be with him. He said he didn't want me to leave and that he would talk to her. She came over and wanted me to park the bus. I said I didn't want to because I had never driven a school bus before and didn't want now to be the first time. After a bit of arguing, she finally decided to do it herself. 

Sean and I moved out of the way by going to the other side of the street. I gave him a hug and a kiss, secretly hoping she would see and take a hint. 

Before we all went into the library, we were walking around the shops a bit. We went into a tattoo parlor. Sean and I were looking at the small assortment of tattoos they had displayed on the wall. He pointed out one that he liked. They also had some other weird things displayed on the walls. Some girl sitting in a chair told me that if I eat Mini Cadbury Eggs and find any neon colored eggs, that I should save them and give them to her. I got excited at the thought of neon colored eggs and agreed to do so. I was wondering why she wanted these neon eggs, when I saw a really cool display on the wall. They were neon colored Mini Cadbury Eggs stringed together on a necklace! I knew I could never have one because I would eat it; they are my weakness. 

Sean walked off and I was still looking at the candy necklaces. Niki walked over to me and was being friendly with me. I knew it was only because Sean had talk to her. She was asking me something about my boobs. Then, what I assumed was a friendly gesture to her, she grabbed my boob. I didn't like it at all, but because I thought it was a sign of her being nice, I let her.

Dream 2:
I had just gotten home from spending the night at Seans dorm. I had a lot of things to bring inside: my overnight bag, a pillow, a blanket and my laptop. My neighbors I dislike, who live across the street, were outside. I was afraid of making myself look stupid trying to carry everything inside and dropping it. I decided to leave the blanket in my car for now because I didnt need it anyway. I got to the front porch alright and unlocked my front door and went inside.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Wassup!

My recall has passed away. R.I.P.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Wassup!
> 
> My recall has passed away. R.I.P.



I thought you did too, seeing as how you never talk to me anymore...  :Sad:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> I thought you did too, seeing as how you never talk to me anymore...




Aww!  :Sad:  Well I don't go on MSN these days unless someone drags me there, and I don't go into chat very often either because I feel like I don't have time. Do you still go in chat?? I know I would have popped in if I had seen your name in there!  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Sorry to hear about that cough keeping you up.  I've had that problem before. being forced to stay awake because of a cough, is worse than feeling sick.
> 
> Good job on the improved Lucid ability. That's a great feeling.



Coughing all night is worse than being sick! Especially when that's the only symptom of a cold I have!! 

Improved lucid ability does give me a great feeling! Hehe.  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1:
I was visiting my first college, Southern New Hampshire University. There were posters on the bulletin board advertising Sears going out of business. Cassie, my sister, pointed it out to me. She said something about how I really wont have to deal with Sears anymore. 

I was dating a girl. She was really nice, but I didn't want to be with her, and I knew exactly why. I was talking to someone else, another friend I didn't recognize, and came to the conclusion that I had to break up with this girl. She was very hurt when I told her I couldn't be with her anymore. She asked me why.

"I really like you, but I still love Matthew." I had to leave, I just felt horrible for hurting her so much. 

I flew out the window. The dorm that I was in was on the seacoast. The water was stormy and the waves were crashing against rocks, the shore and other waves very abruptly. I became slightly lucid here, very briefly, with the flying and the ocean being stormy. I looked up and down the coast and knew I had to fly north in order to get home. I looked around for signs to figure out which beach I was at, and I saw signs for York Beach, Maine. I started flying north along the coast, even though I really should have been flying south to get home. The waves and stormy water started getting worse and I started to get scared. I thought about changing the scene, but instead I decided to just fly towards shore. 

There were people in the water as I got closer to land. Some were on rocks, others playing in the waves. I flew and landed on a rock next to some lady. She was petting baby seals! She told me to keep my feet completely on the rocks or else they would nip at me. 

The scene shifted and I was at Matthew's house with my sister Lisa, her boyfriend Brian, and a few other people. We were out back; everyone was laughing and having a good time. I was flying around, I kept flying inside the barn to get away from people and collect my thoughts. I was going to tell Matthew that I was still in love with him, just to hear and see his reaction. But I always chickened out. 

I knew my time with him was running short because he had to go to work. I finally worked up my courage to tell him how I still feel. I flew over to his house just in time to see him drive off in the train, off to work. I started flying after him then realized that it would be wrong of me to drop something like this on him just as he started working. I knew he'd be back in two days, and would tell him then.

I was now driving in a truck with a friend, a female I knew from childhood but didn't recognize. I was going to my Aunt's house for the night. She still lives in the neighborhood I lived in before I moved to New Hampshire. I had to do something that prevented me from steering the truck, so my friend reached behind me and took the steering wheel and drove for me. I was fine with it because it was basically just driving straight with a few slight turns in the road. When we got close to my Aunt's street, I grabbed the steering wheel and turned the corner for her. 

We parked the car and got out. I went to my Aunt's side door and my cousin Kayla was there waiting for me. She was very excited to see me. I offered her a Hostess Cupcake. We were standing around and talking in front of the house. I asked my friend if she knew where Danielle lived. She looked confused.

"Kristen's sister, Danielle Nolan. Does she still live around here?" She knew exactly who I was talking about now. She brought me to the other side of the house and pointed to a trash can. I was utterly confused at this point. She insisted that Danielle lived in the trash can. If I just jump in it I'll be in her house, as if it was a portal of some sort. It was filthy, disgusting and repulsive. I looked up and the kitchen window of Kristen and Danielle's old apartment was right in front of me. Their older brother Jimmy was inside, completely naked. I looked away, very embarrassed, but he didn't seem to care. I thought again about jumping into the trash can to visit Danielle, but just couldn't bring myself to do it. 

I stood there, by this smelly trash can and in view of this naked man. All I could think about was Matthew. I wanted to go inside and turn on my laptop. I wanted to send Matthew a message on Myspace telling him I was still in love with him. I wanted to read his reaction to it. I thought maybe he wanted me back too.

----------


## mark

great recall lately meggy  :smiley: 

I see Matthew still plays a large part in your dream last night, shame about hurting that girl though I bet that was not nice.

do you still have any feelings at all for Matthew?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1:
I was back in high school. I was sitting in class minding my own business. Richard Allard and John Pratt were walking around the classroom trying to find a date for John. No one wanted to go out with him, to my surprise. 

They walked over to me. Richard asked me if I wanted to go out with John sometime. I knew I was already seeing Sean, but also remembered how I felt about John back in middle school and high school.

"Well, he did write that he was my best friend in my 8th grade yearbook..." I said with a smile on my face. We decided that we would go to the mall on Saturday. 

John and I were pretty good friend in the 8th grade, and I had the biggest crush on him. Then when we entered high school, we belonged to different cliques but were still friends. 

Saturday came and we were walking around the mall. I was there waiting for him. He showed up and put his arm out for me to link mine around his. Even though we belonged to different social groups, he still treated me the same. We walked into a store and saw some of his friends. He didn't act any differently, but his friends were giving me dirty looks and making rude comments.

We walked into another store and there were two more of his male friends standing in the cashier line in front of us. They were being even ruder to me than the other two guys. They started messing with me and I began hitting and punching one of the guys until he ran off. The other guy became really pissed off. He pulled his fist back, as if to punch me. He swung and purposely missed. His intentions were only to scare me. My reaction to this was to act as if he really punched me. I fell to the ground, covered my face and pretended to cry. A security guard came running and took the other guy away. 

The security guard asked me if I was ok a few times before leaving, and I made sure to continue crying, whimpering and wiping my eyes. After he walked off and was out of view, John and I looked at each other and started laughing. 

Dream 2:
I was visiting my college that I just graduated from. I was dressed really nicely because there were important people I was giving a tour to, politicians of some sort. 

We left the school and I was giving them a tour of my hometown. We went over a bridge and I was telling them how disgusting the water is in there, or at least it is rumored to be disgusting. I told them how people joke around by saying if you go in the water you'll come out with an extra arm or eye. We all went down on a ledge to get a closer look at the water. There was a water hose in it, and along side of it I saw a gigantic black snake swimming. It looked around three or four feet long and it was as round as a pineapple, maybe a big bigger. Somehow we all fell in. I was back at the college now. I was supposed to be sleeping over Krystals dorm for the night. The shuttle bus came to bring us to the dorms when I remembered I wanted to get my stuff out of my car so I could change into dryer clothes. I went to open my car door when I realized it was locked. My coat was left in a classroom with my keys in it, so I went inside to try and find them. 

As I walked down the hall, my wet pants started sticking to my body. They kept falling down from the weight of the wetness too. It was so embarrassing! I couldn't find my coat, and I couldn't remember what classroom I left them in. I walked to the end of the hallway, turned around and saw the lost and found buckets. I found my coat and my bag of dry clothes in there. I went into the girls bathroom to change. 

In one of the stalls was a guy holding a tiny puppy. He was sitting on the toilet and making the puppy lick his... um, you know what. He got off this way and he made a mess all over his hand and the toilet paper dispenser. He disappeared and I changed. 

I was walking back down the hall to go outside and to my car. When I reached the gallery, I thought I heard someone shout my name. It sounded like Krystal, so I turned around and looked for her. I didn't see her anywhere so I just left.

I got in my car and there was snow everywhere outside now. I turned my car on and turned my defrosters. There was a car to each side of me that was trying to leave also. I started to back up first and the other two cars did as well without paying any attention to the fact that I started backing up before them. I knew they were going to hit me, so I put my car in drive and pulled forward to prevent them from hitting me. They then saw me and pulled forward as well. I thought to myself how ridiculous this was, put my car in reverse and pulled out of my parking spot before they had a chance to pull their cars out again.

I pulled out of the parking lot and was driving down the road. The roads were really slippery and dangerous from the snow. They weren't plowed at all and I kept sliding to the side as if I were going to run off into a ditch. I was driving slowly. I looked in my rearview mirror and saw three cars behind me. I started slipping off the road, slowed down again, and pulled myself back onto the road. When I pulled my car back onto the road, I almost hit one of the cars that was driving behind me because he was trying to pass me. I was so pissed! Why would he try and pass me when the conditions of the road are so horrible. He passed me, and the two cars behind him did so as well by getting in the opposite lane and going around me. I tried driving faster, but my tires had no traction and my wheels were just spinning. I couldn't go any faster than 20MPH. I wasn't too worried about it because I knew I would be safer that way. Once I got onto the main road, I was fine. The roads were completely cleared.

I got to the dorms and parked my car. Krystal was there in her car and asked me what happened. I told her that I wanted to change into dry clothes. The parking lot I parked my car in was now really far away from the dorms and she drove us closer to the dorms in her car. It was a manual and the gear shift was to my right, so I had to shift for her while she drove. 

We got inside the building and the people living there were so weird! I can't really explain how they were weird, they just dressed funny, looked funny and the things they said were just stupid. Their words made sense; they just would talk about things you didn't really care about. I was walking down the hallway to her room. There was a lot going on in the hallway because people were trying to get others to sign a petition. I don't know what the petition was for. I laughed at everyone and said something about how I didn't go there anymore so I couldn't sign their silly petition.

----------


## mark

> Dream 1:




well I am not to sure how to take this dream, it was nice that John didnt treat you bad and that you went on a date with him, shame that those other arse holes were mean. Was it like that in real life?

lol I really like the way you dealt with the 2 in the line he he and nice one on the performance lol  ::bowdown:: 






> Dream 2:



hmm that water really does sound nasty especially with the snake!  ::shock::  ha ha that part with the dog and the bloke is insane   :tongue2: 

great recall you had with these dreams  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> well I am not to sure how to take this dream, it was nice that John didnt treat you bad and that you went on a date with him, shame that those other arse holes were mean. Was it like that in real life?
> 
> lol I really like the way you dealt with the 2 in the line he he and nice one on the performance lol



They actually were like that in real life, but John was always nice to me anyway. There were a few who were nice in their social circle, but not many.

And my performance WAS award wining, I might add.  :tongue2:  I totally played it out in my dream too. 





> hmm that water really does sound nasty especially with the snake!  ha ha that part with the dog and the bloke is insane  
> 
> great recall you had with these dreams



That part was partially influenced by your dream from last night, and partially influenced by Sean's dream from last night. Your influence was the guys on the toilets making out with the girls. And Sean's influence was her was petting a little puppy that fit in the palm of his hand.  ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

Wow,long dreams. I can relate to that out of control driving. I get that a lot.

Funny what you said about those weird people, sounds just like somebody I know. ::lol::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Wow,long dreams. I can relate to that out of control driving. I get that a lot.
> 
> Funny what you said about those weird people, sounds just like somebody I know.



Lol my college really is filled with really weird people though. Whenever I had to go to the main campus, I would sit and watch people just walk by and laugh at them. 

I haven't been able to respond to anyone's journals. I'm out of state for the week at my sister's house. (I'm actually like two hours away from ninja9578  :tongue2: ) But yeah, I'm spending most of my time with her and the kids. And I haven't been having any luck with recall. Saturday night I got like an hour and a half of sleep, had to get up at 5am to get ready for my flight, had two layovers and was so sick of sitting by the third plane ride, then the airline lost my luggage! So by the time I went to sleep Sunday night, I was so tired I don't remember any dreams. I do remember a few fragments from last night though, the second one is actually really funny.

Dream Fragment 1:
I was dating Chris and Sean at the same time. I had just gotten home from hanging out with Sean and I called Chris because we were supposed to hang out. 

Dream Fragment 2:
I was looking for another pair of pajama pants in a dresser in the living room. I couldnt find them anywhere. I went back into my bedroom and Lisa was lying on my bed. I told her that I was looking for them.

I used your pair of pajama pants. I didnt think youd mind. She said with a snobby attitude.

I just pissed my bed and thats why Im looking for them. I didnt think youd mind. I said laughing to myself because it was true.

----------


## Caradon

> I just pissed my bed and thats why Im looking for them. I didnt think youd mind. I said laughing to myself because it was true.



 ::lol::  pretty funny!

Sorry to hear you had such a bad traveling experience. Sounds like it sucked. I've never been on that long of a plane ride.

see you when you get back. :smiley:

----------


## mark

ha ha ha nice one on that comment about pissing your bed ha, serves her right for stealing you PJs lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Fragment from last night: 
I was lying in bed with Bro and he started kissing me. I thought to myself how much I missed him.

----------


## mark

yeah its a shame bro is no longer around  :Sad:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

It's been a while... lots of stress and stuff and my cold was lingering for a long time. Had a long spell of bad recall. It's starting to come back.  :smiley: 

Dream 1:
I was at home with both my mom and dad. My dad said something that made me angry and I felt a lot of held back thoughts and anger for him arise. My mom knew what I was thinking. 

She looked at me and mouthed Dont start this! She knew I wasnt going to listen and walked into the bathroom.

I started on my dad anyway. I began yelling at him about how he wonders why he isnt losing weight and yet he eats a lot of junk food, just because he eats fish for dinner doesnt mean he has a good and healthy diet, he doesnt exercise, etc. I asked him what the real reason was as to why he didnt want to lose weight and he said something, very loudly and scarily, about white power.

Dream 2:
I was in a building that was unfamiliar to me, some sort of office building. The cast member from the TV show Friends was there. I was hanging out with Ross, played by David Schwimmer. I said something to him about how because everyone watches the show so much it seems real, which is why they are all being referred to by their characters name. I spent the rest of the dream trying to remember what Rosss real name was. I wasnt able to figure it out before I woke up.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1:
I was in a big city and the sky was really dark and cloudy. I had a very eerie feeling deep inside of me, like I knew something was wrong. Cassie and my parents were in a car in a parking lot. Alicia and her family were in a tall business building. 

I remembered a previous event where it was really cloudy, like it was now, and I flew up over the clouds to see what was going on. So that's what I decided to do. I started flying up, straight up, higher and higher until I got above the clouds. I was at the level airplanes fly. I couldn't see a thing on my way up and I was scared to know what I would find. Not to my surprise, I saw the top of a very mean tornado. I could feel it pulling me in. It reminded me of the dreams I have when I find myself hovering in the middle of a story ocean. I was petrified and frozen in place. I didnt know what to do with myself.  

I tried to fly back down. I knew I wouldn't land in the same spot where I flew up from, but I didn't care. I just wanted to get out of there. I tried flying down a few times but I could feel the tornado pulling me in. Finally, I was able to get down. 

I started heading in the direction of Alicia, her family, and mine. I saw the tornado rounding about the city and knew it was too late to save Alicia's family. I saw the car my family was sitting in right in the middle of a parking lot. I flew very quickly over to the car and told them to get out as quickly as possible because a tornado had landed. They got out and I took them out of harms way.

The four of us were walking down a street and I told Cassie that she could fly. She didn't believe me. I held onto her hand, started flying myself, and she, too, began to lift off the ground. For some reason, she still didn't believe me, so I let go and moved onto my dad. I told my dad the same thing. I took his hand but he wasn't going very high. Then I realized I was still holding Cassie's hand and all my "powers" were trying to transfer into her to make her fly. I let go of her hand. I told my dad to hold on very tightly and not to let go. He didn't believe me at first. I flew us to the top of a relatively short building. When we were looking for a way to get him down without flying, we realized flying was the only option. My dad is a big guy and he couldn't fit through the trap doors in the roof of the building. 

We walked over to the edge of the building and I told him to hold on tight. I was going to hover over the edge of the building, have him close his eyes and take a step off. For some reason, going down seemed to be more frightening than going up, and closing his eyes would have made him feel less nervous. 

We went to the edge and there was this random little girl who kept getting in the way. She kept trying to hold my hand or hold onto my body in general. She was a very obnoxious little girl. I kept grabbing onto her and telling her to stop. Eventually, I grabbed hold of her face with one hand, using my thumb on one side of her face and other fingers on the other, and told her to "cut the fucking shit." Then I pushed her away.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1:
I got a job at a call center with Alicia. The first day was training. The room we were in was like a classroom with high school desks. I sat in the front right corner of the room, she sat in the back left corner of the room. 

I was slacking off and didn't really want to be there. 

After the training, the guy who was teaching us split us up into two groups. The two groups were the people he thought would work best together. He put me and Alicia on the same team. 

I went over to her desk where she was sitting at and we laughed together about how the man thought we would work well together because we knew we would just talk the whole time.

Dream 2:
I was supposed to start working with a new student at the high school as a one on one aide. Instead they had me substitute teaching for a fifth grade class. I was upset. I wasnt even supposed to be subbing for grades lower than sixth. I was only there for the last class of the day. 

The teacher left me instructions but none of the students wanted to do the work. Because I didnt care to be there, I didn't force them to do the work. 

Some of the students were writing on the white boards and some on the chalk boards. I had them clean up after they were done. 

A few other teachers came in just as the school day was finishing up. They told me to fill out the substitute teacher evaluation form and I told them I didn't know where it was. Another teacher told me to have the students go out to their lockers to get their things together. Before I got a chance to announce it to the class, she told them herself. I was irritated and just let her handle the classroom for me. 

Dream 3:
I was ordering CDs online from my laptop while lying in bed. They were being delivered right away, as if they were being passed through the air. 

Suddenly, my bed had a layer of ice right under the mattress. Holes began to appear in the mattress and I didn't understand why. I realized it was from the ice when I picked up a part of the mattress and there was ice stuck to it. 

I found a pink shoe under my bed and was upset because I couldn't find the other. I got up and went over to the dryer, which was conveniently places at the head of my bed, and found the missing shoe in there. I put it on and went for its pair under my bed. I looked at it and thought I wouldn't be able to wear it anymore because it was squished from my bed and ice.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Dream 1:
A woman was trying to kill me. She killed my friend first and then came after me. I crawled out of a window to escape her. 

I was running a lot in the dark. I ran into traffic and I caught a ride with someone in a big truck on the highway to get away. She was in a car and following right behind me. 

I jumped out of the moving truck on a highway and thought I was in the middle of nowhere. The jump was in slow motion and I landed on my feet. I ran to a house on the side of the highway. The woman followed me. 

I went inside a house that was near the highway, on the other side of some trees. I told the people what was going on and they didn't believe me. They were very redneck. 

They let the woman in the house and I ran outside through the backdoor. The man who owned the house then believed me when he saw her chasing me with an ax. It was daytime now. 

I ran around the front to the deck and hid underneath it, hoping she wouldn't see me. I saw her coming by her feet and the head of the ax dangling by the ground. I was hoping she'd go right inside and I'd be able to run away again and escape. She was too smart. She went halfway up the stairs, went back down them walking backwards down the stairs. She got to her stomach and saw me under the porch, pretending like she didn't see me. She had a smile on her face. She got up and went to the other side of the porch to get closer to my face. 

The man then came over to the porch as well. I was hoping he'd see me and help save me. She wouldn't kill me if he was there to help me because she didn't want people to know what was going on. He got down on his stomach to look under the porch as well but he looked right past me. I reached my arm out to him but he still didn't see me. 

I decided to make a run for it anyway. I shot out from underneath the porch and started running toward the highway. She took the head of the ax off the handle and then the view jumped into third person. I saw the head of the ax go flying at the back of my head, hit me and then I fell to the ground. 

Dream 2: 
I was supposed to have a school reunion. I really wanted to go but didn't know who was going to be there. I thought it was going to be all the snobby people and none of my old friends. I really wanted to go mainly because I knew David Spade and *Mark* were going to be there. 

My parents were supposed to drive me but my dad was running late. I kept going back and forth from wanting to go and not wanting to go. Finally, we all decided to go. 

I got there and didn't see *Mark* or David Spade. I saw Katie Billings and a bunch of other guys I didn't like from high school because they were all so mean and cocky to me. Katie was just standing by as they were making rude comments to me about something. They walked away and I told her they were the reason I didn't want to come in the first place. 

Just then, a bunch of my actual friends from high school showed up and I was so happy! Darcy came over to me and hugged me and I laid my head on her shoulder. 

We all went over to this gigantic, floating, wooden raft. It took us out into the middle of a lake and was spinning around slowly in circles while music was playing. The real party had begun. Everyone was jumping in the water with their clothes on. I decided I would, too, but it was getting close to a fence, so I decided to wait. It all looked like so much fun; I couldn't wait for it to be my turn! The raft started moving away from the fence and I moved to the far side of the raft so I could jump off. I woke up before I got a chance. 

Dream 3: 
Brian was studying with his ex girlfriend and I was really worried about what could happen between them, what she would try and do with him mainly. She came back before he did and she tied me up and was telling me that he didn't want to be with me. She was taking him back. 

I was freaking out and trying to get untied. Just then, Brian walked in and was in shock with what was going on. He untied me and I fell into his arms crying, telling him what she told me. He got really pissed of and yelled at her and made her leave. He told me that it was all lies and that he only wanted to be with me and hugged me tightly. I was really happy again.

Dream 4: 
Brian came to my grandmother's house with me and my family for a gathering. It was time for dessert. He was in the living room with my cousin. I brought him his dessert with a big smile on my face.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Hey . . . Is this thing still here??

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I bought some weed, packed a bowl, smoked it and only felt a little tired. I was on my way out to dinner with two female friends. One of them was driving us in her white SUV and I decided to pack another bowl and smoke it before we got to the restaurant. I was having a hard time getting the weed to stay in the bowl because it seemed like I was trying to break up and smoke dried up maple leaves. I was getting really frusterated and couldn't even pack the bowl before we got to the restaurant. My friend told me to give it to her and she'd put it in her pocket. I expressed my concern via our telepathic abilities, my friend assured me it would be O.K. but I knew all of the leaves would fall out of the bowl as soon as it tipped over in her pocket.

----------


## Caradon

HI Meggy!  Where have you been!  Good to see you.  ::banana::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> HI Meggy!  Where have you been!  Good to see you.



Hey Caradon! I've been around . . . pretty busy actually. Its good to be seen  :smiley: 

How have you been? Still having weird animals attack you in dreams???  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

> Hey Caradon! I've been around . . . pretty busy actually. Its good to be seen 
> 
> How have you been? Still having weird animals attack you in dreams???



I'm doing OK. Yeah, I still occasionally get the animal attacks. I've gotten Lucid during bear dreams a few times. I had a bear attack dream while I was at the cabin, got Lucid and took the bear flying.  ::lol::  It was cool though.

----------

